# Pairings Discussion Thread



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Because someone has to open the thread so rest of Telegrams is saved from poop. 

Also did Obito fuel NaruSaku or I read that wrong? It might be SasuSaku too, it was kinda vague.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

SasuSaku got its biggest treat since Part 1.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

And this is just the beginning.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

This actually turned out to be more of a NaruSaku chapter... I think.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## TRN (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> This actually turned out to be more of a NaruSaku chapter... I think.



How....Really


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Because someone has to open the thread so rest of Telegrams is saved from poop.
> 
> Also did Obito fuel NaruSaku or I read that wrong? It might be SasuSaku too, it was kinda vague.



Could be both?

The former could have been about Naruto and Sasuke (though since she says that both are maximizing their chakra levels, it could have refer to Naruto or maybe not) while Kishi decided to give a visual of Sasuke keeping her up (just like the NS CPR scene) to please the fans.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 15, 2014)

narusaku always there lol, Ican feel it narusaku and obirin is coming


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

I think it says a lot about how fucked up a pairing is when some semblance of decency is considered a moment for it. 

Nonetheless, as always been the case I'm sure plenty are living vicariously through Sakura in hopes it goes further.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Well at least people will shut up about Sasuke not caring.



(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> narusaku always there lol, Ican feel it narusaku and obirin is coming



As if ObiRin is a decent pairing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Well at least people will shut up about Sasuke not caring.



I don't see why it matters either way at this point. He's already done some of the worst things he can do to a comrade.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 15, 2014)

Kishi sure knows how to draw those dramatical eyes, uh?

Anyway, I don't care.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think it says a lot about how fucked up a pairing is when some semblance of decency is considered a moment for it.
> 
> Nonetheless, as always been the case I'm sure plenty are living vicariously through Sakura in hopes it goes further.



You would think after the shattering disappointment from chapters 437, 450, 469, 480 something, 615, and 631 would keep the pairing fans from getting too excited before it blows up on their faces.....but I guess not.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think it says a lot about how fucked up a pairing is when some semblance of decency is considered a moment for it.
> 
> *Nonetheless, as always been the case I'm sure plenty are living vicariously through Sakura in hopes it goes further.*



Attacking the fandom just goes to show what desperate straits you're in. Do grow up and actually discuss the manga instead of the fans.



Arya Stark said:


> As if ObiRin is a decent pairing.



Well they were right. ObiRin and NaruSaku have an equal chance of happening.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Well at least people will shut up about Sasuke not caring.
> 
> 
> 
> As if ObiRin is a decent pairing.



come on you know it will happen soon


----------



## TRN (Jul 15, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> narusaku always there lol, Ican feel it narusaku and obirin is coming



NaruSaku can only live for pairings parallel strike again


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Well at least people will shut up about Sasuke not caring.
> 
> 
> 
> As if ObiRin is a decent pairing.




I think the argument was more that Sasuke's actions/treating her like crap aren't justified even if he really does care.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

TRN said:


> How....Really





This page was a NaruSaku pairing tease, and a huge one at that.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Attacking the fandom just goes to show what desperate straits you're in. Do grow up and actually discuss the manga instead of the fans.



Desperate about what? It's a fucked up pairing. Surely no one ships it on actual merits. It has none. Nor does have a real principle behind it. It's just a typical thing you see of hopes that the everygirl heals the dark, brooding bad boy and changes him with the her love. Completely superficial.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> This page was a NaruSaku pairing tease, and a huge one at that.




I don't see this as NaruSaku, really. Obito's just referencing Kakashi's previous words about Naruto's comrades always wanting to help him. 

Unless you see this as Naruto x Everyone.

This moment is actually..more ObiKaka than anything, I think?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 15, 2014)

TRN said:


> NaruSaku can only live for pairings parallel strike again



narusaku already has development  parallel is like having candy after lunch


----------



## Raniero (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> This page was a NaruSaku pairing tease, and a huge one at that.




Why are these threads allowed again?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

I think the Obito page was mostly general (either Naruto or Sasuke) but to think some of the posters are denying that page while claiming Sasuke is keeping Sakura up out of love (not gratitude) is rather....awkward.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Well, I'm glad I derailed this thread
> 
> Didn't want too much SS wank.



I didn't see what you were claiming at all. Obito's statement was very general and vague.

I don't think it would have lasted or will last either way.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> This page was a NaruSaku pairing tease, and a huge one at that.



No, oh no


----------



## Raniero (Jul 15, 2014)

since when does wanting to help someone mean you wanna bone them


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> This page was a NaruSaku pairing tease, and a huge one at that.



Spoiler tags next time.

This is in no way a pairing moment. Even if it was, I think Sasuke catching Sakura and sharing eyesex panels with her, then thanking her while it shows her burned vest on the sand, is a significantly more important and blatant pairing moment than that one.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 15, 2014)

So maybe they will propose marriage just in case if they die there   Or Kishi is gonna make sure that Sakura never finds a boyfriend


----------



## Azula (Jul 15, 2014)

Canonz because touch and eye smex


----------



## Memory (Jul 15, 2014)

*SasuSaku*

Page 19. That made my brain explode


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> This page was a NaruSaku pairing tease, and a huge one at that.



Did you guys notice the look she gave him in the top left panel

ObiSaku confirmed


----------



## navy (Jul 15, 2014)

I still abide by the theory Kishi does this stuff to keep yall reading.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

navy said:


> I still abide by the theory Kishi does this stuff to keep yall reading.



Obviously.

The previous pairing teases just end up in disappointment anyway, so you would think the pairing fans would understand this by now.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 15, 2014)

Honestly, after all the Naruto/Hinata stuff it would be absolutely ridiculous for Naruto to, not end up with Her, so Sasuke x Sakura would be better than Naruto x Sakura imo,  Lol now im talking about pairings ...


----------



## Memory (Jul 15, 2014)

I dont see narusaku. Only SasuSaku


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> This page was a NaruSaku pairing tease, and a huge one at that.



She wants to help her teammate, no shit. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Well they were right. ObiRin and NaruSaku have an equal chance of happening.


----------



## Kyu (Jul 15, 2014)

End of this chapter almost made me vomit. No lie.


----------



## Mione (Jul 15, 2014)

Going to leave this here. . .



> The power to break open a path and see beyond... the power to find you." (Sakura's cover, chapter 265) "


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not into shipping, but I still feel as if I've won something.



Yes. Definitely feels like I won the jackpot. Odd.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

Mione said:


> Going to leave this here. . .



Sounds like something you'd hear out of Twilight.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

MS made it even more blatant that Obito was talking about Naruto. 

"When he stumbles, you want to help him"

I think I'm out of this thread anyway XD. Just wanted to start some shit TBH.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Honestly, after all the Naruto/Hinata stuff it would be absolutely ridiculous for Naruto to, not end up with Her, so Sasuke x Sakura would be better than Naruto x Sakura imo,  Lol now im talking about pairings ...



Naruto ruined the idea himself with proclaiming that Sakura is somewhat his girlfriend after the chakra hand holding.....I would feel bad if Hinata ends up with a dope like that.

If anything, Naruto should be single and neutered while Sasuke is murdered !


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> SasuSaku got its biggest treat since Part 1.



first treatment since part 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't see why NaruHina necessarily matters in relation to SasuSaku, even if so many insist on putting the two together; they are polar opposites in general nature. I can perfectly understand those NaruHina fans that hate having SasuSaku lumped together with it. Naru- pairs are generally not of an ill nature, save for Naruto and Sasuke, but only because Sasu- pairs tend to be of an ill nature.



Rose said:


> You're so salty Kaiba.
> 
> Lol NS moment, dkm



About?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 15, 2014)

It looks like nh can't live without ss.


lol this thread , I guess I will save some posts , because it looks like ss doesn't learn from what happens to nh .


----------



## Tangle (Jul 15, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> lol this thread , I guess I will save some posts , because it looks like ss doesn't learn from what happens to nh .



You mean the girlfriend joke that Hinata has been shown to give zero fucks about?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

People still think it was a joke when Naruto told Sakura not to fool around with feelings during her fake confession and his dead father in front of him?  That would make him a hypocrite if that were the case (which he is not).

And not only that, he was jealous when Sakura only noticed Sasuke in the next chapter when both saved her!

Talk about major denial!

You would think the pairing fans would know better!


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 15, 2014)

Tangle said:


> You mean the girlfriend joke that Hinata has been shown to give zero fucks about?



oh yes that one and others  , kishi doesn't care about her.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 15, 2014)

>Sakura only wanting to find Sasuke to help Naruto.

Clearly this bodes well for SS.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Mr Horrible said:


> >Sakura only wanting to find Sasuke to help Naruto.
> 
> Clearly this bodes well for SS.



Do you even read the manga?  

She helps his plans  Manga stated times and times that she wants to save Sasuke because she loves him.


----------



## TRN (Jul 15, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Naruto ruined the idea himself with proclaiming that Sakura is somewhat his girlfriend after the chakra hand holding.....I would feel bad if Hinata ends up with a dope like that.
> 
> If anything, Naruto should be single and neutered while Sasuke is murdered !



Why do all narusaku fans want sasuke to be Kill or Evil?  Now I'm out


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 15, 2014)

There wasn't a single narusaku moment this chapter. 

Nor ObiSaku.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

TRN said:


> Why do all narusaku fans want sasuke to be Kill or Evil?  Now I'm out



It was a joke post.

Acknowledging Naruto's feelings does not mean I support NS.

This is another thing I hate about these types of threads, posters only see in black and white.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

^I didn't address your post.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

Tangle said:


> Lmao @ the NaruSaku denial in this thread



Nobody is denying the SS moment. You might be taking it too seriously, though.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

Edit mistake !


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> There wasn't a single narusaku moment this chapter.
> 
> Nor ObiSaku.



ObiSaku is illegal. 

Hot but illegal. 

Now I wonder how KakaSakuObi would be.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> MS made it even more blatant that Obito was talking about Naruto.
> 
> "When he stumbles, you want to help him"



Just trying to head off some major pointless debate here. Obito's line was not in any way, shape or form a NaruSaku moment. Obito was just quoting Kakashi's line about how Naruto was someone who made people want to help him. Nothing romantic about that.

Well, if the SasuSaku crowd is desperate enough to take this as a major pairing moment, I say let them. Recently, they've been in a panic trying to deny all the times Sasuke showed his utter lack of any kind of romantic feelings for her. This panel is going to have to tide them over for another hundred chapters of him ignoring her whenever she's in peril.


----------



## Azula (Jul 15, 2014)

For someone who has been starving for days even a dry bone with minuscule meat appears a delicious treat


----------



## CA182 (Jul 15, 2014)

So SasuSaku vs NaruSaku fans in here?

And don't forget that if NaruSaku is true then Hinata has no one left for loving cept Kibbles.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 15, 2014)

The number of guests and members in this thread. 



Arya Stark said:


> ObiSaku is illegal.
> 
> Hot but illegal.
> 
> Now I wonder how KakaSakuObi would be.



I never thought the day where Obisaku was crack. Now it isn't!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> It was a joke post.
> 
> *Acknowledging Naruto's feelings* does not mean I support NS.
> 
> This is another thing I hate about these types of threads, posters only see in black and white.



Ahh I didn't know this was a chapter 677 thread!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm expecting Kishi to go for ultimate troll status next chapter or two with the pairings.

But by all means, don't let that ruin your victory party.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Just trying to head off some major pointless debate here. Obito's line was not in any way, shape or form a NaruSaku moment. Obito was just quoting Kakashi's line about how Naruto was someone who made people want to help him. Nothing romantic about that.


You're probably right. I exaggerated because like I said, I only wanted to start some shit. I still feel like it's a bit of an NS moment though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:
			
		

> Well, if the SasuSaku crowd is desperate enough to take this as a major pairing moment, I say let them. Recently, they've been in a panic trying to deny all the times Sasuke showed his utter lack of any kind of romantic feelings for her. This panel is going to have to tide them over for another hundred chapters of him ignoring her whenever she's in peril.



It will elicit much anger, but I presume you are familiar with circumstances where a person whom normally is not pleasant to another will at times, at one time will perform acts of kindness for an individual they normally put through the ringer? That random, basically aberrant act being the basis of which the disaffected individual uses as rationale to emotionally cling to the individual? Even if later acts of atrocity make it all moot? That's exactly what SasuSaku is, and I can really only say that in regards to it out of the major three.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Do you even read the manga?
> 
> She helps his plans  Manga stated times and times that she wants to save Sasuke because she loves him.



Well put it this way; Sakura cares more about helping Naruto than retrieving Sasuke from some godforsaken dimension.

The fact that Sasuke managed to not be an asshole this chapter is good for SS I guess, the problems being that he still doesn't return Sakura's feelings, the pairings are still deadlocked and he still has that whole cutting-Naruto-out-of-the-picture thing to deal with (which I imagine will involve Sakura's/the rookies' distrust of Sasuke).

So when it's pretty obvious SS can't become cannon for quite a while and we have Sakura giving far more shits about helping Naruto than Sasuke, it's unlikely in the long run SS comes out ahead from this chapter (at least in terms of likelihoods).


----------



## Deana (Jul 15, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> It was a joke post.
> 
> Acknowledging Naruto's feelings does not mean I support NS.
> 
> This is another thing I hate about these types of threads, posters only see in black and white.


Yeah because ignoring black (NS) laughable posts about the chapter being more NS than SS and trying to debunk and sink ONLY SS (white) for the fans being happy about a moment, in the same thread, is totes being able to see the bigger picture over other posters in this thread.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

You are confusing me with the other posters.



PikaCheeka said:


> Ahh I didn't know this was a chapter 677 thread!



Yeah, only for the next chapter we have Naruto looking angrily how Sakura looks depressed.  And revealed he was worried about all of the others absorbed.

And he does not even mention nor thougt about Hinata.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> ObiSaku is illegal.
> 
> Hot but illegal.
> 
> Now I wonder how KakaSakuObi would be.



Depending on where they are, not sure if it's illegal. I think Sakura is 17?

Well, it has more basis than NaruSaku this chapter.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 15, 2014)

The fact that he touched her and they made eye contact completely and utterly erases the fact that he has on multiple occasions has tried to kill Sakura and has been cruel and indifferent to her for the majority of the series.

It truly is meant to be


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

Or think he has come to love her by now.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

i am just waiting for sasuke to stab her again 

and fuck you, kishi doesnt care  about  consistent character  development.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well they were right. ObiRin and NaruSaku have an equal chance of happening.





TRN said:


> NaruSaku can only live for pairings parallel strike again







ShinobisWill said:


> I don't see this as NaruSaku, really. Obito's just referencing Kakashi's previous words about Naruto's comrades always wanting to help him.  Unless you see this as Naruto x Everyone.



This. It reinforces the platonic bond that Sakura and Naruto share.

Nevertheless, I already know what bulshit I'll have to deal with this week.



Gamma Akutabi said:


> Did you guys notice the look she gave him in the top left panel.



bedroom eyes (TM)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

I would like to see more accusations of jealousy. I'm just begging for them. Let the crazy out.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 15, 2014)

Fiona said:


> The fact that he touched her and they made eye contact completely and utterly erases the fact that he has on multiple occasions has tried to kill Sakura and has been cruel and indifferent to her for the majority of the series.
> 
> It truly is meant to be



Exacta!!!! 



			
				Me! said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

@ch1p: From Sakura it is platonic, but Naruto still has the hots for her.

Waits to be labelled something


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 15, 2014)

People acting like domestic Violence doesn't happen in millions of relationships around the World.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 15, 2014)

its Pairing But its also some Character Development. Sasuke explained his ability to them instantly when he asked almost before he even finish asking the question. I hope this change of Heart carries on to Taka and he is abit humbled. More So I like how he caught Sakura....and didnt let her go.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Depending on where they are, not sure if it's illegal. I think Sakura is 17?
> 
> Well, it has more basis than NaruSaku this chapter.



Yeah it's common over East, especially in ancient times.

That I agree 



Haruka Katana said:


> I never thought the day where Obisaku was crack. Now it isn't!



Sakura gettin' all the hot boys.


----------



## Selva (Jul 15, 2014)

Raniero said:


> since when does wanting to help someone mean you wanna bone them


This is what NS always strives on so it's not that surprising tbh 



VolatileSoul said:


> I'm not into shipping, but I still feel as if I've won something.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Definitely feels like I won the jackpot. Odd.


He looks pretty angry and disappointed to have her in his arm 



shyakugaun said:


> People acting like domestic Violence doesn't happen in millions of relationships around the World.


Holy shit, you did not just type that!


----------



## TRN (Jul 15, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> @ch1p: From Sakura it is platonic, but Naruto still has the hots for her.
> 
> Waits to be labelled something



Yeah I can't wait for naruto to tell sakura I love you, and sakura to declare her love for Naruo...wait.....Didn't this shit happen at the kage arc


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, that was Sakura performing a fake confession toward him so he did not accept that.

He wants to confess after bringing Sasuke back.

And he implied she is somewhat his girlfriend to his dad (they are not together, but it shows he is still interested on her).

What happens after that, who knows.



shyakugaun said:


> People acting like domestic Violence doesn't happen in millions of relationships around the World.



I seriously hope you are trolling !!!!


----------



## Fiona (Jul 15, 2014)

I usually try not to post in the KL but the sheer amount of damage control and imagination coming from the SS crowd is astonishing. 

Lets for one moment ignore the fact that Sasuke has in earnest attempted to murder Sakura on more than one occasion. 

That still leaves the rather glaring reality that he for the ENTIRETY of the series has been so indifferent to her feelings or presence that it could be said that at a certain extent even before his attempts to kill her, that her well being meant almost nothing to him. 

Now even looking past the attempted murders and overwhelming indifference, if Sasuke did suddenly decide to start caring about Sakura, how in the world can any sane self respecting woman return the feelings of someone that has so thoroughly mistreated her. 

I'm all ears


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> People acting like domestic Violence doesn't happen in millions of relationships around the World.



Boyfriends kill their girlfriends all the time!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

Fiona said:


> I usually try not to post in the KL but the sheer amount of damage control and imagination coming from the SS crowd is astonishing.
> 
> Lets for one moment ignore the fact that Sasuke has in earnest attempted to murder Sakura on more than one occasion.
> 
> ...



It's fiction so you can't criticize it on the basis of concepts of which we identify unhealthy relationships and circumstances of any kind. Of which provides a contrast that enables us to identify those that represent what we hold as ideal circumstances and relationships. Factors which we use commonly to determine what relationships we support and which we do not in a story.

However, allow me to sing praises for it on basis which can only be defined by reality, having my cake and eating it too.

Cognitive dissonance I know, but this is SasuSaku all right?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I would like to see more accusations of jealousy. I'm just begging for them. Let the crazy out.







Fruits Basket Fan said:


> @ch1p: From Sakura it is platonic, but Naruto still has the hots for her.



That's nice, but lust only goes so far. Naruto will end up liking another character beyond the 'cute girl' that isn't as pretty as Haku.



> Waits to be labelled something



Why so thirsty.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

His feelings are not lust....I cannot believe you just typed that.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 15, 2014)

Selva said:


> Holy shit, you did not just type that!





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I seriously hope you are trolling !!!!



What did i say ? Oh this is where we are going to act as if i condoned Domestic Violence in someway? lol. I was just stating it happens everyday, in fact, it's probably happening to someone as we speak.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 15, 2014)

Question is why is this thread allowed? When on other occasions the thread has been moved out of telegrams. Something fishy about that. 

Anyway, congrats to SasuSaku for the first one panel moment entire part 2.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 15, 2014)

Dokiz1 said:


> Boyfriends kill their girlfriends all the time!



Sometimes Girlfriends kill their boyfriends, harsh world we live in.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

sasuke still looked manly  in that panel. 

be all alpha like not giving  a shit 

so how will sasuke be a dick to sakura again?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> ASS so salty and we're not even started.
> 
> 
> 
> the shipstorm is real.



I am more dumbfounded by your cruel words toward Naruto who always protected and encouraged Sakura compared to the prick (Sasuke) who attempted to kill Sakura and belittle her frequently.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> What did i say ? Oh this is where we are going to act as if i condoned Domestic Violence in someway? lol. I was just stating it happens everyday, in fact, it's probably happening to someone as we speak.


man,  hinata is a  stalker and sasusaku is an abusive  relationship. and no,  sakura is still hung on his dick. she is to blame more than him. sorry,  but true.

why the fuck do people cheer these shit couples?


----------



## JaggerJax (Jul 15, 2014)

C-a-a-a-a-n you feel the love tonight?

It is where we are...

Its enough for this rinnegan-eyed wanderer....

that we've got this far...

Can you feel the love tonight....

even though i tried to stab you...

now that I non-violently grabbed your shoulder-er......

could this love be true?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

Guys remember that chapter where we were given deep and meaningful reasons as to why Sakura was infatuated with Sasuke? Oh right, that never happened.



> ASS so salty and we're not even started.



FBF...this is how you approach posts like this: 

The attempts at "ur jealous" are only indicative of a lack of competence or willingness to address the actual criticism brought up in regards to the pairing. By comforting oneself with the idea that people that dislike it are merely jealous for some arbitrary reason, they can in turn set up mental defenses from themselves to keep from seeing exactly why so many find the pairing disgusting. The reason for that disgust is very simple of course, but all the more reason for defensive reactions like the quoted.


----------



## Lucky7 (Jul 15, 2014)

LOL the Telegrams so barren cuz everybody in here . Guess pairings was the plot this week ?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 15, 2014)

Y'know, if Sasuke's relationship to her wasn't so shitty, I'd call it a decent pairing moment  

It was sort of a nice sequence on its own. But like people have said, their history is...Uh..Yeah...Terrible.



(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> It looks like nh can't live without ss.



No 

If it did happen, it could be separate thing since they aren't really related. As far as fanon talk goes, not everyone has that mentality...


----------



## Mizura (Jul 15, 2014)

In the context of Sakura's character development, she Needs to get Sasuke's acknowledgment sooner or later.

I'd personally find it very weird though if that were enough to change Sasuke's opinion of Sakura from total indifference to love though. If merely helping him out once were enough to get him to fall in love, he'd be all over Naruto already.

...

Wait.

(by the way, I'm not saying SasuSaku won't happen, just that the progression from Sasuke's angle would seem rather sudden to me. But to be honest, I think Kishimoto's pairing and character-writing skills are shit at this point, so pulling things out of nowhere wouldn't really surprise me either way. To be honest, Sasuke's shitty attitude towards Sakura so far in itself made little sense to me, it was way too extreme for no reason  )


----------



## Chaelius (Jul 15, 2014)

Fiona said:


> I usually try not to post in the KL but the sheer amount of damage control and imagination coming from the SS crowd is astonishing.
> 
> Lets for one moment ignore the fact that Sasuke has in earnest attempted to murder Sakura on more than one occasion.
> 
> ...



C'mon now, there's plenty of shit you can use from Part 2 against this pairing, you don't need to twist Part 1 canon to make an argument.

Sasuke was not indifferent to her well-being or presence in Part 1, his speech when he calls Naruto and Sakura his precious people and that he would die for them was what gave Naruto his little epiphany against Gaara, he obviously cared a great deal for her(In a platonic way).


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Y'know, if Sasuke's relationship to her wasn't so shitty, I'd call it a decent pairing moment
> 
> It was sort of a nice sequence on its own. But like people have said, their history is...Uh..Yeah...Terrible.



Gonna have to go with this. Moment failed because of how dysfunctional the ship is. It's bad for the same reason a ship like KakaRin is bad. No matter what happens, Kakashi will always be the dude that left her for dead without hesitation, and no matter what, Sasuke will always be the guy that tried to kill Sakura the second he had a chance. Moments like these that Kishi writes just don't work on any level.


----------



## Hermaeus (Jul 15, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA, lol. I thought the paring was dead after all BS chapters last year. How wrong I was when I saw this thread XD


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2014)

I liked Sakura this chapter. 

But anyway they didn't have eye sex.

Sakura's eye expression read: love me
Sasuke's eye expression read: you're pathetic/oh it's you

He said thanks because why kick her when she's already down . So I guess he does care. Probably only cares because she can help them escape.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 15, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Gonna have to go with this. Moment failed because of how dysfunctional the ship is. It's bad for the same reason a ship like KakaRin is bad. No matter what happens, Kakashi will always be the dude that left her for dead without hesitation, and no matter what, Sasuke will always be the guy that tried to kill Sakura *the second he had a chance.* Moments like these that Kishi writes just don't work on any level.



The second he had a chance, such hyperbole, i love how everyone forgets that was Psycho Sasuke, the deranged one who started to lose his mind, not the one, who apologized to Karin, Sasuke is now just douche bag Sasuke, stop acting like the guy wants her dead lol.


----------



## Tam (Jul 15, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> I'm not into shipping, but I still feel as if I've won something.



Lol. At first I thought I was Obito with sakura's head.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Tam said:


> Lol. At first I thought I was Obito with sakura's head.



oh my ObiSasu

ObiSasuSaku

Sakura x Uchiha Harem


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> The second he had a chance, such hyperbole, i love how everyone forgets that was Psycho Sasuke, the deranged one who started to lose his mind, not the one, who apologized to Karin, Sasuke is now just douche bag Sasuke, stop acting like the guy wants her dead lol.



I think you missed my point. Obviously now Sasuke doesn't want to kill her, but the fact that it is something that happened in their history is what kills the ship. I think Karin/Sasuke is a joke ship for the exact same reason and it'd be hypocritical of me to think any differently for Saku/Sasu.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 15, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I don't see this as NaruSaku, really. Obito's just referencing Kakashi's previous words about Naruto's comrades always wanting to help him.
> 
> Unless you see this as Naruto x Everyone.
> 
> This moment is actually..more ObiKaka than anything, I think?




That's exactly what I though when I first read the chapter.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 15, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> I think you missed my point. Obviously now Sasuke doesn't want to kill her, but the fact that it is something that happened in their history is what kills the ship. I think Karin/Sasuke is a joke ship for the exact same reason and it'd be hypocritical of me to think any differently for Saku/Sasu.



Maybe, they are ninjas though, so these type of things may be looked at differently, also why look over the fact that Sasuke wasnt himself? Thats like blaming 4 tails Naruto for attacking Jiraiya & Sakura, he obviously wasnt himself, so i think its not something unforgivable in that sense.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Maybe, they are ninjas though, so these type of things may be looked at differently, also why look over the fact that Sasuke wasnt himself? Thats like blaming 4 tails Naruto for attacking Jiraiya & Sakura, he obviously wasnt himself, so i think its not something unforgivable in that sense.



That's a lousy comparison. Sasuke willingly intruding the Hokage Summit, fought the Kages, and killed Danzo. Such actions was simply in the heat of the moment? KN4 was simply Naruto out of control, in that and KN6, Naruto isn't even aware what he's doing and doesn't have the slightest memory of what happens during the rampage. 

It's a reason why people find the whole SasuKarin and SasuSaku pairing a joke. A stab through the body, all crazy, Karin making her decision to forget Sasuke. Naturally her crazy self simply forgives Sasuke. Try to kill Sakura (justifiably so in reaction to Sakura wanting but can't kill him) along with all the lousy interactions and thoughts of his teammates.....

Well they're ninjas. Crazy is crazy.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Maybe, they are ninjas though, so these type of things may be looked at differently, also why look over the fact that Sasuke wasnt himself? Thats like blaming 4 tails Naruto for attacking Jiraiya & Sakura, he obviously wasnt himself, so i think its not something unforgivable in that sense.



You realise the Kyuubi is literally a different being compared to Naruto right?

As I mentioned when I last saw this argument; if Sasuke was being controlled all the time, why did he always end up turning on his manipulators? Sasuke willingly went to Orochimaru because he didn't feel he was progressing quickly enough in Konoha (especially compared to Naruto). He did show elements of his humanity for most of part 2, however the problem is that all they show is that he's not just batshit crazy but is knowingly going down this path.

Sure, let's say the knowledge that Itachi was somewhat innocent in the Uchiha Massacre broke Sasuke a little and he looked to anyone/thing else to blame for Itachi's death. He blame everyone in Konoha for being fucking happy with their lives roughly a decade after the Uchiha Massacre, people who knew nothing about the true events of that day. Not only that but this was far from the first time he nonchalantly tried to off member/s of Team 7; don't you remember when he was going to test out Kirin on them? That shit is hardly a non-lethal jutsu and Sasuke summed up their abilities pretty well there. We also had him putting his hand through Naruto's chest at the end of part 1 and Sasuke knew nothing about Naruto's ability to survive that. If Sasuke is commiting the same acts sane as he is insane, you can't use insanity as an excuse for his actions. Of course I don't think Sasuke was ever really insane at any stage, just a super big fuckwit by the time the Kage arc came around.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 15, 2014)

mayumi said:


> *Question is why is this thread allowed?* When on other occasions the thread has been moved out of telegrams. Something fishy about that.



Choose 1 massive thread

Or 50 small ones.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Maybe, they are ninjas though, so these type of things may be looked at differently, also why look over the fact that Sasuke wasnt himself? *Thats like blaming 4 tails Naruto for attacking Jiraiya & Sakura, he obviously wasnt himself, so i think its not something unforgivable in that sense.*



I've never gotten how this argument makes any sense. That's not the same thing at all. Naruto doesn't have his own consciousness while he is in 4 tails.  Sasuke wasn't under some type of jutsu or anything, while he was extremely out of his mind he was still concious. Unless we find out that Sasuke was possessed by something and couldn't really control himself because of it those scenarios are not comparable.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2014)

This is like a page from a domestically abusive relationship. He's beaten her, he's verbally abused her and he has even attempted to kill her; but it is all good, he propped her up when she ran herself ragged saving him. 

I think it was Kishimoto's intention to have this as a pairing scene, but, in my opinion, it leaves much to desire for the simple fact that Sasuke's behaviour is so nonchalant. You get the impression that Sasuke giving the faintest of fucks is Sakura's reward, like she has been thrown a bone; in truth, the portrayal should have been switched to show how grateful he should be for having such devoted and naive comrades.


----------



## theworks (Jul 15, 2014)

ObiSaku 100% confirmed canon.

But seriously, Kishi gives more of a fuck about the consistency of Kakashi's stamina than about giving pairings actual development.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I am more dumbfounded by your *cruel words toward Naruto* who always protected and encouraged Sakura compared to the prick (Sasuke) who attempted to kill Sakura and belittle her frequently.



Cruel words towards a fictional character? Because you care when you're bashing Hinata or attacking fandoms.

Furthermore, I wasn't cruel. I just said his crush is just that, a crush. I don't see how I'm being cruel. And if Naruto thinks that's so cruel, then he should be saying them more often outside of jokes nobody but the narsak fandom takes seriously.



Seto Kaiba said:


> FBF...this is how you approach posts like this:
> 
> The attempts at "ur jealous" are only indicative of a lack of competence or willingness to address the actual criticism brought up in regards to the pairing. By comforting oneself with the idea that people that dislike it are merely jealous for some arbitrary reason, they can in turn set up mental defenses from themselves to keep from seeing exactly why so many find the pairing disgusting. The reason for that disgust is very simple of course, but all the more reason for defensive reactions like the quoted.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

You called it lust which is worst and incorrect!

And you pitiful excuses for Sasuke despite him being cruel to Sakura.

And you are confusing someone else with Hinata bashing because I did not bash Hinata.  At least not in this thread.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

^Proving my point once again, ch1p.



Tangle said:


> what? lmao



I assume you know English. He's making an analogy here.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> You called it lust which is worst and incorrect!
> 
> And you pitiful excuses for Sasuke despite him being cruel to Sakura.
> 
> And you are confusing someone else with Hinata bashing because I did not bash Hinata.  At least not in this thread.



It's not bad. I lust over Sommerhalder pretty badly, and I don't think that's negative. I won't call my feelings serious business tho.

Sasuke isn't being cruel this chapter.

Fruits Basket Fun, as if this is the first time we cross keystrokes. I know all about your 'I'm not a NarSak fan!!!1' but then defending it at the least excuse.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 15, 2014)

Kishi throws bones everywhere and gives tons shipping of tease that can be interpreted in different ways so that once he makes one pairing canon(if he dares) then he has an excuse for doing so.

Like he can claim that Naruto became like a true brother to Sakura like Nawaki was to Tsunade or he can claim it was all romantic from the go. He may even claim that Sakura's crush on Sasuke was more about being acknowledged by him than a desire for romance. Or he can even make Sakura love them both...

In any case Kishi truly has grown to love teasing his pairing fans with this. No wonder he keeps doing it for so long when he could have drawn a resolution long ago and the plot could easily go on with that dealt with.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Gonna have to go with this. Moment failed because of how dysfunctional the ship is. It's bad for the same reason a ship like KakaRin is bad. No matter what happens, Kakashi will always be the dude that left her for dead without hesitation, and no matter what, Sasuke will always be the guy that tried to kill Sakura the second he had a chance. Moments like these that Kishi writes just don't work on any level.





SharkBomb 4 said:


> I think you missed my point. Obviously now Sasuke doesn't want to kill her, but the fact that it is something that happened in their history is what kills the ship. I think Karin/Sasuke is a joke ship for the exact same reason and it'd be hypocritical of me to think any differently for Saku/Sasu.



These posts catch the gist of what exactly people's problems are with the pairing, but of course as you can see there's no attempt at all to even acknowledge it on part of the supporters. Going back to my point of erecting what are essentially mental barriers to avoid the matter. I think just about everyone that has given a reason have given these similar reasons, yet all there is in response is essentially schoolgirl tactics of claiming jealousy of the pairing. Which is insane.


----------



## ceralux (Jul 15, 2014)

Obito has committed a far greater crime than Sasuke and even after everything, both Kakashi and Minato welcomed him back.

It's obviously not realistic, but that's how Kishimoto has been writing his manga. Naruto forgives everyone for their wrong doing. 

@Tangle
Sasuke was not himself. He was shouldering the entire Curse or Hatred (Indra's Chakra). Naruto never gave up on him because he alone knew about it, and knew that the old Sasuke would come back once Naruto defeated him. People like Karin Sakura and Kakashi were always stating things like, "This is no longer the same Sasuke.." "His Chakra feels so cold." 

You either skipped this entire section or you just refuse to forgive Sasuke. Which is stupid because everyone gets forgiven in this manga. So you're actually just setting yourself up for a hard fall.

Kishi gives two fucks about domestic abuse. Because this is a Japanese novel. They don't see these things as seriously as we do over here in North America. They condone i*c*st relationships in A LOT of manga. Again, something we never fuck with over here

NaruSaku are pulling at straws. It's been obvious from the jump that SasuSaku was going to get a push from this little " find Sasuke arc" 

For all we know, Obito might confess and apologize to Sasuke for lying. Sakura then learns the truth behind Sasuke's previous motives. TADA


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

ceralux said:


> Obito has committed a far greater crime than Sasuke and even after everything, both Kakashi and Minato welcomed him back.
> 
> It's obviously not realistic, but that's how Kishimoto has been writing his manga. Naruto forgives everyone for their wrong doing.



That's missing the point of the criticism entirely. 



> @Tangle
> Sasuke was not himself. He was shouldering the entire Curse or Hatred (Indra's Chakra). Naruto never gave up on him because he alone knew about it, and knew that the old Sasuke would come back once Naruto defeated him. People like Karin Sakura and Kakashi were always stating things like, "This is no longer the same Sasuke.." "His Chakra feels so cold."



Insanity. No, he was completely lucid when he did those things. It wasn't Indra's chakra or anything of the sort. The Curse of Hatred refers to a cycle of self-destruction the descendants take that lead to tragedy; as their powers are dependent on traumas they subject themselves to greater and greater ones for the sake of power. The chakra merely reacts it is not the cause of such traumas. Sasuke's chakra in particular has always been of a more sinister nature as the Kyubi puts it. 



> You either skipped this entire section or you just refuse to forgive Sasuke. Which is stupid because everyone gets forgiven in this manga. So you're actually just setting yourself up for a hard fall.



No one is denying inevitable redemption in the story, you are again seemingly intentionally it appears, glossing over what people are criticizing; that it breaks any common notion of the theme and lesson the story attempts to express. If you have to claim essentially that it's fiction in respects to it, if that is the route you have to go, then you really don't have a defense for it at all. People are talking about their own personal standards here, and it is appealing to them that execution of themes in the story can only be successful. Forgiveness is one thing, even that is out there; forgetting is a whole other ballpark.  



> Kishi gives two fucks about domestic abuse. Because this is a Japanese novel. They don't see these things as seriously as we do over here in North America. They condone i*c*st relationships in A LOT of manga. Again, something we never fuck with over here



The third person that's defended domestic abuse in this thread...no, they take it seriously. They DO have laws against it you know? This isn't fucking feudal Japan we're talking about here. This is a Japanese society that was partially crafted on western ideals. "Because this is a Japanese novel"

I mean come on.


----------



## Famfrit (Jul 15, 2014)

Before I get blindly lambasted, I'm not pro-SS (quite the contrary), I'm just anti-bullshit. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> No one is denying inevitable redemption in the story, you are again seemingly intentionally it appears, glossing over what people are criticizing; *that it breaks any common notion of the theme and lesson the story attempts to express*.



@ bolded: Excuse my naivety, but what is this "common notion of the theme and lesson the story attempts to express" that SS breaks? Because I see a story of strong bonds that endure the worst and even go against reason and redemption, no matter how fallen the person is. 



> People are talking about their own personal standards here, and it is appealing to them that execution of themes in the story can only be successful. Forgiveness is one thing, even that is out there; forgetting is a whole other ballpark.



Sorry, but who's talking about forgetting Sasuke's misdeeds to Sakura? Your personal strawman? And speaking of personal standards and personal appeals...



> The third person that's defended domestic abuse in this thread...



Acknowledging that domestic abuse exists = defending it?  That is quite the fallacy, sir. 

You clearly can't see the forest for the trees: your moral objections mean nothing to the narrative. NADA. Your idea of what the manga ought to be isn't instantly correlated to what the manga is and, if Kishimoto wants to portray an abusive relationship, no matter how sharp your employment of Hume's Guillotine is it is moot because it is fiction after all.

People simply alluded to the fact of domestic abuse existing to demonstrate that it is a direction Kishimoto may partake with SS, NOT that it is morally justifiable.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

this threada discussion gave me an idea for an edit.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 15, 2014)

All I read is bullshit and nonsense from both sides...

Obito's comment about NaruSaku could be applied to anyone, at this point everybody in the alliance would give his life in order to help Naruto, Sakura is no different.

And well that questionable moment at the end of SasuSaku (like if that was a thing  ) was just Sasuke being a thankful person, he called them trash and now they saved him, why wouldn't he hold Sakura instead of letting her go down .

He wouldn't sacrifice a single bit of chakra in order to saver her in combat, he has already proven that, but in that situation there was danger.

Any other outcome for that moment would have been awkward and Sasuke would have looked like a total douchebag.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I assume you know English. He's making an analogy here.



While we're at it we might as well add "he has raped her" too into the analogy to demonstrate how bad SS is.




> @Tangle
> Sasuke was not himself. He was shouldering the entire Curse or Hatred (Indra's Chakra). Naruto never gave up on him because he alone knew about it, and knew that the old Sasuke would come back once Naruto defeated him. People like Karin Sakura and Kakashi were always stating things like, "This is no longer the same Sasuke.." "His Chakra feels so cold."



Uhm, did it really have much to do with Indra's Chakra? I don't think so? He was not "himself" because he went insane ofc but he still had conciousness and knew what he was doing unlike Naruto who was another being at the time he hurt Sakura. So no, those scenarios aren't comparable in the slightest.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 15, 2014)

Kishi 

I admit, this moment made my old inner SS fangirl tingle 



Tam said:


> Lol. At first I thought I was Obito with sakura's head.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 15, 2014)

ceralux said:


> Naruto never gave up on him because he alone knew about it, and knew that the old Sasuke would come back once Naruto defeated him.



Panels showing Naruto knowing about this. The only thing I can recall off-hand is Naruto talking to the Great Toad (or w/e his name is) which was shown to be about Naruto having to redeem Sasuke or they'd both die fighting.

Also Naruto hasn't actually fought Sasuke, so by your words the old Sasuke shouldn't be back yet .

Of course as I mentioned before, there's too much ominous shit around Sasuke for this Team 7 dynamic to last, it may come back after Naruto beats Sasuke finally however there's going to be some kind of confrontation.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh hey look, a moment between the two that does NOT involve Sasuke trying to murder her or belittling her 

Of course if patterns hold true next chapter it all snaps back and SS is back to the reality they refuse to acknowledge.


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Furthermore, I wasn't cruel. I just said his crush is just that, a crush. I don't see how I'm being cruel. And if Naruto thinks that's so cruel, then he should be saying them more often outside of jokes nobody but the narsak fandom takes seriously.



Sorry to butt in, i don't think you are cruel but i think you misunderstood something here.

Sure since it is in Naruto's character to be funny even if he is being absolutely honest and sincere in what he is saying/doing does not mean those things aren't true.

at some point in the beginning you could take Naruto's attraction to Sakura as "just a crush" but some moments prove that otherwise.









----

Other than that this chapter does not really contain any NS moment.... rather its like a hint but not really. its ambiguous for a reason and its more of a Sakura moment than anything since Obito is just referring to her "being helpful"

As for the SS contact, i could consider that as an SS moment and i'm actually happy for Sakura because she did a good job and I am pleased that Sasuke didn't act like a jerk here. I could be wrong of course but the eye contact could signify acknowledgement on Sasuke's part. This was a positive SS moment since like nth chapters ago.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 15, 2014)

Every pairing of the big 3 at least has had moments.  SS has been hungry for a moment that doesn't involve murder or disregard on Sasuke's part.

They finally get something.  Too bad it'll likely be negated next chapter like it usually is


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 15, 2014)

Hitt said:


> Oh hey look, a moment between the two that does NOT involve Sasuke trying to murder her or belittling her
> 
> Of course if patterns hold true next chapter it all snaps back and SS is back to the reality they refuse to acknowledge.



All Sasuke needs is to keep giving her the cold shoulder and no point in murder attempts.

Maybe Sasuke throwing a compliment like "You are a bit less useless than I though" and pairing fans can take it as a genuine appreciation from Sasuke and him starting to warm up to her or a classy insult from him to make it clear that she is still shit in his eyes.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2014)

Sasuke is touching a girl without hurting her, that's good.


----------



## LesExit (Jul 15, 2014)

This thread....
...I....I'm enjoying it >u>


but I'm a little confused like others have said about why a pairing thread was allowed this week? They should just make one every week(well maybe not every week, but people will find little things to rouse up pairings fans XD)


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm sure a lot of us are aware that Kishimoto simply plays the pairings card to his convenience. I mean they're basically used when the chance appears in the story. Heck, some things are things without need of interpretation. Only a shipper sees what the shipper wants to see. 

Here's a clear example. NaruHina fans rejoiced about the whole Naruto and Hinata holding hands. A NaruHina moment when Neji jumps in sacrificing himself for the both of them. A convenient reason for Naruto to go all KN6 against Pain.

We just had a NaruHina moment, and then.... Kishimoto plays the NaruSaku card. Minato asks Naruto whether Sakura is his girlfriend as she heals him. Gets hit by her. Reminds Minato of Kushina. Naruto simply answers 'Yes'. Yup, right after holding Hinata's hand and surely Hinata was within range. 

Snort.

He's Kishimoto. He'll play whatever pairing card he can that can suit his story.


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 15, 2014)

I think it's funny when people bring up development when it comes to parings , especially in these type of Shounen. DBZ, one of Kishi's inspirations for Naruto had a pairing of Vegeta and Bulma of all people.

Can someone show me the development for that? Which was essentially boiled down to, you've tried to kill my best friend numerous times, you're just a useless human, we despise eachother but we'll have two kids together in the future apparently.

At least Sakura actually likes Sasuke , and it's obvious despite what he says Sakura  is someone he wouldn't let fall in the dirt.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 15, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Sasuke is touching a girl without hurting her, that's good.



Progress!


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Sasuke is touching a girl without hurting her, that's good.


that it is....  a good point


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 15, 2014)

I just want this shit to be over with. If it's SasuSaku then just make them kiss or some shit and get it done, same with NaruHina. Kubo's busting out titties left, right and centre in his manga atm, this one just needs a pek or some crap and it's done.

At least then we don't have to keep seeing these references of pairing fan service in the chapters, it's gone long enough, time for Kishi to make his final decision. Hopefully next chapter since this seems to be the perfect moment for SasuSaku shippers.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 15, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> I just want this shit to be over with. If it's SasuSaku then just make them kiss or some shit and get it done, same with NaruHina. Kubo's busting out titties left, right and centre in his manga atm, this one just needs a pek or some crap and it's done.
> 
> At least then we don't have to keep seeing these references of pairing fan service in the chapters, it's gone long enough, time for Kishi to make his final decision. Hopefully next chapter since this seems to be the perfect moment for SasuSaku shippers.



.

No way jose.  Kishi will drag this shit out until the end.  Remember Naruto and Sasuke have yet to fight.  How much pairing drama will he milk out of that?  Oh plenty.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 15, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> I just want this shit to be over with. If it's SasuSaku then just make them kiss or some shit and get it done, same with NaruHina. Kubo's busting out titties left, right and centre in his manga atm, this one just needs a pek or some crap and it's done.
> 
> At least then we don't have to keep seeing these references of pairing fan service in the chapters, it's gone long enough, time for Kishi to make his final decision. Hopefully next chapter since this seems to be the perfect moment for SasuSaku shippers.



Or Kishi simply leaves it vague again. Sasuke probably thinking more about what Naruto said and wanting to save others, rather than what his thoughts of 'the others' that had indeed saved him.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 15, 2014)

Bahamut Slayer said:


> Or Kishi simply leaves it vague again. Sasuke probably thinking more about what Naruto said and wanting to save others, rather than what his thoughts of 'the others' that had indeed saved him.



Well Obito needs to take a rest before he can use Kamui again (I think they are trapped now, Sakura looks finished) and the way Sakura and Sasuke  glanced at each other with their eyes, Sasuke should take this moment and tell us what his stance is. No fannying about.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think it says a lot about how fucked up a pairing is when some semblance of decency is considered a moment for it.
> 
> Nonetheless, as always been the case I'm sure plenty are living vicariously through Sakura in hopes it goes further.



That's true, but I think Kishimoto knows exactly what he's doing when he draws a panel like that. 

He does so enjoy playing with the pairing fans minds. 

It's an eternal give and take game.



Famfrit said:


> Acknowledging that domestic abuse exists = defending it?  That is quite the fallacy, sir.
> 
> You clearly can't see the forest for the trees: your moral objections mean nothing to the narrative. NADA. Your idea of what the manga ought to be isn't instantly correlated to what the manga is and, if Kishimoto wants to portray an abusive relationship, no matter how sharp your employment of Hume's Guillotine is it is moot because it is fiction after all.
> 
> People simply alluded to the fact of domestic abuse existing to demonstrate that it is a direction Kishimoto may partake with SS, NOT that it is morally justifiable.



So domestic abuse is acceptable in this story. Nice one.


----------



## lathia (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes.... yessssss... yussss. Naruto x Hinata confirmed?


----------



## LesExit (Jul 15, 2014)

lathia said:


> Yes.... yessssss... yussss. Naruto x Hinata confirmed?


wait...what did this chapter have to do with NH ?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jul 15, 2014)

Zero pairing hints to me its just about ninja's helping each other in war,I don't see any of the guys with a boner when their near sakura.


----------



## Chaelius (Jul 15, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That's true, but I think Kishimoto knows exactly what he's doing when he draws a panel like that.
> 
> He does so enjoy playing with the pairing fans minds.
> 
> It's an eternal give and take game.




Of course he knows, it wouldn't be that hard to draw Sasuke simply holding her up by the shoulder an arm's length away, but Kishi draws Sasuke holding her against him and draws lewd  intense eye contact, he's totally milking it. Next chap it'll be as if nothing happened as usual.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 15, 2014)

Lucky7 said:


> LOL the Telegrams so barren cuz everybody in here . Guess pairings was the plot this week ?



Probably.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

LesExit said:


> wait...what did this chapter have to do with NH ?



sasusaku and naruhina fandom tend to agree with each other most of the time even if one thinks of the other paring as stalker or abusive 

the truth is that both suck.

if there was a tag line to sasusaku this chapter, it would be "sasusaku: because naruhina is worth shipping abusive relationships".

on the other hand, naruhina is ashura fucking his cousin's great grand daughter using his great grandson's body while having amnesia so....... yeah


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

Famfrit said:


> Before I get blindly lambasted, I'm not pro-SS (quite the contrary), I'm just anti-bullshit.
> 
> @ bolded: Excuse my naivety, but what is this "common notion of the theme and lesson the story attempts to express" that SS breaks? Because I see a story of strong bonds that endure the worst and even go against reason and redemption, no matter how fallen the person is.



You are not going to encourage a person to "endure" attempts on their life, and if most people have a sense of self-respect they wouldn't either.

When a girl goes back to a guy that mistreats her, that's not an "a tale of enduring love that endures the worst". That's the tale of a girl so emotionally dependent that she can't escape an unhealthy situation. SasuSaku is *EXACTLY* like that.



> Sorry, but who's talking about forgetting Sasuke's misdeeds to Sakura? Your personal strawman? And speaking of personal standards and personal appeals...
> 
> Acknowledging that domestic abuse exists = defending it?  That is quite the fallacy, sir.



Supporters are implicitly stating his misdeeds no matter the severity, are OK. As if under the delusional idea that redemption makes these acceptable flaws and setbacks, or makes these things forgotten. 

He stated "this is a Japanese novel, they don't give a shit about the stuff that we do", as if GLORIOUS NIPPON has cultural tendencies that elusive to our grasp or something. When that couldn't be further from the truth. 



> You clearly can't see the forest for the trees: your moral objections mean nothing to the narrative. NADA. Your idea of what the manga ought to be isn't instantly correlated to what the manga is and, if Kishimoto wants to portray an abusive relationship, no matter how sharp your employment of Hume's Guillotine is it is moot because it is fiction after all.



You just state redundancy like any supporter would. 

This is not about changing what's in the story. Do you get it? This is about holding Kishi to standard on the themes and morals that he himself stated he wished to express through his storytelling. THAT means everything in relation to common standards on those matters.

It is NOT a common standard to continue going after a guy after he's tried to kill you for the upteenth time. That is not an inspiring tale of enduring bonds, that's a pitiful and degrading tale of emotionally dependent headcases that can't move on! A virtue easily becomes a vice when taken too far and this is a perfect example. 



> People simply alluded to the fact of domestic abuse existing to demonstrate that it is a direction Kishimoto may partake with SS, NOT that it is morally justifiable.



Wrong. People alluded to domestic abuse to demonstrate what SasuSaku reminds them of. SasuSaku is morally repugnant to many people and for good reason, because it is way too reminiscent of abusive situations.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 15, 2014)

The way people talk its as if he caught her bridal style while giving her bedroom eyes instead of catching her like shes a falling sack of potatoes with an indifferent look on his face. Its certainly a pairing tease but a minor one. This being proof that he actually cares about her is also laughable, showing some minor decency in gratitude isn't proof of that. Him not catching her would be him going from not caring to purposely trying to be a dick to her.



mayumi said:


> Question is why is this thread allowed? When on other occasions the thread has been moved out of telegrams. Something fishy about that.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to SasuSaku for the first one panel moment entire part 2.


Its allowed because its SS, which along with NH gets special treatment.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't give 2 shits about any of this, but if it helps/hurts you guys, Sakura might be able to increase Sasuke's port distance by being a battery for him. Would be a simple way to buff Sasuke so they can surprise Kaguya.

Would also make these threads a weekly thing. Teehee. I hope it happens.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The way people talk its as if he caught her bridal style while giving her bedroom eyes instead of catching her like shes a falling sack of potatoes with an indifferent look on his face. Its certainly a pairing tease but a minor one.
> .



SS wants the pairing to be IchiRuki so badly.  Too bad it'll never be like that.  Sasuke wasn't giving her anything close to "bedroom eyes".  Fuck if they want to see Eye Sex they need to check out those panels again in Bleach cause their reference is off.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 15, 2014)

lol do people really believe that just because sasuke held sakura up, it's somehow "back on" again?
since when was it ever "on?" 
since when was sakura and sasuke ever an item?

kishi's shipteasing as usual, but i noticed something. 
kishi pulled the same shit that he's been keep pulling in part 2. 
that is, someone mentions something about naruto to sakura and she does the clueless "?" thing.


my reaction on the sasuke catching sakura part: "wuuuuuutt soooon  i know that ss is gonna jump the gun on this shit cuz they didn't get any for a long, long time now."


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hitt said:


> SS wants the pairing to be IchiRuki so badly.  Too bad it'll never be like that.  Sasuke wasn't giving her anything close to "bedroom eyes".  Fuck if they want to see Eye Sex they need to check out those panels again in Bleach cause their reference is off.



I wish Kubo would follow through with IchiRuki though.

 

Fucker.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 15, 2014)

ShadowFox88 said:


> I wish Kubo would follow through with IchiRuki though.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucker.



Kubo is just like Kishi, they troll and troll.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 15, 2014)

it would be boring anyway if the pairings were already set clear from the start like inuyasha. 
although i have no doubt on which pairing kishi's thinking of settling for... or no pairing. 
personally i go for the no pairing option, but such is life.


----------



## Famfrit (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You are not going to encourage a person to "endure" attempts on their life, and if most people have a sense of self-respect they wouldn't either.
> 
> When a girl goes back to a guy that mistreats her, that's not an "a tale of enduring love that endures the worst". That's the tale of a girl so emotionally dependent that she can't escape an unhealthy situation. SasuSaku is *EXACTLY* like that.



Funny how you not only didn't answer my question, but clearly misread what I wrote. 

When I said I saw a story of enduring and redemption, I wasn't talking about SS, I was talking about the manga as a whole, like you were when you accused SS of breaking its themes and lessons. But what you said here doesn't break the motifs, on the contrary, it seems to follow them. Now here's the issue I have with many of my fellow ASS (and the reason why I didn't join the fanclub in this forum): how healthily is SS sticking to such motifs generates slippery slopes, and both SS and ASS love to slide them to the bitter end.

I don't see Sakura in SS as the emotionally absorbed victim of Stockholm syndrome like you and other ASS like to paint her, what I see is a girl that is in love with someone in detriment of what's reasonable and/or best for her. 



> Supporters are implicitly stating his misdeeds no matter the severity, are OK. As if under the delusional idea that redemption makes these acceptable flaws and setbacks, or makes these things forgotten.



I'm sorry, but you are assuming quite a bit and you're backpedaling on your strawman. Now it is *as if* SS said to forget Sasuke's misdeeds? Stay classy like that. 

Listen, there is a huge elephant in the room when it comes to SS. You and I and many others dislike SS precisely because of the existence of such elephant, but I don't think SS is denying its existence or trying to hide it under the rug, what I've seen from SS is trying to work it out *with *the elephant still in the room. Will it be successful? Only Kishimoto knows. 



> He stated "this is a Japanese novel, they don't give a shit about the stuff that we do", as if GLORIOUS NIPPON has cultural tendencies that elusive to our grasp or something. When that couldn't be further from the truth.



Again, where's the defending of domestic abuse in that? What I see is reference to existence of domestic abuse and the (erroneous) statement of Japan's indifference to it. You still know the difference between defense and allusion, right? 



> You just state redundancy like any supporter would.



I wouldn't throw rocks while having a roof made of glass. 



> This is not about changing what's in the story. Do you get it? This is about holding Kishi to standard on the themes and morals that he himself stated he wished to express through his storytelling. THAT means everything in relation to common standards on those matters.
> 
> It is NOT a common standard to continue going after a guy after he's tried to kill you for the upteenth time. That is not an inspiring tale of enduring bonds, that's a pitiful and degrading tale of emotionally dependent headcases that can't move on! A virtue easily becomes a vice when taken too far and this is a perfect example.



You know, your second paragraph fits both Naruto's bond with Sasuke and Hashirama's with Madara. See, I'm too of the opinion of many that Kishimoto takes his bonds aesop a little too far, but I'm not going to stand here and throw moral tantrums against such developments simply because that's what the narrative is. That's also why I won't drop moralistic anvils towards SS, despite disliking it for moral reasons, because it's the same damn situation.

You don't seem to get that arguments from morality in this manga are worth nothing to devalue and/or infer the plausibility SS or any other subject, they are only worth to denote (dis)agreement with such subject. 




> Wrong. People alluded to domestic abuse to demonstrate what SasuSaku reminds them of.



So it has nothing to do with many fellow ASS preemptively using the "SS is abusive" argument and people reacting to it? Eh, perhaps my reading skills are dulling.  



> SasuSaku is morally repugnant to many people and for good reason, because it is way too reminiscent of abusive situations.



Oh gee, like I didn't know or feel that. That doesn't make SS less plausible, though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

Famfrit said:


> Funny how you not only didn't answer my question, but clearly misread what I wrote.
> 
> When I said I saw a story of enduring and redemption, I wasn't talking about SS, I was talking about the manga as a whole, like you were when you accused SS of breaking its themes and lessons. But what you said here doesn't break the motifs, on the contrary, it seems to follow them. Now here's the issue I have with many of my fellow ASS (and the reason why I didn't join the fanclub in this forum): how healthily is SS sticking to such motifs generates slippery slopes, and both SS and ASS love to slide them to the bitter end.
> 
> I don't see Sakura in SS as the emotionally absorbed victim of Stockholm syndrome like you and other ASS like to paint her, what I see is a girl that is in love with someone in detriment of what's reasonable and/or best for her.



Except I did, but since you require it to be spelled out:

*Excuse my naivety, but what is this "common notion of the theme and lesson the story attempts to express" that SS breaks? *

Common notion: positiive relationships. 
Theme: The endurance of bonds. 

How SasuSaku breaks it(how Sasuke's relationships break it): By trying push the idea that it is a positive to cling to them after mistreatment and attempts on one's life.  

This is very basic, and I wonder how a A-SS individual wouldn't be able to grasp that. I mean trying to kill one's comrades, especially on a repeated basis is considered a bad thing. What's more is one running back to such an individual is considered an unhealthy thing last I checked. Not an "inspiring tale of bonds enduring the worst". 




> I'm sorry, but you are assuming quite a bit and you're backpedaling on your strawman. Now it is *as if* SS said to forget Sasuke's misdeeds? Stay classy like that.



I've not backpedaled on a single thing. Are you just one of those types that throw around a term in some vain attempt to sound smart? SasuSaku wishes to whitewash everything that has occurred between the two characters and they do implicitly put forth the idea that anything is acceptable on the idea that redemption will make it so.



> Listen, there is a huge elephant in the room when it comes to SS. You and I and many others dislike SS precisely because of the existence of such elephant, but I don't think SS is denying its existence or trying to hide it under the rug, what I've seen from SS is trying to work it out *with *the elephant still in the room. Will it be successful? Only Kishimoto knows.



You are going on the most redundant shit ever. This isn't about whether or not it will happen in the story. 

Look, I know you're trying to be mr. analytical here, but if you can't even grasp the nature of criticism on the matter don't bother. It's the fact that they think it can and should be done that only highlights how messed up the pairing is. You don't have to do that for the other two.



> Again, where's the defending of domestic abuse in that? What I see is reference to existence of domestic abuse and the (erroneous) statement of Japan's indifference to it. You still know the difference between defense and allusion, right?
> 
> I wouldn't throw rocks while having a roof made of glass.



By stating as if "Japan doesn't give a shit about it like we do" as if they find it any more acceptable; when they don't. He's basically trying to argue that this is a cultural divide when it's really a human matter in general.

Plexiglass. 



> You know, your second paragraph fits both Naruto's bond with Sasuke and Hashirama's with Madara. See, I'm too of the opinion of many that Kishimoto takes his bonds aesop a little too far, but I'm not going to stand here and throw moral tantrums against such developments simply because that's what the narrative is.



Then you have no standards. I will continue to state objection to his failed attempts exactly because of their failure.

If you didn't notice, this is a forum, and one of the functions of a forum is critical discussion. Surely you know what that is?



> That's also why I won't drop moralistic anvils towards SS, despite disliking it for moral reasons, because it's the same damn situation.



That's dumb for reasons I stated before. You are allowed to have standards and critique the story you know.



> You don't seem to get that arguments from morality in this manga are worth nothing to devalue and/or infer the plausibility SS or any other subject, they are only worth to denote (dis)agreement with such subject.
> 
> So it has nothing to do with many fellow ASS preemptively using the "SS is abusive" argument and people reacting to it? Eh, perhaps my reading skills are dulling.



You don't seem to get that the plausibility of SasuSaku or lack of is irrelevant to me. 

Yes, they are very dull I noticed. Work on that.



> Oh gee, like I didn't know or feel that. That doesn't make SS less plausible, though.



Very dull.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 15, 2014)

People do remember Sakura tried to kill him first right?
Oh wait I forgot that as a male he should have let her beat the crap out of him


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 15, 2014)

Deep down, Seto *loves* pairings. I've never seen someone post so much in pairing threads. Seto, stop being such a tsundere and let it out man.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 15, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> People do remember Sakura tried to kill him first right?
> Oh wait I forgot that as a male he should have let her beat the crap out of him


It is irrelevant, both from our standpoint and Kishi's standpoint(he has Kakashi lecture Sasuke on it). Though you are wrong, he went to attack her before she ever went to attack him. The argument that he saw through her ruse is irrelevant, Sasuke is much stronger than her and has no reason to actually confront her. He could have easily just knocked her out or just left(he is much faster than her and can summon hawks to fly away). He chose to kill her when doing so didn't benefit him and wasn't necessary in the least.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> People do remember Sakura tried to kill him first right?
> Oh wait I forgot that as a male he should have let her beat the crap out of him


he wanted  to destroy her village. 


why  noy kill him?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Deep down, Seto *loves* pairings. I've never seen someone post so much in pairing threads. Seto, stop being such a tsundere and let it out man.



I never said I hated the topic, it's just another aspect of the story to discuss. While I believe Kishi has been a failure in the story's primary relationships particularly, they usually relate to the story as a whole. I like to point out the faults. I am positive you haven't noticed and I don't expect much on that, but I do like to critically analyze this story as a whole.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2014)

> How SasuSaku breaks it(how Sasuke's relationships break it): By trying push the idea that it is a positive to cling to them after mistreatment and attempts on one's life.☻



But as he stated, isn't that pretty much how the main bonds in this manga are ie Naruto and Sasuke,  along with their predecessors Hashirama and Madara? As stated SS doesn't break this trend, it follows it just with less attention. Of course there will be a positive resolution for all those concerned.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> But as he stated, isn't that pretty much how the main bonds in this manga are ie Naruto and Sasuke,  along with their predecessors Hashirama and Madara? As stated SS doesn't break this trend, it follows it just with less attention. Of course there will be a positive resolution for all those concerned.



That's not even addressing the point.

I can't believe this is so elusive to grasp when it's quite simple. Yeah, they do. How does that change anything I stated on the matter? They're fucked up too. At least Hashirama made the resolve to kill Madara in the end though when the latter threatened the village, so one can say he didn't let it stop him ultimately.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

Hitt said:


> SS wants the pairing to be IchiRuki so badly.  Too bad it'll never be like that.  Sasuke wasn't giving her anything close to "bedroom eyes".  Fuck if they want to see Eye Sex they need to check out those panels again in Bleach cause their reference is off.



I personally don't. I hate IchiRuki.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes ObiSaku was strong in this chapter. 

That's the pairing you're talking about right? 



Arya Stark said:


> Now I wonder how KakaSakuObi would be.



Too hot to handle.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jul 15, 2014)

Back when Part 1 was going on, people said the Sasuke Sakura pairing was bad because Sasuke is an asshole who slaps away apples.

Now, near the end of the story, people say the Sasuke Sakura pairing is bad because of attempted murder.

We've come so far.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's not even addressing the point.
> 
> I can't believe this is so elusive to grasp when it's quite simple. Yeah, they do. How does that change anything I stated on the matter? They're fucked up too. At least Hashirama made the resolve to kill Madara in the end though when the latter threatened the village, so one can say he didn't let it stop him ultimately.



But then SS doesn't break anything as you've said even though you state otherwise. 



> Except I did, but since you require it to be spelled out:
> 
> Excuse my naivety, but what is this "common notion of the theme and lesson the story attempts to express" that SS breaks?☻
> 
> ...



Hashirama was willing to kill himself for Madara though so I think he still fits right in. Granted in the end desired the village's existence more.

Meanwhile Naruto has decided he could have both.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> But then SS doesn't break anything as you've said even though you state otherwise.



SasuSaku does break the common notions but so do those, Sasuke and Naruto's most particular. The main bonds are fucked. That only reinforces the point I made.

How hard is it to get? Or do I have to go over it again? Is it REALLY that hard to grasp? Attempted murder of one's comrade is a bad thing okay? So trying to portray relationships in which this event has occurred as a positive, particularly for the individual targeted in "enduring" them, breaks the common notions of what makes a positive relationship. Attempts on one's life I assume in most people's realities is a big dealbreaker.



> Hashirama was willing to kill himself for Madara though so I think he still fits right in. Granted in the end desired the village's existence more.
> 
> Meanwhile Naruto has decided he could have both.



Naruto hasn't made any resolution on the matter. He can't seem to live with the idea of being the hero that killed Sasuke so he'd rather die with him simply because he is so emotionally dependent on that bond with Sasuke.



ch1p said:


> I personally don't. I hate IchiRuki.



Not enough angst and melodrama for you I take it. Oh, and can't forget those murder attempts. Gotta remember that.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm disappointed in my Obito, adding fuel to this shit smh


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> SasuSaku does break the common notions but so do those, Sasuke and Naruto's most particular. The main bonds are fucked. That only reinforces the point I made.
> 
> How hard is it to get? Or do I have to go over it again? Is it REALLY that hard to grasp? Attempted murder of one's comrade is a bad thing okay? So trying to portray relationships in which this event has occurred as a positive, particularly for the individual targeted in "enduring" them, breaks the common notions of what makes a positive relationship. Attempts on one's life I assume in most people's realities is a big dealbreaker.
> 
> ...



Except the trend is the ns bond. That's what you need to get. Everyone else follows it. I was never arguing the morals of it.


----------



## Lucky7 (Jul 15, 2014)

Wait, everyone hasn't caught on by now that Kishi strings the Big 3 along in order to keep his audience ? I mean let's be real, it ain't like nobody reading this for the engaging plot anymore . As long as he throws a hand hold over here, a girlfriend comment over there, and a nonviolent touch and eve contact right here, he can keep the Big 3 fans reading every chapter .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

> Except the trend is the ns bond. That's what you need to get. Everyone else follows it. I was never arguing the morals of it.



OK. Since I need to lay it out. I think I'm beginning to get why there's a lack of comprehension here. Kishi is not the originator of the concepts, themes, and values he's trying to express, if I need to point that out. He's an author _attempting_ to express and convey them to the reader. How does an author do that? By appealing to those common notions people associate with those concepts. 

People, as it so happens, have things called "standards" on these concepts; things that tell them "hey this is something I could get behind" or "hey this is shit". That is why an author must always draw lines in the sand on what pitfalls to avoid when attempting to convey these matters.

Kishi is trying (keyword) to make people sympathetic to the bonds by appealing to the notions under which individuals would normally become endeared to them. Through the relationships in the story he is trying to express particular values and themes with them. However, it seemed he missed the memo that a lot of people are, can be, and will be turned off from that when witnessing particular events between the individuals of that relationship. That particular events can turn the themes or values attempted to be expressed through that relationship into a broken aesop. One event in particular being repeated attempts on one's life, and mistreatment and the affected individual still sticking in that situation. Yes, Sasuke and Naruto's relationship much like SasuSaku breaks the common notions of what one has in mind of a healthy relationship exactly for that reason, among others.

Yet, Kishi tries to present it as a positive thing that Naruto and Sakura "endure" for the sake of their bond. As I stated earlier, virtues can easily become vices when taken too far, and one notable example of that are the bonds between Team 7. 

Do you understand now? The guy before was arguing as if Kishi is the arbiter of these themes and concepts when he is not. Sasuke and Naruto's relationship are merely just another one of the attempts by Kishi to convey them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> OK. Since I need to lay it out. I think I'm beginning to get why there's a lack of comprehension here. Kishi is not the originator of the concepts, themes, and values he's trying to express, if I need to point that out. He's an author _attempting_ to express and convey them to the reader. How does an author do that? By appealing to those common notions people associate with those concepts.
> 
> People, as it so happens, have things called "standards" on these concepts; things that tell them "hey this is something I could get behind" or "hey this is shit". That is why an author must always draw lines in the sand on what pitfalls to avoid when attempting to convey these matters.
> 
> ...



No we comprehend just fine. Granted those are a lot of words to just say "I don't like this because this wouldn't happen in real life". Which is fine. But like it or not, the story is centered around a particular relationship that others trend similarly too. Ss is one of them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> No we comprehend just fine. Granted those are a lot of words to just say "I don't like this because this wouldn't happen in real life". Which is fine. But like it or not, the story is centered around a particular relationship that others trend similarly too. Ss is one of them.



No you don't, or otherwise you wouldn't have stated that. I'm well aware of what the story is centered around, that is not the point of contention. 

The point of contention has always been the attempt to express them as positive, and the failure of Kishi to successfully execute the themes and values he desired to express through them. Why are you even trying if you can't grasp this basic aspect of my arguments?

Making a simple example here. Kishi says and tries to make it out that Sakura is a heroine, one worth supporting. Obviously, a lot of people find his writing lacking, and don't consider her any good in that respect. Responding with "WELL THIS WHAT KISHI SAYS IS A HEROINE" doesn't address a single thing regarding people's discontent with that. You are doing that, and so was the other dude. Kishi does not make these concepts, he's trying to express them. Once again.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

Hinata plus Naruto and Sasuke plus Karin>>>>> anything to do with Sakura plus either one of them.


----------



## Scila9 (Jul 15, 2014)

Lucky7 said:


> Wait, everyone hasn't caught on by now that Kishi strings the Big 3 along in order to keep his audience ? I mean let's be real, it ain't like nobody reading this for the engaging plot anymore . As long as he throws a hand hold over here, a girlfriend comment over there, and *a nonviolent touch and eye contact right here*, he can keep the Big 3 fans reading every chapter .



Pffft this made me laugh. SS is so deprived


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

Btw I have a bad feeling Sakura is going to die in Sasuke' s hands.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No you don't, or otherwise you wouldn't have stated that. I'm well aware of what the story is centered around, that is not the point of contention.
> 
> The point of contention has always been the attempt to express them as positive, and the failure of Kishi to successfully execute the themes and values he desired to express through them. Why are you even trying if you can't grasp this basic aspect of my arguments?
> 
> Making a simple example here. Kishi says and tries to make it out that Sakura is a heroine, one worth supporting. Obviously, a lot of people find his writing lacking, and don't consider her any good in that respect. Responding with "WELL THIS WHAT KISHI SAYS IS A HEROINE" doesn't address a single thing regarding people's discontent with that. You are doing that, and so was the other dude. Kishi does not make these concepts, he's trying to express them. Once again.



Two completely different arguments you're using. One involves you directly correlating a relationship and your arguments based on how the actual real scenario would be for your contention. The other involves the actual writing of said character. The former involves your distaste because the relationship is written in comparison to what such a relationship in actual reality may be, the latter involves how the author has written the character in general ignoring any aspect of what such a person would be in reality.

Now what you've just stated. That falls in line with the latter. However your points so far have not fallen into this category at all. You constantly refer to real life as the base of your argument for the former while walking in circles agreeing and disagreeing with yourself that the relationship fell in line with the trends of the many other relationships within said story. You said it did, then didn't,  then now you say it does.

If you say it does just as I had when you initially said it didn't then what is the argument you have as I was never arguing over the quality. Merely that said relationship follows the story's trend. And you agree with me. Or do you disagree again?


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 15, 2014)

I actually wtfed out loud when I saw it him holding Sakura. I think the mangas trash ever since Kaguya but it's crazy how attached you get to the characters over the years lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 15, 2014)

Kishi obviously throws moments related to all 3 pairings into the manga just for the hell of it. I mean why wouldn't he if it all gains traction? 

I honestly don't care who ends with who because at the end they'll all be connected somehow.


----------



## Sete (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh hai! yes definitely a NS chapter. I must agree on that.


----------



## Mako (Jul 15, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Btw I have a bad feeling Sakura is going to die in Sasuke' s hands.



Could be possible. I wouldn't mind seeing this. (Not that I hate Sakura or anything. I really like her character)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Two completely different arguments you're using. One involves you directly correlating a relationship and your arguments based on how the actual real scenario would be for your contention. The other involves the actual writing of said character. The former involves your distaste because the relationship is written in comparison to what such a relationship in actual reality may be, the latter involves how the author has written the character in general ignoring any aspect of what such a person would be in reality.
> 
> Now what you've just stated. That falls in line with the latter. However your points so far have not fallen into this category at all. You constantly refer to real life as the base of your argument for the former while walking in circles agreeing and disagreeing with yourself that the relationship fell in line with the trends of the many other relationships within said story. You said it did, then didn't,  then now you say it does.



God, you're thick. They fall in line with being a *failure* to adequately express the desired theme and values Kishi intended them to. A trend of breaking those previously mentioned  common notions.



> If you say it does just as I had when you initially said it didn't then what is the argument you have as I was never arguing over the quality. Merely that said relationship follows the story's trend. And you agree with me. Or do you disagree again?



What is the point if the problems the relationships have are common? That doesn't make an execution of them successful which was my point. I already stated this, Kishi didn't create the concepts he's attempting to express them.



			
				the other guy said:
			
		

> When I said I saw a story of enduring and redemption, I wasn't talking about SS, I was talking about the manga as a whole, like you were when you accused SS of breaking its themes and lessons. But what you said here doesn't break the motifs, on the contrary, it seems to follow them.



The individual quoted is under fault for assuming that Kishi set the standard for the themes and lessons. He does not. Do I need to spell this out? Kishi does not tell the reader what is a positive relationship. He has to appeal to the common standards of what constitutes as one.

The similarities between SasuSaku and Sasuke and Naruto's relationship are due to factors in what make them failures in _the attempts to express such concepts_. They *BOTH* break the theme and lesson Kishi desired to express through them.

Jesus. This is not hard.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

i think kishi was smart this chapter. he made use of sakura but as a useless battery. he covered that up by simply giving a paring moment to save sasuke making his disappearance pointless. 

now, fans would shut up about sakura being useful because now they are occupied thinking of sasuke's D inside her chacha ignoring  her actions being pointless 

i see what you did there, kishi. smart move 

one might say he learned something. i say that is bullshit based on past history since relying on your friends to help you and complete was the point of itachi's rant to kabuto. if i were itachi, i would have cast the other izanami on sasuke


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> God, you're thick. They fall in line with being a *failure* to adequately express the desired theme and values Kishi intended them to. A trend of breaking those previously mentioned  common notions.


I'm thick? Your the one that can't seem to make up their own mind and is tripping over himself and his arguments. I'm just sitting watching you mouth off from your imaginary high ground. How does he break the theme he's supposedly reinforcing? He's repeating the same trend over and over. 
Bonds, good. Trying to break bonds, bad. Cooperation, good. None of these have been broken. But I guess your back to disagreeing with yourself again. Such madness. 



> What is the point if the problems the relationships have are common? That doesn't make an execution of them successful which was my point. I already stated this, Kishi didn't create the concepts he's attempting to express them.



That's great except you were never arguing this with me. Your argument was that Kishi broke his story's trend with Ss. He hasn't as it follows in line with other relationships in the story, you disagreed then agreed and so on and will probably continue this pattern until someone breaks you from this logic loop you stuck yourself in.





> The individual quoted is under fault for assuming that Kishi set the standard for the themes and lessons. He does not. Do I need to spell this out? Kishi does not tell the reader what is a positive relationship. He has to appeal to the common standards of what constitutes as one.
> 
> The similarities between SasuSaku and Sasuke and Naruto's relationship are due to factors in what make them failures in _the attempts to express such concepts_. They *BOTH* break the theme and lesson Kishi desired to express through them.
> 
> Jesus. This is not hard.



Um, Kishi can set his standard for the themes and values in his story. He is the author. Neither have broken any trend in regards to the STORY itself, as the individual has said. So where is said individual at fault? Once again you're arguing to fit the morals of real life in something that doesn't even adhere to those standards. It's nonsensical. But given how you continue to agree then disagree for the sake of arguing I'm not shocked.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm thick? Your the one that can't seem to make up their own mind and is tripping over himself and his arguments. I'm just sitting watching you mouth off from your imaginary high ground. How does he break the theme he's supposedly reinforcing? He's repeating the same trend over and over.
> Bonds, good. Trying to break bonds, bad. Cooperation, good. None of these have been broken. But I guess your back to disagreeing with yourself again. Such madness.



He's not reinforcing any theme. He's attempting to express them but failing because he lets them get into the same pitfalls. 

This is idiocy I'm talking about. People have a standard on what constitutes as a good bond, what constitutes as proper cooperation. He has broken the notions of what constitutes as such with the developments he has allowed to occur between the members of Team 7. They do not properly express them, which was always my point. Obviously that escaped you.



> That's great except you were never arguing this with me. Your argument was that Kishi broke his story's trend with Ss.



Wrong. Kishi broke the common notions of what constitutes a positive relationship with SasuSaku is what I stated, this does not exclude that Sasuke and Naruto too have done the same. The story's "trend" is its failure to adequately express what makes a positive relationship between Sasuke and his comrades, and the failure to execute the intended themes through them. 

The "trend" is that the relationships people have with Sasuke tend to be completely fucked. 



> He hasn't as it follows in line with other relationships in the story, you disagreed then agreed and so on and will probably continue this pattern until someone breaks you from this logic loop you stuck yourself in.



It follows in line with them being failures to do the previously mentioned.



> Um, Kishi can set his standard for the themes and values in his story.



I am shocked people like you don't even take the time to think on these things. 

Stephanie Meyer writes Twilight, a romance novel. She does not become the standard-setter in what makes a healthy romance in writing it. Because it goes against common notion of what constitutes as such, the critical reception is that her attempt to express it is completely fucked.

This is the same with Naruto. Kishi doesn't become the standard-bearer on what makes a positive relationship, he has to rely on people's actual sensibilities on what constitutes as such in order for the execution to be successful.



> He is the author. Neither have broken any trend in regards to the STORY itself, as the individual has said. So where is said individual at fault? Once again you're arguing to fit the morals of real life in something that doesn't even adhere to those standards. It's nonsensical.



Try to think critically for once.

Kishi himself stated a desire to express themes and values through his story. To do that you have to appeal to actual notions of those themes and values.

The morals in real life are entirely relevant to the matter as the success of their execution in the story rely on how closely they stick to the concepts as they exist. 



> But given how you continue to agree then disagree for the sake of arguing I'm not shocked.



No, you're just slow to grasp a basic point.


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 15, 2014)

*Sasusaku pairing or KISHI trolling?*

Well if you guys have read the latest chapter you might have seen sasuke grabbing sakura when she was feeling unconscious, well i didnt expect that to happen I hate sasusaku I don't think that guy deserve someone he even tried to kill her. People say narusaku should not happen because sakura has always treated naruto badly, the same thing goes for sasusaku sasuke has always treated sakura badly he never ever acknowledged her an I am not saying this because I am a narusaku fan I ship both narusaku and naruhina it doesn't matter to me that who ends up with naruto thats why my signature says NARUSAKUHINA. Second thing that comes in my mind is that if kishi is trolling us by showing different pairings one by one?  First he showed naruto and hinata holding hands making naruhina fans cheer a lot while in reality they were holding hands to transmit chakra then he showed sakura performing CPR on naruto that somehow looked like a kiss and narusaku fans were cheering and now he showed this sasusaku thing what do you guys think? should sasusaku happen?
PS. Don't approve this just because of Naruhina pairing give other reason


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

It's neither.

It's just you... taking it too seriously.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto, I'm actually starting to read your posts since you quoted me, and all I can say is "Wtf bro?"  Just in case you were going to answer my question, don't bother.  I'd rather not discuss anything with you...


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> It's neither.
> 
> It's just you... taking it too seriously.



I know right I am taking it seriously because I hate sasuke I just need your opinions about sasusakudo they deserve to be together?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2014)

i think the title of this chapter clearly makes this a SasuSaku chapter

"All you have...!"

to have Sakura being the only team 7 member present to get Sasuke there, and this title, well


----------



## Suit (Jul 15, 2014)

I was feeling the SS vibe in this chapter. But honestly, the most romantic follow-up this could possibly have is Sasuke not saying something that makes him sound like a total asshole. Admittedly, it'd still be a bit romantic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 15, 2014)

Just about every Paring has been Teased this arc.

Kishi is a Bastard.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He's not reinforcing any theme. He's attempting to express them but failing because he lets them get into the same pitfalls.


Really? He hasn't hammered the word bonds enough times in your head to feel he's reinforcing it? 



> This is idiocy I'm talking about. People have a standard on what constitutes as a good bond, what constitutes as proper cooperation. He has broken the notions of what constitutes as such with the developments he has allowed to occur between the members of Team 7. They do not properly express them, which was always my point. Obviously that escaped you.


But what you've said is my point. But let me help you as you still may not be getting it.

This. Is. Not. Real.

Hence why trying to applying such extreme relationships in real life probably makes you so confused and mad. 





> Wrong. Kishi broke the common notions of what constitutes a positive relationship with SasuSaku is what I stated, this does not exclude that Sasuke and Naruto too have done the same. The story's "trend" is its failure to adequately express what makes a positive relationship between Sasuke and his comrades, and the failure to execute the intended themes through them.
> 
> 
> The "trend" is that the relationships people have with Sasuke tend to be completely fucked.



Wow Kishi really hasn't hammered it into your head enough. The story's theme is not "What constitutes a good and positive relationship in regards to Kaiba Boy". It's bonds. One word. Just bonds.



> I am shocked people like you don't even take the time to think on these things.
> 
> Stephanie Meyer writes Twilight, a romance novel. She does not become the standard-setter in what makes a healthy romance in writing it. Because it goes against common notion of what constitutes as such, the critical reception is that her attempt to express it is completely fucked.
> 
> This is the same with Naruto. Kishi doesn't become the standard-bearer on what makes a positive relationship, he has to rely on people's actual sensibilities on what constitutes as such in order for the execution to be successful.



Um she never became the standard setter because she never was a standard setter. Neither is Kishi. They set standards within their own stories and their characters follow which is completely in their right being the authors. But something tells me this is going to completely fly though your head as it has before. Well, can't be helped.



> Try to think critically for once.
> 
> Kishi himself stated a desire to express themes and values through his story. To do that you have to appeal to actual notions of those themes and values.
> 
> The morals in real life are entirely relevant to the matter as the success of their execution in the story rely on how closely they stick to the concepts as they exist.



I would but lord knows these points of yours require thought in them first.

Soooo you know people that do all this magic stuff? Because if not then lord knows how to Kishi ever manage to sell one volume. 

Look in case you haven't noticed I'll let you in on a secret, come here, this is a fantasy manga things tend to be exaggerated a little. Relationships included.



> No, you're just slow to grasp a basic point.



Nah, I got your supposed points, they're just stupid, baseless, and half the time you've argued over them for me.


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 15, 2014)

Aw man I don't really like sasusaku they don't deserve each other sasuke tried to kill sakura he doesn't deserve anyone he should die in the end after his fight with naruto 
PS.traitor of the village, itachi was better

I will be happy if kishi ends naruto either with sakura or hinata leaving sasuke single or dying


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Really? He hasn't hammered the word bonds enough times in your head to feel he's reinforcing it?
> 
> But what you've said is my point. But let me help you as you still may not be getting it.
> 
> ...



I am aware of his intentions to emphasize a positive message of bonds, the matter I'm contending is the success in those intentions. 

The aspects being discussed are undeniably human, and in turn, anchored to how they exist and can be identified in reality. Emotions, the nature of relationships, and the nature of the developments therein are only identified based on how we are able to identify them as they exist. If you have to cry it's fiction in regard to this then the attempts by the writer have failed.

It is exactly why people associate SasuSaku with an abusive situation for example. This is not just myself stating this, numerous people have. I am telling you the fundamentals behind reaching these conclusions; something it's clear you haven't taken the time yourself to figure out.



> Um she never became the standard setter because she never was a standard setter. Neither is Kishi. They set standards within their own stories and their characters follow which is completely in their right being the authors. But something tells me this is going to completely fly though your head as it has before. Well, can't be helped.
> 
> I would but lord knows these points of yours require thought in them first.
> 
> Soooo you know people that do all this magic stuff? Because if not then lord knows how to Kishi ever manage to sell one volume.



Refer to previous response.



> Look in case you haven't noticed I'll let you in on a secret, come here, this is a fantasy manga things tend to be exaggerated a little. Relationships included.
> 
> Nah, I got your supposed points, they're just stupid, baseless, and half the time you've argued over them for me.



You did not get them at all. It's why you are comparing the fantasy elements of ninjutsu for example to those elements anchored in reality such as relationships, emotions, and personality traits. Matters that are undeniably human. 

You don't understand the basics of what determines success in emphasizing particular themes or values in a story, which is why you cried "IT'S FICTION!" but the matters of which relationships specifically relate to are anchored to concepts that can only be defined by reality.

If one wishes to convey themes and values in a story, they have to avoid pitfalls in development as to avoid it being a broken aesop. The pitfalls being any factors which would violate the common notions of such. Kishi's _intention_ is to portray a theme and value of bonds, and the endurance of. However, he failed to take note of the pitfalls.

There are not many cultures I know, Kishi's included, that would emphasize encouragement of a bond that has on more than one occasion been the source of mistreatment, and danger to one's life directly as a result of the other party's actions. Kishi attempts to however, which is what twists and breaks the values and themes he is trying to convey.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i think the title of this chapter clearly makes this a SasuSaku chapter
> 
> "All you have...!"
> 
> to have Sakura being the only team 7 member present to get Sasuke there, and this title, well



i think it meant "give it all you have" as sakura does give it all she has. 

still, i will just wait until sasuke trolls sakura again. sasuke has been one moody ass bitch in the past 24 hours (manga time), you know


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 15, 2014)

@Addy- I think you mean "...wait until _Kishi_ trolls Sakura again."

@doppelganger- "unnecessary flashbacks"?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> i think it meant "give it all you have" as sakura does give it all she has.
> 
> still, i will just wait until sasuke trolls sakura again. sasuke has been one moody ass bitch in the past 24 hours (manga time), you know


could be too 

still huge SasuSaku moment though , the SasuSaku tag on tumblr went insane 

we will discover where this is going next chapter, though Sasuke did look into Sakura's eyes that way, something tells me we are going to get pairing definitions soon


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> @Addy- I think you mean "...wait until _Kishi_ trolls Sakura again."
> 
> @doppelganger- "unnecessary flashbacks"?



yeah, pretty much this.

we saw sakura when she fodderized the juubi fodders. need i remind you how kishi treated her later on?.

next chapter should show us sasuke either not giving a shit about sakura or showing that he was wrong about her and others being useless which is a gamble. he gave 0 shits about kabuto reviving him and didn't learn to give others second chances as itachi did.

one said that for sasuke to learn now is bullshit which is true because he was in the same situation beforehand and didn't learn jackshit.



Jeαnne said:


> could be too
> 
> still huge SasuSaku moment though , the SasuSaku tag on tumblr went insane
> 
> we will discover where this is going next chapter, though Sasuke did look into Sakura's eyes that way, something tells me we are going to get pairing definitions soon



two words:

naruhina + that moment when naruto tells minato his GF is sakura chan.

kishi dont give a shit :ignoramus


----------



## doppelganger (Jul 15, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> @Addy- I think you mean "...wait until _Kishi_ trolls Sakura again."
> 
> @doppelganger- "unnecessary flashbacks"?



Only half of the chapter.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 15, 2014)

When I read the ending, I couldn't help screaming, "Notice me, Senpai!!!"

Yes, I know, Sasuke isn't her senpai, but damn you gotta admit it's funny



doppelganger said:


> Only half of the chapter.



IMO, it was needed.  It explained what happened last chapter, which was being debated by some people,, was it not?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

Fiona said:


> I usually try not to post in the KL but the sheer amount of damage control and imagination coming from the SS crowd is astonishing.



Stopped right here because you have no clue what damage control is.

Damage control is how a group who dislikes a pairing/character reacts when there is positive development for that pairing/character. OR vice versa. A character/pairing they love gets shit on and they make things up to pretend otherwise.

Damage control is exactly what you're doing, not what the SS crowd is doing.


Jeαnne said:


> could be too
> 
> still huge SasuSaku moment though , the SasuSaku tag on tumblr went insane
> 
> we will discover where this is going next chapter, *though Sasuke did look into Sakura's eyes that way*, something tells me we are going to get pairing definitions soon



Yea that was really unnecessary and kind of telling. 



Addy said:


> two words:
> 
> naruhina + that moment when naruto tells minato his GF is sakura chan.
> 
> kishi dont give a shit :ignoramus



That was very obviously a joke.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> two words:
> 
> naruhina + that moment when naruto tells minato his GF is sakura chan.
> 
> kishi dont give a shit :ignoramus


denial 

this was easily the most intense pairing moment we got since the NaruHina one when Neji died

and it was in the making for a long while(since Sakura started to question Sasuke, and Sasuke acted like an ass for no apparent reason), now we know it was a build up to have Sakura finally saving Sasuke by her own efforts and him actually showing what he really feels

nothing can justify that eye lock 

its coming 

NaruSaku started to loose ground when Kishi made Sakura kiss Naruto to save him, NS might have considered it a moment but it was actually burning an important card to be used when they actually decided to stay with each other , what should be romantic was made awkward

lets see how it will go


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That was very obviously a joke.



It really isn't, but,

if it was a joke, how would that not be an indication that he's still into Sakura? If he's teasing her about it, then that obviously means he still likes her. Clearly he's only interested in Sakura being his girlfriend, which is why that moment trolled NH.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea that was really unnecessary and kind of telling.


they say that if someone stares at your eyes for more than 6 seconds they either want to kill you or fuck you, we will see 



how the fuck celebrate a pairing moment is damage control? way to get it backwards , say that the fact that SS fans are celebrating is damage control IS damage control


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Stopped right here because you have no clue what damage control is.
> 
> Damage control is how a group who dislikes a pairing/character reacts when there is positive development for that pairing/character. OR vice versa. A character/pairing they love gets shit on and they make things up to pretend otherwise.
> 
> Damage control is exactly what you're doing, not what the SS crowd is doing.



It's the fact that acting like a decent human being is considered a "moment" among them and cause for celebration that only highlights what a fucked up pairing SasuSaku is. Something it's clear many have become privy to. Which supporters of have not reacted well at all to. Never have. 

They did and they do pretend that the pairing doesn't get shat upon. They pretend that the things Sasuke did are not something worth considering, at least the negative things; when they clearly are. They cling to the rare moments in the face of acts Sasuke has done whose negativity far outweigh the former. Then accuse people of being jealous of the pairing rather than confront what people are actually stating, all of which is damage control.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not suprised since years ago up until this point,I tell everyone.

Sakura is based around Sasuke character it will happen. ( cuz who else, Karin only wants the D )
Hinata is based around Naruto character and it will happen. ( who the fuck are we kidding kishi will not crush hinata's dreams )

Going against this logic would only hurt yourself.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2014)

do people think that Kishi will make SasuSaku invalid because of "all the bad things Sasuke did", with Sakura moving on and suddenly realizing that she loves Naruto when even right now she is giving everything to save Sasuke?

well from experience, this is Japan, and this is Kishi's manga. Unless we get a plotwist, the girls are supposed to fall in endless childhood love, and the guys are supposed to make the decisions.

And then there is Hinata, wtf will he do with Hinata? Will she also suddenly change her mind, or will she have to deal with her childhood love for Naruto forever?

Why would anyone expect to have the girls changing when they are the ones falling in endless love and never letting go?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> do people think that Kishi will make SasuSaku invalid because of "all the bad things Sasuke did", with Sakura moving on and suddenly realizing that she loves Naruto when even right now she is giving everything to save Sasuke?
> 
> well from experience, this is Japan, and this is Kishi's manga. Unless we get a plotwist, the girls are supposed to fall in endless childhood love, and the guys are supposed to make the decisions.



I think asking that question is missing the point. Whether or not it is invalid doesn't change the reasons behind people's disgust of it. Why such a limited dichotomous thinking? She doesn't have to love Naruto at all to get over Sasuke. Her relation to Naruto is independent of the issues between the dynamic she has with Sasuke. 

If we are going to talk of experience, there are just as many examples contradicting that as there are supporting it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> It really isn't, but,
> 
> if it was a joke, how would that not be an indication that he's still into Sakura? If he's teasing her about it, then that obviously means he still likes her. Clearly he's only interested in Sakura being his girlfriend, which is why that moment trolled NH.



I really don't understand this logic. You think Naruto laughing and telling his father that Sakura is his girlfriend (to have her react negatively) is proof that he likes her, but you're going to ignore the facts that he held Hinata's hand for no practical reason and he completely panicked when she _thought_ of him when MT started? Naruto loves Hinata. Him being a joker and a womanizer doesn't change that.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well from experience, this is Japan, and this is Kishi's manga. Unless we get a plotwist, the girls are supposed to fall in endless childhood love, and the guys are supposed to make the decisions.



Going by that logic then, since Naruto is the main character and is a guy in a shonen manga, he should get what he wants (Sakura) and NS should happen.  Also Sasuke is asexual and wants no vagina whatsoever.

IOW, not much of an argument.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 15, 2014)

Quick question.

If your closest crush tried to kill you in real life, would you still have any romantic feelings for that person and would you still try to get that person to be with you? Only asking, for science of course.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 15, 2014)

sakura try her best to make this mission Succeed = she try her best because of sasuke kun  is that mean  obito try his best even willing to die because of him 

sakura try to save her teammate (sasuke)= sakura in love with sasuke kun ss moment 
 sakura try to save her teammate (naruto)= it is her job .

hinata crazy about naruto , and sakura still care about her old teammate = ss and nh canon.

naruto feeling ... oh sorry i forget he just a big joke in this manga i should not take him Seriously 

shojo manga rules because girls feeling more important than joke hero


----------



## Hitt (Jul 15, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Quick question.
> 
> If your closest crush tried to kill you in real life, would you still have any romantic feelings for that person and would you still try to get that person to be with you? Only asking, for science of course.



The only answer you'll get is "It's Fiction!".  As in a copout answer and it doesn't matter what he did in the past in this world forgiveness is easy.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I really don't understand this logic. You think Naruto laughing and telling his father that Sakura is his girlfriend (to have her react negatively) is proof that he likes her, but you're going to ignore the facts that he held Hinata's hand for no practical reason and he completely panicked when she _thought_ of him when MT started? Naruto loves Hinata. Him being a joker and a womanizer doesn't change that.


You completely ignore the context of the handhold, which was all camaraderie. Naruto was about to kneel over and submit to Obito before Hinata gave him her pep talk, and Naruto holds her hand as appreciation and chakra transfer. There wasn't even a hint of romance in his thoughts, and is only thankful to everything that lifted him from his despair. 

And I thought it was obvious that he was reacting to everyone by now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> And then there is Hinata, wtf will he do with Hinata? Will she also suddenly change her mind, or will she have to deal with her childhood love for Naruto forever?
> 
> Why would anyone expect to have the girls changing when they are the ones falling in endless love and never letting go?



And what of Karin and Ino with their endless love for Sasuke?   Or Lee's love of Sakura?  



Jeαnne said:


> do people think that Kishi will make SasuSaku invalid because of "all the bad things Sasuke did", with Sakura moving on and suddenly realizing that she loves Naruto when even right now she is giving everything to save Sasuke?
> 
> well from experience, this is Japan, and this is Kishi's manga. Unless we get a plotwist, the girls are supposed to fall in endless childhood love, and the guys are supposed to make the decisions.



Well gee, if someone you loved left you behind and then years later tried to kill you multiple times, you honestly think you would get back together with that person?   And on top all of that, you forgive them at a drop of a hat because they stopped you from falling or they gave you eye contact?  

But hey, lets just ignore Naruto, he's not important.  He's just the title character and has many times revealed he liked Sakura.  (Even after Hinata confessed to Naruto.)  


So hey, if next chapter Sakura does reveal she still loves Sasuke and he requits, then congrats.   But until that happens, I wouldn't be partying like its 1999 just because they are touching.  Because Kishi is good at trolling lately.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> You completely ignore the context of the handhold, which was all camaraderie. Naruto was about to kneel over and submit to Obito before Hinata gave him her pep talk, and Naruto holds her hand as appreciation and chakra transfer. There wasn't even a hint of romance in his thoughts, and is only thankful to everything that lifted him from his despair.
> 
> And I thought it was obvious that he was reacting to everyone by now.



 

You need to learn how to read... and also find out what holding hands means in Japan.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 15, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Quick question.
> 
> If your closest crush tried to kill you in real life, would you still have any romantic feelings for that person and would you still try to get that person to be with you? Only asking, for science of course.



for me, probably not. 
but crushes do leave a bit of imprint in your heart even after you realize you can't be with that person. 
also, sakura's been in team 7 with sasuke for a while until he decided to move on. 
not only that, sakura had a huge crush on sasuke since childhood, so psychologically speaking, the girl's already damaged.

remember that sakura's only seen sasuke's good side -plus her fantasies about sasuke fueled her infatuation/obsession- until his sudden turn to the dark side.  

sakura will probably never stop loving sasuke because he was her first unrequited love, and he left strong impressions in her heart. but in order to grow up, she'll have to move on from him, and hopefully kishi will follow the theme he set up for his manga. 

it's all in sakura's mind.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

I like all the guys in here trying to rationally explain why Sakura shouldn't and/or doesn't love Sasuke anymore as if love is actually a rational thing.

Cry all you want about how it's all in her mind (isn't all love?) or that she "shouldn't" love him. Doesn't change the fact that she does.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I like all the guys in here trying to rationally explain why Sakura shouldn't and/or doesn't love Sasuke anymore as if love is actually a rational thing.
> 
> Cry all you want about how it's all in her mind (isn't all love?) or that she "shouldn't" love him. Doesn't change the fact that she does.



A healthy love is for the most part. Only puerile notions of romance would imply otherwise. A person isn't gonna stick with one that has mistreated them and even tried to kill them on a repeated basis, nor would anyone else encourage such a thing. Such circumstances are not at all considered healthy or ideal. 

Wow. You are losing it here. No one disputed that she does, but it is fucked up.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I like all the guys in here trying to rationally explain why Sakura shouldn't and/or doesn't love Sasuke anymore as if love is actually a rational thing.
> 
> Cry all you want about how it's all in her mind (isn't all love?) or that she "shouldn't" love him. Doesn't change the fact that she does.



so... what, exactly?
did i say that it's going to change any facts? 
it's quite obvious that sakura does love sasuke, but her feelings have shifted quite a bit since she was 12 years old. 

love is rational. infatuation, obsessions, lust, and limerence are not.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 15, 2014)

odango said:


> for me, probably not.
> but crushes do leave a bit of imprint in your heart even after you realize you can't be with that person.
> also, sakura's been in team 7 with sasuke for a while until he decided to move on.
> not only that, sakura had a huge crush on sasuke since childhood, so psychologically speaking, the girl's already damaged.
> ...



I don't know hardly any good sides of Sasuke which Sakura has seen which relates to their relationship, he has never cared for their friendship let alone a romantic relationship which Sakura wants the most. He has ignored her for the most part whilst she has carried on trying to get his attention. She's also seen the worst side of him when he tried to kill her, not once, but twice. 

I think that should definitely change someone's opinion on a person, what more hints can someone need? Sasuke gets away with pretty much everything by just saying "Sorry", great example is Karin who is the worst character in the series by far. Just seems like a fucked up relationship when in the past someone tried to kill you without any hesitance, and yet Sakura still couldn't get over it when she got the first hint of nearly getting a Chidori to the face.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 15, 2014)

Remember when Hinata said she loves Naruto?

And how quickly that became irrelevant? 

SasuSaku fans are going through the same delusion.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A healthy love is for the most part. Only puerile notions of romance would imply otherwise. A person isn't gonna stick with one that has mistreated them and even tried to kill them on a repeated basis, nor would anyone else encourage such a thing. Such circumstances are not at all considered healthy or ideal.
> 
> Wow. You are losing it here. No one disputed that she does, but it is fucked up.



Losing it because I acknowledge the fact that plenty of people pretend that she loves Naruto and just "doesn't know it yet"? Don't act like you haven't seen that claim. You engage in ship drama far, far more than I do. I doubt you go 12 hours without seeing that shit. 



odango said:


> so... what, exactly?
> did i say that it's going to change any facts?
> it's quite obvious that sakura does love sasuke, but her feelings have shifted quite a bit since she was 12 years old.
> 
> *love is rational.* infatuation, obsessions, lust, and limerence are not.



You live in a weird world.

Anyway yea, her feelings have shifted from a childish infatuation to true love.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 15, 2014)

It's the same with Naruto and Sasuke's friendship too, really.  The last "friendship moment" between them was in 2005.  And before that, the last moment was in 2001.  In between?  A lot of attempted murders.

They are nonetheless great friends, apparently.


----------



## Chaelius (Jul 15, 2014)

I  disagree that Sakura only saw Sasuke's good side, either intentionally or by chance Naruto was always the one that saw Sasuke's good side while Sakura saw the bad one, she was away or out cold when Sasuke sacrificed himself for Naruto and called T7 his precious people, Naruto on the other hand was away or out cold when Orochimaru was taunting him and Sasuke showed his bad side in the FoD, that's the reason Sakura was the only one to figure out Sasuke would leave while everyone else was going "Nah, it'll be fine," she had seen and recognised that side of him.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> You need to learn how to read... and also find out what holding hands means in Japan.



No I don't.  I'm simply viewing the moment as it would logically be. Also, the notions of handholding in Japan never really applied in this manga, and even if they are supposed to, the context of the handhold is camaradie and for that reason is unlikely that it should be taken as a form of romantic reciprocation.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Losing it because I acknowledge the fact that plenty of people pretend that she loves Naruto and just "doesn't know it yet"? Don't act like you haven't seen that claim. You engage in ship drama far, far more than I do. I doubt you go 12 hours without seeing that shit.



I have, there are also people who still believe her confession was genuine. There are people who think Naruto loves Hinata and just doesn't know it yet. Such thinking is commonplace. However, most people here haven't talked of shifting feelings to another target. Just stating why SasuSaku is messed up, and the wish that Sakura get over an unhealthy infatuation period; that does not, nor does it have to mean anything regarding Naruto. It would mean far less if it did, because she's still defined by infatuation toward another, and it gives the strong impression of settling; as the pairing in general gives off.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> You completely ignore the context of the handhold, which was all camaraderie.



I was going to give a serious response but one sentence in and...really bro, really? 


This kind of shit is why majority of fandom hates NS.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 15, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> I don't know hardly any good sides of Sasuke which Sakura has seen which relates to their relationship, he has never cared for their friendship let alone a romantic relationship which Sakura wants the most. He has ignored her for the most part whilst she has carried on trying to get his attention. She's also seen the worst side of him when he tried to kill her, not once, but twice.
> 
> I think that should definitely change someone's opinion on a person, what more hints can someone need? Sasuke gets away with pretty much everything by just saying "Sorry", great example is Karin who is the worst character in the series by far. Just seems like a fucked up relationship when in the past someone tried to kill you without any hesitance, and yet Sakura still couldn't get over it when she got the first hint of nearly getting a Chidori to the face.



the good sides, or in translation, the "perfect boy" that sakura saw within sasuke in her childhood. 
the top class ace, strong, silent, mysterious, cool. 
she was sasuke's fangirl number 1273774. 

sasuke was sakura's dream. 
she was totally annihilated and crushed to pieces when she saw what he had turned into.
i don't think sakura cares about herself anymore. she's willing to throw everything she's got for naruto now. sakura's a lot more selfless than before, but i'm afraid that she threw away her identity in the process. 



Luiz said:


> Remember when Hinata said she loves Naruto?
> 
> And how quickly that became irrelevant? : LOS: LOS
> 
> SasuSaku fans are going through the same delusion.



i remember when naruto and hinata held hands and saw how that became quickly irrelevant. 
and that's was like few months back. 
sasuke catching sakura doesn't really mean anything other than fueling more shojo fanfic fantasy. 



PikaCheeka said:


> *You live in a weird world.*
> 
> Anyway yea, *her feelings have shifted from a childish infatuation to true love*.



no, my dear, you do


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 15, 2014)

> I like all the guys in here trying to rationally explain why Sakura shouldn't and/or doesn't love Sasuke anymore



When person A ignores person B on his best day, and is hostile on any other, it's not a good look for person B. Jumping on a bread crumb like this not only speaks volumes about the desperation, it exposes an obvious double standard when you're considerably harsher or dismissive towards things that are minor in comparison.


----------



## Saturnine (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh come on... Sasuke is so fucking aromantic that I feel uneasy even imagining him lovingly embracing a girl. Kinda like with Vegeta, yet all those fucking 13-year-old female fanfic writers seem to insist on portraying them as jerks with hearts of gold who have their sweet side, but are only hiding it.

Yeah, sure


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 15, 2014)

odango said:


> the good sides, or in translation, the "perfect boy" that sakura saw within sasuke in her childhood.
> the top class ace, strong, silent, mysterious, cool.
> she was sasuke's fangirl number 1273774.
> 
> ...



This is why it would be a messed up relationship. She doesn't care for herself and doesn't have any self respect so she will tolerate anything that Sasuke will do, even if it leads to abuse in their relationship, which I wouldn't count out. Common sense would dictate moving forward and not giving a crap about Sasuke after all these years, but...there is a lack of it with Sakura.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Oh come on... Sasuke is so fucking aromantic that I feel uneasy even imagining him lovingly embracing a girl. Kinda like with Vegeta, yet all those fucking 13-year-old female fanfic writers seem to insist on portraying them as jerks with hearts of gold who have their sweet side, but are only hiding it.
> 
> Yeah, sure



Vegeta -the rival- ended up with Bulma-main girl-, now that you mention it.

butthat'snoneofmybussiness.jpg


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I was going to give a serious response but one sentence in and...really bro, really?
> 
> 
> This kind of shit is why majority of fandom hates NS.


Is it really that hard to see it that way? 

Maybe this link will help you out:


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 15, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> This is why it would be a messed up relationship. She doesn't care for herself and doesn't have any self respect so she will tolerate anything that Sasuke will do, even if it leads to abuse in their relationship, which I wouldn't count out. Common sense would dictate moving forward and not giving a crap about Sasuke after all these years, but...there is a lack of it with Sakura.



tbh after thinking it through, i'm not even sure if sakura ever had a sense of identity to begin with. after all, her part 1 life basically revolved around sasuke. oh sure, there were times when she fought ino and won, and tried to protect her teammates, cut off her hair, yada yada yada... but the root basis always goes back to sasuke. 
she was always buried beneath her overpowered teammates and her sensei. srs, this makes sakura more messed up than what we think we see in the manga.

although, there is this one problem with your "toleration" viewpoint. sakura never tolerated sasuke. when he acted like a coward in part 1, she yelled at him for being one. when he was being a douchebag in part 2, she tried to punch him. when he became the labeled ultra-evil in the kage summit arc, she tried to kill him. she failed at that time, but it still shows that although sakura loves sasuke, she won't tolerate his evil behavior. 

which would lead to my problem with saying that sakura probably doesn't have a sense of identity now. she does, but not in independent state. she identifies herself strongly with the good. from that, we could see how stubborn and honest sakura really is deep down.

tl;dr. sakura doesn't have an independent identity. she latches herself onto what she likes to be identified with.


----------



## Chaelius (Jul 15, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Oh come on... Sasuke is so fucking aromantic that I feel uneasy even imagining him lovingly embracing a girl. Kinda like with Vegeta, yet all those fucking 13-year-old female fanfic writers seem to insist on portraying them as jerks with hearts of gold who have their sweet side, but are only hiding it.
> 
> Yeah, sure



Is this sarcasm? Because Vegeta did end up as what you just described.  



odango said:


> the good sides, or in translation, the "perfect boy" that sakura saw within sasuke in her childhood.
> the top class ace, strong, silent, mysterious, cool.
> she was sasuke's fangirl number 1273774.



I'll quote myself here:



Chaelius said:


> I  disagree that Sakura only saw Sasuke's good side, either intentionally or by chance Naruto was always the one that saw Sasuke's good side while Sakura saw the bad one, she was away or out cold when Sasuke sacrificed himself for Naruto and called T7 his precious people, Naruto on the other hand was away or out cold when Orochimaru was taunting him and Sasuke showed his bad side in the FoD, that's the reason Sakura was the only one to figure out Sasuke would leave while everyone else was going "Nah, it'll be fine," she had seen and recognised that side of him.




Sakura was the one that saw Sasuke at his worst while Naruto didn't, Naruto was the one that saw Sasuke at his best while Sakura didn't, the "perfect boy" image doesn't really apply after they had spent time as T7, she saw his flaws which is why she was at the gates when Sasuke left.


----------



## Milliardo (Jul 15, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> This is why it would be a messed up relationship. She doesn't care for herself and doesn't have any self respect so she will tolerate anything that Sasuke will do, *even if it leads to abuse in their relationship, which I wouldn't count out.* Common sense would dictate moving forward and not giving a crap about Sasuke after all these years, but...there is a lack of it with Sakura.



this assumes he would always treat her like shit which is foolish to believe once he changes.

its the equivalent of thinking obito will turn on them currently.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 15, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Sakura was the one that saw Sasuke at his worst while Naruto didn't, Naruto was the one that saw Sasuke at his best while Sakura didn't, the "perfect boy" image doesn't really apply after they had spent time as T7, she saw his flaws which is why she was at the gates when Sasuke left.



good point, although what i was trying to say was that the "perfect boy" image thing via pre-manga days was implanted into her brain, so it might've been harder for her to get over it. 
she still did see his strong and cool side during wave arc and beyond at times.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> this assumes he would always treat her like shit which is foolish to believe once he changes.
> 
> its the equivalent of thinking obito will turn on them currently.



But that is not addressing what he has stated. The fact is that he has treated her like shit, and he's already tried to do one of the worst things you can do to another and that is take their life, and on a repeated basis at that.

No healthy pairing should have to argue "Well he wouldn't kill her THEN". It should not have happened at all. It's an enormous dealbreaker to many people, because that is one case of a majorly unacceptable flaw on top of ones that were already bad enough.

RE: The worst of Sasuke. I'm pretty sure Naruto saw the worst of Sasuke when the guy was beating the shit out of him and had attempted to before. The only thing Sakura witnessed was his acquisition of the Cursed Seal and first transformation. Naruto has seen  the first, the second, and all the pent up rage Sasuke had at the time. Which Sasuke attempted to take out on him at one time.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 15, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Sakura was the one that saw Sasuke at his worst while Naruto didn't, Naruto was the one that saw Sasuke at his best while Sakura didn't, the "perfect boy" image doesn't really apply after they had spent time as T7, she saw his flaws which is why she was at the gates when Sasuke left.



Indeed. Sakura sees him for who he truly is. Always did.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 15, 2014)

*Sasuke & Sakura moment*

Obito has been able to see the future with his own eyes

Everyone says and still says sasuke doesn't care about Sakura....

If that was the case why didn't Sasuke just let her drop to the ground? Why hold her the way he did and give her eye contact? 

Don't get me wrong.... Sasuke is a f'ing dick.... and there's no getting around that..... but he does have some love for sakura... its just hidden underneath all his darkness. The awesome thing about Sasuke is that he is not "pure" like Naruto. He has that dark side to him but he's not the same Sasuke from the kage summit.  

Earlier Sakura commented saying he still doesn't care but I think sakura was being a bit unfair.  When sakura attacked two eyed madara, sasuke rushed in right after her


Also : Obito has been able to see the future with his own eyes
Obito has been able to see the future with his own eyes

If sasuke cares nothing about sakura why is it that he attacked to protect sakura, the same moment that naruto did... like naruto said, it was like the bridge where he reacted without even thinking. 

Sasuke had made some mistakes & at the time when he tried to kill sakura we all know he was tripping out because of the sharing an... After sasuke found out the truth about Itachi he literally went crazy and was completely out of character. Remember prior to that he use to constantly warn Taka NOT TO KILL.  

Sasuke owes sakura an apology and I think that when the war is over and he is not tasked with trying to save the world... sakura will get that apology.  Just like sasuke apologized to Karin.  

conclusion: sasuke is a dick... yes.  He is goal oriented and he knows how to put his priorities first (which means saving the world vs saving one friend) but sasuke deep down does care about his old team 7... don't tell me that he doesn't. 

I know this will turn into a shit storm.  But guys..  please be respectful.  This is my opinion and surely everyone is entitled to that.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 15, 2014)

Also, what about the scene when Killerbee was about to kill Sasuke? Who did sasuke think of? 

In fact, his bonds with his old friends is what allowed him to awaken the black flames to save himself from killerbee. 

The problem is sasuke is the kind of guy that doesn't want to acknowledge that kind of shit.  He is the reincarnation of the brother who believed that power was the key to world peace.  In the end... I know Naruto will awaken sasuke from his slumber and we will get back the old sasuke... the one who protected his friends... like at the bridge.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

This thread is going to turn into a shit storm because people want to push the moment as some serious pairing implication, when really all does is hint at Sasuke's redemption.


----------



## Norngpinky (Jul 15, 2014)

odango said:


> good point, although what i was trying to say was that the "perfect boy" image thing via pre-manga days was implanted into her brain, so it might've been harder for her to get over it.
> she still did see his strong and cool side during wave arc and beyond at times.



Well if you like someone, you probably would think they are cool and strong to an extent. Though especially in part 2, Kishi didn't give Sakura the "perfect boy" image that some people somehow think she has of Sasuke. In the beginning of the manga, yes, but not the later part of part 1 and onwards.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 15, 2014)

odango said:


> tbh after thinking it through, i'm not even sure if sakura ever had a sense of identity to begin with. after all, her part 1 life basically revolved around sasuke. oh sure, there were times when she fought ino and won, and tried to protect her teammates, cut off her hair, yada yada yada... but the root basis always goes back to sasuke.
> she was always buried beneath her overpowered teammates and her sensei. srs, this makes sakura more messed up than what we think we see in the manga.
> 
> although, there is this one problem with your "toleration" viewpoint. sakura never tolerated sasuke. when he acted like a coward in part 1, she yelled at him for being one. when he was being a douchebag in part 2, she tried to punch him. when he became the labeled ultra-evil in the kage summit arc, she tried to kill him. she failed at that time, but it still shows that although sakura loves sasuke, she won't tolerate his evil behavior.
> ...



The toleration comes after she lost her self respect, she tried to kill him and failed badly at that, which led her to her own life being threatened twice. I don't see how someone can tolerate someone like that...you would have to be very damaged to do that and if that said person continues the relationship or and keeps wanting it like Sakura does now, she's only going to be more disappointed and she will get even more damaged when Sasuke keeps treating her like shit. 

I mean, the guy already treated her like shit a few chapters ago when they were in the real world. That type of attitude doesn't bode well for a "love" relationship in Sakura's case and I seriously don't see her as the type who would stand up for herself once she's trapped in this relationship.


----------



## Chaelius (Jul 15, 2014)

If Sakura had always seen Sasuke for who he truly is she wouldn't have badmouthed a guy for being an orphan in front of a boy who had his family massacred before his eyes. 

T7 were, in general, pretty ignorant about each other at first, it isn't until later they start to acknowledge and learn about each other as they go through shared pains and challenges.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 15, 2014)

Norngpinky said:


> Well if you like someone, you probably would think they are cool and strong to an extent. Though especially in part 2, Kishi didn't give Sakura the "perfect boy" image that some people somehow think she has of Sasuke. In the beginning of the manga, yes, but not the later part of part 1 and onwards.



never said that she did see him like that in part 2. 
the pivotal turning point in sakura's feelings for sasuke began around middle part of part 1 to around her confession for sasuke. she ended up caring a lot about him.
anyway sakura's too complicated, and at the same time, she's not.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> Indeed. Sakura sees him for who he truly is. Always did.



pffft. 



Norngpinky said:


> Well if you like someone, you probably would think they are cool and strong to an extent. Though especially in part 2, Kishi didn't give Sakura the "perfect boy" image that some people somehow think she has of Sasuke. In the beginning of the manga, yes, but not the later part of part 1 and onwards.



But a lot of her conflict was that real Sasuke clashed with the Sasuke she had in her head. The Sasuke she wanted him to be. I mean, her only flashback is him saying "yo" to her as a squealing, little fangirl. That's pretty much the basis of her infatuation. It is not unheard for an individual in her situation to cling to the most idealized form of their infatuation, even after being confronted with the ugly reality. Naruto does the same thing, after all. Another highlight of why people look upon them as unhealthy.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> This thread is going to turn into a shit storm because people want to push the moment as some serious pairing implication, when really all does is hint at Sasuke's redemption.



Sasuke has already been redeemed.  What are you talking about? 

Kishimoto already conveniently wrote off sasuke's craziness as a sickness of the sharing an. At that point... Kishimoto wrote off every bad deed sasuke ever did after finding out the truth about itachi because that is when he started acting crazy.  

Sasuke is also currently protecting the world so that should neutralize whatever evil he has done.. which when you think about it isn't much.  The most sasuke has ever done is kill a few samurai.  

If you want to call this evil you may as well call all shin obi evil because all shin obi kill for their own reasons.  Whether it may be killing based on orders from their village or killing for one's own personal revenge. Killing is killing.  People need to stop acting like sasuke is the only shin obi that has done a little evil. All of the kages at the summit admit to their evil doings. 

People always forget that these are Ninja... and as long as you are a ninja.. you are a killer. Period, point blank.  The only people who can cry innocent are those that aren't shin obi.  Because all shin obi are required to kill if that is their mission.


----------



## Milliardo (Jul 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But that is not addressing what he has stated. The fact is that he has treated her like shit, and he's already tried to do one of the worst things you can do to another and that is take their life, and on a repeated basis at that.
> 
> No healthy pairing should have to argue "Well he wouldn't kill her THEN". It should not have happened at all. It's an enormous dealbreaker to many people, because that is one case of a majorly unacceptable flaw on top of ones that were already bad enough.


the bold is what i was addressing obviously.

anyways thats because kishimoto tried to have his cake and eat it too as some say. he wanted sasuke to look dark and confused but he crossed the line. he took sasuke too far but always planned on redeeming him so it looks fucked up. it seems to me there is no line for kishi in this manga though. to piggyback on obito just look at the fucked up things he did yet hes easily forgiven by naruto. time and time again kishi shows that no matter what you do you can be forgiven by people and even the people you hurt on extreme levels like trying to kill them or killing their loved ones.


i never said i agree with how kishimoto writes his relationships i just know know its fiction. i'm for sasukexsakura too but i don't like how hes had sasuke treat her at all. were it real life i damn sure wouldn't be for it. i know it isn't real its just that i would like to see sakura get her wish and for sasuke to get his act together. for me its the same as liking a villain doing fucked up things. thats my excuse personally so whatever.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 15, 2014)

and yes I want to push the moment... because it was a moment. 

Sasuke is holding sakura, and he doesn't have to... as I said, he could have let her drop to the ground. Unless you can prove that he needed to be holding her in order to escape.  

Also kishi went out of the way to draw a panel of them staring into each other's eyes. Im not saying sasuke is madly in love with sakura but I do believe that deep down, he cares. 

and for someone as assholish as sasuke to go out of his way to "hold" sakura... says a lot.  Sasuke is not the type to show emotion.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 15, 2014)

Im pretty sure saving the world >>>>>>>>>>>>>> killing a dozen samurai.  

As cold as this may sound.

When you think about it throughout the storyline when sasuke has killed... most of the time he is killing bad guys.  Don't you see how kishi did this on purpose? 

Killed Deidera, who was an enemy of naruto & the leaf
It was believed he killed Oorochimaru who was a traitor to the leaf.
It was believed he killed Itachi who is believed to be a traitor to the leaf. 

The only time sasuke ever killed people was in the summit and again... he had "sharing an sickness". 

Also, prior to sasuke founding out the truth about Itachi... he use to caution Taka specifically not to kill. 

I just don't get how people go on and on and on about sasuke being so evil when most of the storyline he wasn't "evil".  He was just a rogue with his own personal goals and most of the time his actions benefited the leaf anyway. 

BTW those samurai weren't innocent.  They are soldiers and as such they are prepared to die.  People need to stop acting like sasuke went into a random house and killed innocent women and children.  Those samurai were warned... not to fuck with him....

but they didn't listen so I don't see where all the pity comes from.

I have the feeling we're about to get an apology from sasuke, to sakura.  I really would like to see some Sasuke-Sakura development... even if it is only just a sincere apology.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 15, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> If Sakura had always seen Sasuke for who he truly is she wouldn't have badmouthed a guy for being an orphan in front of a boy who had his family massacred before his eyes.



That wasn't her brightest moment..  But in a way she always did. (starting when Team 7 was formed)


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2014)

I would like to think of it as a Team Seven moment. I would also like ot think everything is still in the air. You We just don't ever know until it happens. But yeah in general at least he shows some damn concern as a Team mate. That's good.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 15, 2014)

That panel almost made me a fan of SasuSaku but I don't get into that pairing shit. 

That scene is cute as fuck though.


----------



## conradoserpa (Jul 15, 2014)

Great moment, great panel. They should stay together.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 15, 2014)

Well... I don't think sasuke is going to actually make babies with sakura because it don't think it will get that deep but yea man... i loved this panel. Was the best panel of the whole manga to me.  

I mean cmon... sasuke already looks sorry.  The girl that he said was worthless just saved his life & in turn helped him be able to save the world.  He owes that damn girl an apology.


----------



## Norngpinky (Jul 15, 2014)

What movie is this from? It looks hilarious. 


And meh, Naruto had already stated in an earlier chapter implying that Sasuke does in fact care.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 15, 2014)

Norngpinky said:


> What movie is this from? It looks hilarious.
> 
> 
> And meh, Naruto had already stated in an earlier chapter implying that Sasuke does in fact care.



Yep, I keep trying to say this.  Sasuke is just a hard ass who tries to act like he has no emotion but we all know that is not the case.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2014)

No, Sasuke has no reason to appologize to Sakura after everything that happened to him.  If anything, just a "thank you" which he just did.



Norngpinky said:


> What movie is this from? It looks hilarious.


​
It is hilarious.  Especially the ending confrontation.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 15, 2014)

You know this will create some a shit storm with pairing fanboys/girls reading too much into things yet create this thread.

Either way Sasuke still doesn't give a shit about her. Naruto and Itachi are the people he would prioritize over anyone besides himself.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 15, 2014)

Lelouch71 said:


> You know this will create some a shit storm with pairing fanboys/girls reading too much into things yet create this thread.
> 
> Either way Sasuke still doesn't give a shit about her. Naruto and Itachi are the people he would prioritize over anyone besides himself.



Lmao, yeah right. He held her and gazed straight into her eyes. SasuNaru tards would have killed for this shit.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not even going to bother reading this entire thread. But I will say that Kishi is good at trolling the pairing fans. He gave both NS and SS a moment of sort at the same time. Talk about breaking a new record.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 15, 2014)

Typical reading to far into a scene.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 15, 2014)

Lelouch71 said:


> You know this will create some a shit storm with pairing fanboys/girls reading too much into things yet create this thread.
> 
> Either way Sasuke still doesn't give a shit about her. Naruto and Itachi are the people he would prioritize over anyone besides himself.



You say sasuke doesn't care, yet I see sasuke unnecessarily holding sakura

If fanboys and fangirls choose to read into this too much thats their business. This thread is not about sasuke and sakura literally marrying and being together.  It was just a scene where sasuke is showing her some love and that is in the form of holding her.  

So what if sasuke prioritizes itachi and naruto over sakura? 

Itachi is his big brother & Naruto is his brother also because they are reincarnations of two brothers.  Obviously if I had the choice of saving my brother vs saving a friend... I would choose my brother.  I think most people can agree on this.  Bad point. 

I guess we will have to disagree. I still believe sasuke does care for sakura even if it is to a lesser extent than the way he cares about his two "brothers".


----------



## Norngpinky (Jul 15, 2014)

What are the "obvious" pairings? Sorry, I just feel like anyone could tag their pairings as "obvious" ;P


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 15, 2014)

How does him prioritizing itachi and naruto void the idea that he cares for sakura?  You're arguing about apples and Im arguing about oranges... so kind of pointless if you ask me.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 15, 2014)

IDontHateYou said:


> How does him prioritizing itachi and naruto void the idea that he cares for sakura?  You're arguing about apples and Im arguing about oranges... so kind of pointless if you ask me.


Simple

I might help a stranger if they are in trouble. It doesn't necessarily mean I care about them beyond being another human being. Naruto and Itachi are the only people Sasuke would die for. If it came down to saving himself or Sakura he would choose himself. Now Sasuke will probably start caring about Sakura as a comrade. But based on the writing I don't buy it.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2014)

Famfrit said:


> [sp=you said a lot]Funny how you not only didn't answer my question, but clearly misread what I wrote.
> 
> When I said I saw a story of enduring and redemption, I wasn't talking about SS, I was talking about the manga as a whole, like you were when you accused SS of breaking its themes and lessons. But what you said here doesn't break the motifs, on the contrary, it seems to follow them. Now here's the issue I have with many of my fellow ASS (and the reason why I didn't join the fanclub in this forum): how healthily is SS sticking to such motifs generates slippery slopes, and both SS and ASS love to slide them to the bitter end.
> 
> ...



This is so well written it convinced me to leave ASS and just not join a psycho ship group to begin with and just enjoy the characters as they are!   I've been treated horribly on tumblr by the SS gang that I joined ASS.  Now that SS is having a moment, I don't even care if it happens or not.  I just want Sasuke to be happy.

I only worry about Ino and Karin now if SS becomes cannon or is sealed with a kiss.



odango said:


> i remember when naruto and hinata held hands and saw how that became quickly irrelevant.
> and that's was like few months back.



That was two years ago


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 15, 2014)

Lelouch71 said:


> Simple
> 
> I might help a stranger if they are in trouble. It doesn't necessarily mean I care about them beyond being another human being. Naruto and Itachi are the only people Sasuke would die for. If it came down to saving himself or Sakura he would choose himself. Now Sasuke will probably start caring about Sakura as a comrade. But based on the writing I don't buy it.



But sakura isn't a stranger to sasuke... so I think thats a bad example.  In fact, if that wasn't sakura I'm almost certain that sasuke wouldn't be holding anybody. 

How does saving myself over somebody else mean I don't love the person?  Its possible to love a person but not be willing to give up your life for that person.  

Of course this turns into something else because now we have to define, "love"... and I'm sure you know the topic of defining love will be very relative because there are many different opinions on what love actually is. 

You say sasuke "may" begin to start caring about her as a comrade but I think you miss the point of my whole thread.  What my thread is trying to say is, "Sasuke already cares about sakura as a comrade. Thats why he's shown here, holding her".  

maybe its my fault.  perhaps I am not communicating my ideas clearly.


----------



## TRN (Jul 15, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Typical reading to far into a scene.



Better than not reading at all


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 15, 2014)

Its like people don't understand that there are levels between love, like, care for, will at least be a decent human being to and will be a complete dick to(only when it helps their argument of course). To allow her to just fall down would be purposely being a dick when it requires little effort to stop it, especially when she just helped save him. Him showing a smidgen of gratitude doesn't really mean much. It doesn't mean he cares about her. If I was saved by someone, even if I didn't care for that person I'd still be honor bound to be decent to them and repay the debt if I can.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 15, 2014)

Sasuke doesn't have that much of a dark side to him. That's mostly just him pretending to have one by acting hard.


----------



## BeBreezy (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not surprised we got this SasuSaku moment. Their interaction the last few chapters has been leading up to something like this. I think the most important thing is that this chapter may represent a turning point in Sasuke's "I don't care about anyone" attitude. Then again, it is probably too early.




ch1p said:


> I personally don't. I hate IchiRuki.



I was under the impression that Kubo officially friend-zoned IchiRuki.


----------



## Cord (Jul 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Its allowed because its SS, which along with NH gets special treatment.



Couldn't care less about what pairing is featured. But we've agreed to allow at least 1 thread to thrive for these kinds of discussions as long as there's something to be considered as a _'pairing moment'_ for pairing fans as a compromise since they can't discuss about the latest chapter release in the HoU until Saturday.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Its like people don't understand that there are levels between love, like, care for, will at least be a decent human being to and will be a complete dick to(only when it helps their argument of course). To allow her to just fall down would be purposely being a dick when it requires little effort to stop it, especially when she just helped save him. Him showing a smidgen of gratitude doesn't really mean much. It doesn't mean he cares about her. If I was saved by someone, even if I didn't care for that person I'd still be honor bound to be decent to them and repay the debt if I can.



but isn't it normal to love or care about someone that just saved your life? 

True... it would be the honorable thing to do but.. think about it.. the reason karin fell in love with sasuke is because he saved her life.  My life has never been saved by anyone in such a dramatic way but I would imagine I would care about the person who saved my life dearly.  I would probably go out of my way to do a lot more than hold them. After all, you owe that person your life. 

At the same time... I think sakura saving sasuke's life is building on something.  I do think sasuke will be touched by the fact that sakura risked her life to save him even though he recently said she was useless.  I think sasuke after this will begin to care about her more. Sasuke was completely desperate and sakura came out of nowhere and risked everything to save him. Is this not a reasonable idea? It wouldn't surprise me if his love for sakura grew, even if just a little. 

Doctors see this all the time.  A surgeon saves somebody's life and now that person genuinely cares about that doctor and sometimes they actually develop personal relationships with the doctor afterwards.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought it should have been made clear that Sakura's romantic feelings for Sasuke have faded in 675, but I guess that depends on the translation that you go with.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks like Sasuke's body just keeps moving on his own.


----------



## BeBreezy (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> I thought it should have been made clear that Sakura's romantic feelings for Sasuke have faded in 675, but I guess that depends on the translation that you go with.



Honestly, I'm saying one can believe what they want to believe was said in that chapter, because there are native and non native Japanese speakers on both sides providing two different translations of what was said. I have three native Japanese friends who give two different interpretations about Kakashi's words.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2014)

BeBreezy said:


> I was under the impression that Kubo officially friend-zoned IchiRuki.



Mistaken impression then. He has expressed a non-committal attitude toward the matter in general, but it's pretty evident that Ichigo and Rukia's relationship is the most significant in the story.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> I thought it should have been made clear that Sakura's romantic feelings for Sasuke have faded in 675, but I guess that depends on the translation that you go with.



who cares? it's hilarious enough to see people fight over whether sakura still loves sasuke or not. the shoulder grab already launched this thread and other mini pairing threads lol. 
kishi's soap opera legacy lives on, although i have no idea where the fuck he wants to go with this sometimes. he could end it with no pairing and get tons of flames and dosh rain, but i find it weird how he does all these character parallels and comparisons and tie it in with present romance in the manga.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 15, 2014)

People need to realize.. sasuke's character is NOT set in stone.  Throughout the storyline he has been constantly changing and evolving.  We don't know how this moment will affect sasuke until the next chapter comes and hopefully we get some more development.  Maybe this is kishi's way of developing sasuke's character a little bit and showing some new character development.  It's not like this sasuke-sakura character development is completely random anyway... it has a root.  Have we all forgotten the scene from part 1 where sakura tried to stop sasuke from leaving the village? It's not like sakura is some random chick to him.  Why is it not possible that his character will develop and evolve as a result of recent events?  Certainly plausible.  Sasuke's has been changing since forever.... and he's obviously still changing.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2014)

There needed to be at least some moment where he acknowledged or made up for throwing insults at her. We all knew it would happen eventually. It could turn out to be pairing related, but that's still an unknown for now. Looks like Team Seven might actually start to settle various points of tension within the group...Sakura's relative strength being one of them lol.


----------



## Plague (Jul 15, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looks like Sasuke's body just keeps moving on his own.



I like this!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 15, 2014)

There already is a thread serving as the landfill for these.


----------



## Scila9 (Jul 15, 2014)

BeBreezy said:


> I'm not surprised we got this SasuSaku moment. Their interaction the last few chapters has been leading up to something like this. I think the most important thing is that this chapter may represent a turning point in Sasuke's "I don't care about anyone" attitude. Then again, it is probably too early.



Maybe not too early though. Depends on what Kishi plans for Sasuke in the overall scheme of things I guess. 

I remember somebody making a thread suggesting that Sasuke will need to change before the end of this battle or they'll lose.  If that's Kishi's intention, then right now (when the two people he dissed most have ended up saving his ass) is a good moment for Sauce to start rethinking things. 



BeBreezy said:


> Honestly, I'm saying one can believe what they want to believe was said in that chapter, because there are native and non native Japanese speakers on both sides providing two different translations of what was said. I have three native Japanese friends who give two different interpretations about Kakashi's words.



Seriously?

I friggin knew it was ambiguous. That's just how Kishi is. Troll.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2014)

Was talking with Jeanne...the good part about all of this is that the mangaka doesn't really have much room left to bs with this topic.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Acknowledging that Sakura loves Sasuke makes me irrational?
> 
> Wow. I thought that just meant I was literate.
> 
> It's getting Kafka-esque in here.



Of course not.

Believing this isn't a one-sided relationship points in the opposite direction, though.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 15, 2014)

Obito's statement in and of itself was ambiguous. The last page, not so much.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 15, 2014)

You either support official couples like this


Or ship non-official ones without taking it too seriously. 

Otherwise you'll start fishing for hints in everything you see and, well... that's a one way ticket to madness.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

BeBreezy said:


> Honestly, I'm saying one can believe what they want to believe was said in that chapter, because there are native and non native Japanese speakers on both sides providing two different translations of what was said. I have three native Japanese friends who give two different interpretations about Kakashi's words.



I kind of knew the message was supposed to be ambiguous. I guess we'll have to see who's right in future chapters. I'd say my interpretation is correct though.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i think the title of this chapter clearly makes this a SasuSaku chapter
> 
> "All you have...!"
> 
> to have Sakura being the only team 7 member present to get Sasuke there, and this title, well



Hilarious because it's pretty clear Obito was talking about how she was trying so hard to help Naruto .

Not the first time SS has tried to edge in on the NS bond though, doubt it'll be the last either.



The Faceless Man said:


> I'm not suprised since years ago up until this point,I tell everyone.
> 
> Sakura is based around Sasuke character it will happen. ( cuz who else, Karin only wants the D )
> Hinata is based around Naruto character and it will happen. ( who the fuck are we kidding kishi will not crush hinata's dreams )
> ...



Sakura is based around Sasuke? When the fuck did that happen?

Nearly all her goals have been about keeping up with _both of them_ or having _both of them_ look at her back.

Hinata gets brushed off as being a side character. When Kishi goes ~200 chapters before adressing an anguished love confession I really don't see how you can say she's integral to his plans.



PikaCheeka said:


> I really don't understand this logic. You think Naruto laughing and telling his father that Sakura is his girlfriend (to have her react negatively) is proof that he likes her, but you're going to ignore the facts that he held Hinata's hand for no practical reason and he completely panicked when she _thought_ of him when MT started? Naruto loves Hinata. Him being a joker and a womanizer doesn't change that.



Naruto is a womanizer? Panels.



odango said:


> for me, probably not.
> but crushes do leave a bit of imprint in your heart even after you realize you can't be with that person.



You're confusing a crush for love, this is pretty basic.



Arya Stark said:


> I was going to give a serious response but one sentence in and...really bro, really?
> 
> This kind of shit is why majority of fandom hates NS.



I wish there was at least some kind of humor in your sweeping statements.



Milliardo said:


> this assumes he would always treat her like shit which is foolish to believe once he changes.
> 
> its the equivalent of thinking obito will turn on them currently.



Also hilarious, because "he'll change "



bluemiracle said:


> Indeed. Sakura sees him for who he truly is. Always did.



Her deciding Sasuke needs to die because of who he was kind of throws a wrench in those plans .


Finally: I've mentioned it before but if you think SS is going to get resolved before the Sasuke issue comes to a head (slashing Naruto in the picture/Sakura not trusting him) then you're delusional.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 16, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You either support official couples like this
> 
> 
> Or ship non-official ones without taking it too seriously.
> ...



I would take this seriously. The man lives in Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 16, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> I kind of knew the message was supposed to be ambiguous. I guess we'll have to see who's right in future chapters. I'd say my interpretation is correct though.



Lmao, it's not meant to be ambiguous at all. Hilarious how both of you think Kishi would pull any shit like that tbh, stop insulting him to this extent and look up the word "context" in a dictionary.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 16, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> I would take this seriously. The man lives in Arkham Asylum.



I'm one of the doctors. 

They send me pairing fans on a weekly basis.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tangle said:


> Lmao, it's not meant to be ambiguous at all. Hilarious how both of you think Kishi would pull any shit like that tbh, stop insulting him to this extent and look up the word "context" in a dictionary.


The context could be that she won't cut him off because of her feelings have matured, or that she won't cut him off despite her change in feelings. At this point of this manga, why would it be the first though? Kakashi would already know that her feelings have "matured" in the Kage Summit arc, and since he's saying that her feelings "could" have changed, that implies the latter.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 16, 2014)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> Sasuke doesn't have that much of a dark side to him. That's mostly just him pretending to have one by acting hard.



Well he doesn't have to do much now as an international criminal with a ransom on his head.  His reputation is enough.  

He has a harder goal then Naruto.  You know it's true.


----------



## Deana (Jul 16, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> The context could be that she won't cut him off because of her feelings have matured, or that she won't cut him off despite her change in feelings. At this point of this manga, why would it be the first though? Kakashi would already know that her feelings have "matured" in the Kage Summit arc, and since he's saying that her feelings "could" have changed, that implies the latter.


Until Kakashi is confirmed as a Sexy-no-jutsu clone of Sakura, his thoughts on the issue mean next to nothing. 

Sakura's thoughts are what matters on that subject.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 16, 2014)

*Sakura x Obito: this magic moment*

Did you see how Sakura was holding Obito's naked body. His manly chest and shoulders.
She couldn't let go.  

Then she looked at Sasuke and realized, Obito is her true love. You could see it in the gaze the gave each other. 

Obito x Sakura had a whole chapter.


----------



## BeBreezy (Jul 16, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> The context could be that she won't cut him off because of her feelings have matured, or that she won't cut him off despite her change in feelings. At this point of this manga, why would it be the first though? Kakashi would already know that her feelings have "matured" in the Kage Summit arc, and since he's saying that her feelings "could" have changed, that implies the latter.



The context *Tangle* is speaking of is in chapter 541 where Sakura is approached by the love-letter nin and recollects Sasuke's descent into darkness. The idea is that since only a few days prior Sasuke was the one who appeared in Sakura's romantic thoughts, Kakashi's words must be taken to mean that her feelings for Sasuke have matured into a deeper love, not that her feelings are now platonic in nature.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 16, 2014)

Deana said:


> Until Kakashi is confirmed as a Sexy-no-jutsu clone of Sakura, his thoughts on the issue mean next to nothing.
> 
> Sakura's thoughts are what matters on that subject.


It feels a lot like Kakashi is being used by the author to tell a "definite" message, like how Sai was used in the Kage Summit arc.



BeBreezy said:


> The context *Tangle* is speaking of is in chapter 541 where Sakura is approached by the love-letter nin and recollects Sasuke's descent into darkness. The idea is that since only a few days prior Sasuke was the one who appeared in Sakura's romantic thoughts, Kakashi's words must be taken to mean that her feelings for Sasuke have matured into a deeper love, not that her feelings are now platonic in nature.


I actually think Kakashi is saying that she still likes him, just not as much as she used to. I don't see how it wouldn't agree with 539-540 (these are the actual chapters) if that's the case.


----------



## Kaix (Jul 16, 2014)

Note the part about Sasuke



To reiterate, unless this is fake, Sasuke doesn't care about Sakura. It is nothing personal, he only cares about himself. I don't believe Sasuke has changed to be empathetic to others, yet. As noted, he is self-centered, and whatever he does, whether it is in the name of the Uchiha clan, or in the name of Itachi, he does so because of how he feels. Right or wrong, good or bad, these concepts are irrelevant to the conversation. This moment has not suddenly changed Sasuke. He hasn't gone through magical character development from being a self centered human being who stops at no one's feelings in order to do what he wants just because Sakura and Obito went to save him, because, in all honesty, saving him is the only way to save themselves (not Obito). If he had had no other option, he would have swapped with Sakura and thought nothing more of it until Naruto whined about it.

Now, this could be a sweet moment that for Sakura reaffirms her love for Sasuke, seeing him standing there, caressing her as she collapse from the exhaustion of proving she isn't as worthless as he said she was. It was rather sweet that he chose to swap places with her discarded clothes instead of her. From there, once Sasuke learns to care about other people again, maybe they start a relationship. 

Of course, it could go the other way. Having done all she could to help save the world, having been through everything he has done to her, or sometimes not done to her, and having been forced to realize his true character beyond her petty childhood fantasies, Sakura could in this moment see in Sasuke's eyes nothing. It could be no feelings from him, or no feelings from herself. What I'm trying to say is that as much of a hint as this is to SasuSaku, as well as the thousands of other hints for every other pairing for the series, it can still be different. This isn't even substantial enough to be used for a solid argument. Kishimoto wants to keep this a secret both ways, and that is why he tease contradictory pairings.

Of course, if Sasuke and Sakura end up together, then this will be the hallmark moment for them. In the context of them loving each other, it is really sweet, but I don't believe that is the context.


----------



## Rose (Jul 16, 2014)

^ That seems soooo fake. Kishi doesn't talk like that, wtf


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jul 16, 2014)

Obito's statement is the same kind of sentiment shikamaru had regarding Naruto's leadership.  Obito now is seeing why everyone believes in him.  I don't know why people think it's a statement implying pairings.


----------



## Plague (Jul 16, 2014)

Saying Sasuke doesn't care about Sakura is a bit of a stretch now with this chapter. If he really didn't care at all, he would have let her fall instead of catching her and making eye contact.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 16, 2014)

Plague said:


> Saying Sasuke doesn't care about Sakura is a bit of a stretch now with this chapter. If he really didn't care at all, he would have let her fall instead of catching her and making eye contact.



Yes. 

The fact that he caught her and looked into her eyes clearly negates all the times he tried to kill her and treated her like she did not exist. 

Clearly this OTP is filled with love and affection. 

 

I can understand liking SS and all but at some point you people have to realize that if Sakura was to actually get with Sasuke at this point she it would mean that she not only is completely ignorant, but also she possesses no self respect. This guy has treated her like crap and at times tried to KILL her. If she were to still take him back she would be one of the most pathetic female characters in any manga that I have ever seen.

No amount of fact twisting or optimism can change that fact. You either support the pairing and accept that Sakura has no self respect or you don't support the pairing at all.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 16, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Obito's statement is the same kind of sentiment shikamaru had regarding Naruto's leadership.  Obito now is seeing why everyone believes in him.  I don't know why people think it's a statement implying pairings.



People think it's notable because instead of Sakura wanting to rescue Sasuke because she loves him, she wants to rescue him to help Naruto.

If that's not at least a little notable to you with the current stalemate regarding pairings then I don't know what to say.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 16, 2014)

The worst thing about pairings is how many "moments" feel forced and artificial as if Kishi ordered those guys to act against their will.

Very annoying is also the fact that due to wanting to keep things ambiguous and open Kishi undermines the pairing/s that will become canon(unless he chickens out of course) by wasting time on making characters look like if he/she "might" love or fall in love with someone else.

For example if NaruSaku becomes canon it will look bad how long Sakura was fapping for Sasuke 95-99% of the manga while being blissfully ignorant of Naruto's feelings or simply not doing anything even after she knew that he loves him and not loving him back (despite being supposedly attracted to him). If NaruHina becomes canon then it will look bad because Kishi hardly gave them any development and by making Naruto obsessed with Sakura for over 95-99% of the manga it will really look forced and Hinata being like a 2nd choice. Regarding Sasuke pairings...well SasuSaku was either ignored or tainted by murder attempts. Their bond in part 2 was so undeveloped to the point Suigetsu looks like a closer Sasuke teammate than Sakura. If SasuKarin happens though Kishi would do better to give them more moments like during the Hachibi fight when Sasuke actually looked concerned about her. And obviously he should start throwing bigger bones for that pairing instead of making Sasuke's feelings ambiguous simply for the sake of drawing out the whole NaruSasuSaku love triangle...

Power levels look weird too to be fair. Kaguya only teleports around and throws either hair needles or chakra punches. She has the aura of a god and I have no doubt that she is portrayed as the strongest but she lacks a truly godly ability that would make her look invincible in battle and what would be her signature move.

The fact that many villains are either holding back for some reason or cannot fight at full power for another reason does not help. And while I wasn't a big Madara fan I though it would be fitting if a villain who had such a build up should be dealt with first instead of disposing him in such an anticlimatic way. Kaguya only talking about chakra and not showing much personality does not help.


----------



## Plague (Jul 16, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Yes.
> 
> The fact that he caught her and looked into her eyes *clearly negates all the times he tried to kill her* and treated her like she did not exist.
> 
> ...



I didn't say all of that

But like it or not, Sasuke "caring" about Sakura and not showing it, is more likely than Sakura loving Naruto romantically "and not realizing it yet"

Yes he has attempted on her life, but his state of mind now is not the same as it was back then. 

Does that excuse his actions at that time? Of course not. But Kishimoto has made it clear that Uchiha are not like regular people. 

I'm actually not a SS fan. But from a writers perspective, their pairing has a pretty good chance given this chapter.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 16, 2014)

Plague said:


> I'm actually not a SS fan. But from a writers perspective, their pairing has a pretty good chance given this chapter.


So it would be easier to write Sasuke falling for Sakura than Sakura falling for Naruto? Cause that's what you seem to be implying.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 16, 2014)

Plague said:


> I'm actually not a SS fan. But from a writers perspective, their pairing has a pretty good chance given this chapter.



Does not change the fact that if it takes place that Sakura goes down as one of the single most pathetic female characters in recent memory. 

He has treated her like crap for the majority of the series and has tried to kill her on more than on occasion. 

It would be the equivalent of a woman being beaten and hospitalized by her boyfriend only to turn around and marry him  

In the beginning this pairing could have made sense and somewhere in the middle it could have been seen as a tragic love. Regardless of any arguments or attempts to rationalize it, at this point it would be nothing less than pathetic.

I am a pairing fan myself and I am used to being irrational at times and I expect other pairing fans to be irrational as well but this pairing completely and utterly takes the cake on irrationality and lack of sense.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, Kishi may decide to make Sasuke consider Sakura a friend of his. 

Would it be for the sake of the Team 7 bond and Kishi wanting to see them all united or simply to give Sakura the acknowledgment from Sasuke that she wanted for so long?

Really...Kishi did make Sasuke focus on nothing but revenge for so long that all of his Team 7 bonds need part 1 flashbacks as there was hardly anything in part 2. Even the NaruSasu bond only started to kinda rekindle once Naruto and Sasuke did meet during the kage arc and then Sasuke was all over Itachi again once he met his Zombie brother...



Fiona said:


> Does not change the fact that if it takes place that Sakura goes down as one of the single most pathetic female characters in recent memory.
> 
> He has treated her like crap for the majority of the series and has tried to kill her on more than on occasion.
> 
> ...



LOL do you see ANY Sasuke pairing as rational or healthy at this point?

The guy will either die or start some journey on his own to find his place in the world IMO


----------



## Deana (Jul 16, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> It feels a lot like Kakashi is being used by the author to tell a "definite" message, like how Sai was used in the Kage Summit arc.
> 
> 
> I actually think Kakashi is saying that she still likes him, just not as much as she used to. I don't see how it wouldn't agree with 539-540 (these are the actual chapters) if that's the case.


When I think of a mouth piece character for Kishi I think of a totally random ninja suddenly confessing to Sakura just so the readers get a definite message on just who Sakura loved. Random ninja and his love letter then rode off into the sunset and we'll probably never be seen again. Until Sakura, herself proves otherwise, which she hasn't done so far, her feelings are still confirmed as romantic in nature toward one person.


----------



## Rose (Jul 16, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> So it would be easier to write Sasuke falling for Sakura than Sakura falling for Naruto? Cause that's what you seem to be implying.



Yes, yes it would be.

Sasukes feelings/thoughts towards his teammates are usually concealed. We dont know what he's thinking.

Sakura on the other hand is an open book. Yet we still haven't seen her acknowledge Naruto romantically in any shape or form.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 16, 2014)

"Sakura loves Naruto she just doesn't know it." 



BeBreezy said:


> I was under the impression that Kubo officially friend-zoned IchiRuki.



I always had the feeling that IchiRuki were supposed to be friends and just that, while IchiHime was where the romance was at, but I haven't read Bleach or pay attention to what Kubo says in years, so I can't really say with certainity of my words. Though I have seen bits as they often appear on my tumblr dashboard, and to be honest I see no difference from the old days.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 16, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Does not change the fact that if it takes place that Sakura goes down as one of the single most pathetic female characters in recent memory.
> 
> He has treated her like crap for the majority of the series and has tried to kill her on more than on occasion.
> 
> ...





Arles Celes said:


> LOL do you see ANY Sasuke pairing as rational or healthy at this point?
> 
> The guy will either die or start some journey on his own to find his place in the world IMO




The only rational and meaningful way for Sasuke's story to end would be in his death. Anything less than him dying would make the vast majority of the Naruto plotline entirely and completely meaningless. 

That being said the very idea that some people actually think that SS still makes sense on top of that genuinely causes me to lose a portion of my faith in the common sense that mankind possesses.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 16, 2014)

Rose said:


> Yes, yes it would be.
> 
> Sasukes feelings/thoughts towards his teammates are usually concealed. We dont know what his thinking.
> 
> Sakura on the other hand is an open book. Yet we still haven't seen her acknowledge Naruto romantically in any shape or form.


Ok. Logic dictates that Sasuke has absolutely no romantic feelings for Sakura, as they would have been exposed during her confession, which never happened. 

But then a person like Sasuke would develop romantic feelings for someone easier than Sakura? A person who has never given a single thought about romance, and only cares about bonds that have to do with friendship or family?


----------



## Corvida (Jul 16, 2014)

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 16, 2014)

Fiona said:


> The only rational and meaningful way for Sasuke's story to end would be in his death. Anything less than him dying would make the vast majority of the Naruto plotline entirely and completely meaningless.
> 
> That being said the very idea that some people actually think that SS still makes sense on top of that genuinely causes me to lose a portion of my faith in the common sense that mankind possesses.



Errr, him dying would actually make the entire plotline focusing on saving him pointless.

But IMO it is more about him finding some goal that he deems worth living for or simply rejoining his family as of right now they are the only people to whom he is truly attached.

No point in living if you find no value in it.

Less about what is right for the plotline and more what is right/needed for Sasuke.

Sasuke simply dying for being a jerk/troublemaker would be silly as Kishi never had the guts to really go through with making him an actual villain but was simply teasing with the idea. Just like he teases all those pairings right now...

That said many have different opinions on what Sasuke's fate should be. There are even plenty of his fans who want him to die so he does not end up becoming Naruto's lapdog or something. And then there are his haters...


----------



## Rose (Jul 16, 2014)

@ elicit: I thought we were talking about him _falling_ for her, as in a future development(s). 

I don't know what you are trying to say in your second point.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 16, 2014)

stopping to think, the possibility of Sasuke feeling something for Sakura is real

he did have her by his side all the time in part 1, and they had their moments...

he went out of his way to act like he didnt give a darn about her and even was agressive enough to try to kill her, but we need to keep in mind that Sasuke is the kind that sees feelings as a menance, he is supposed to deny his bonds and when he has difficulty doing it, it might annoy him, its a weakness

even some chapters ago, he was going out of his way to put Sakura to shame. Why this? what did she do to him?

You are not indifferent if you take your time to say that you are... if he feels the need to say this, its because he cares

guy needs a psychologist


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2014)

I think this is just vicarious fantasy gone haywire. He acts so awful to people so much of the time his acts of basic decency are propelled as some indication of deeper feelings; but only in regard to Sakura in this instance. Otherwise it is dismissed, despite there being as much validity in those claims...Supporters want him to be a Naruto so badly ironically enough, any shred of that is clung to when instances that are similar but run to the contrary of the pairing "don't count" for one arbitrary reason or another.


----------



## polskanaruto (Jul 16, 2014)

*its decided*

there is no pairing only why sakura wants to help naruto, their one team and she has to help him with all power she has and obito asqued because its a parallel to rin she helped him as well if she could.
sakura and naruto are like really good friends 

but naruto realised that hinanta is his woman hand in hand 

und now sasuke has sakura in his hands


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> stopping to think, the possibility of Sasuke feeling something for Sakura is real



Good fucking lord.

SS gets one moment and just rides that dick hard huh?


----------



## Lovely (Jul 16, 2014)

The close-up of the eyes was really what stood out the most to me. A lot of emotion from both Sakura and Sasuke. I knew the previous chapters were a build up for this, but it's something to finally see it on print.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 16, 2014)

Rose said:


> Sasukes feelings/thoughts towards his teammates are usually concealed. We dont know what his thinking.


No, it isn't.

He's treated her like shit since Part 2 (attempted to murder her thrice, told her she's useless and was only saved because she was next to Naruto), does that not count as transparency of his feelings? Meanwhile, Sasuke's had no trouble going apeshit when the Uchiha clan (and Itachi) is involved and has been constantly reminding Naruto not get himself killed. A couple chapters ago, he said Kakashi and Sakura were useless to them and had no problem leaving them to die. Is that not blatant enough? Really?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> He's treated her like shit since Part 2 (attempted to murder her thrice, told her she's useless and was only saved because she was next to Naruto), does that not count as transparency of his feelings? Meanwhile, Sasuke's had no trouble going apeshit when the Uchiha clan (and Itachi) is involved and has been constantly reminding Naruto not get himself killed. A couple chapters ago, he said Kakashi and Sakura were useless to them and had no problem leaving them to die. Is that not blatant enough? Really?



It's basically an attempt to get around Sasuke's less than noble behavior and actions in regard to SasuSaku at least. Sasuke is only ambiguous in thought when he is doing something that goes against the oft-wished idea that he has secret feelings for Sakura. Since they will obviously respond to you incessantly on it, yes he will be redeemed but it will never change the fact that he has done the shit you mentioned. 

I can't say enough times, it really is indicative of how messed up the pairing is that interaction with her in which he actually acts like a decent human being is counted as progress and a "moment" for the pairing.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jul 16, 2014)

The only person sasuke hides his feelings for is naruto.  All jokes aside he is the only one he has demonstrated he cares for and respects. Outside of his brother of course. 

Everyone else ain't shit to him.

Just like everyone here has to point out time after time anytime sasuke stops acting like a mad man for a few moments we get threads like this one jumping the gun about how he is redeemed already Or just hiding his real feelings.

Honestly how any one could give a damn about any pairing In this Manga at this point is beyond me.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 16, 2014)

I hope people know that Naruto can sense emotion from the time he got KCM. He knows how everyone feels.
You can't hide shit from him.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 16, 2014)

Honestly I did not think the chapter had any pairing drama at all in it. That's not how I read it until I came on Naruto-Fan and saw this shit storm. How I read it was Sakura trying to prove she is still useful and has a place in Team 7 even after Naruto and Sasuke received these godly power ups. That was the whole build up for this chapter imo. As for the Sasuke and Sakura moment, I did not take it as romance, but rather that Sasuke was acknowledging that he was wrong about Sakura being useless


----------



## Rose (Jul 16, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> He's treated her like shit since Part 2 (attempted to murder her thrice,



a) This sounds like a broken record.

b) He also attempted to kill Itachi, Naruto (you know people he loves) Kakashi, etc.



> told her she's useless and was only saved because she was next to Naruto),



Which she is currently proving him wrong.  



> does that not count as transparency of his feelings?


On the contrary its actually very opaque.


> Meanwhile, Sasuke's had no trouble going apeshit when the Uchiha clan (and Itachi) is involved


 I said teammates. Bonds outside his clan.


> and has been constantly reminding Naruto not get himself killed.


Ironically who he almost had killed and has had a desire too in part II. That reminder came with him saying, you and me can only save the world, that's why!


> A couple chapters ago, he said Kakashi and Sakura were useless to them and had no problem leaving them to die.


 That is why he observed and than gave Naruto an anecdote of how they saved themselves? Leaving them to die would be not batting an eyelash in their direction.


> Is that not blatant enough? Really?


 It's not. Really. C;


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 16, 2014)

It could just be Kishimoto trying to make it _seem like_ SasuSaku is going to happen.

Kakashi said that the feelings Sakura had towards Sasuke had likely changed since she was younger, meaning there's reason to believe she may not actually love him any more. Even if she does still have feelings for him, I don't think there's any likelihood of her ever acting upon them after all that Sasuke has done. Even if he is redeemed, I genuinely don't know if she would still want to be with him.

Like WPK said, Sasuke doesn't really give a darn for her. He wanted to repay the debt because she had effectively saved him, but it doesn't mean that he's suddenly fallen for her and wants to be her husband, especially not since a short while ago he was calling her useless and treating her like shit.​​


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 16, 2014)

And Yet nobody complains When an akatsuki/Oro/Madara Get shipped with anyone


----------



## Hitt (Jul 16, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> And Yet nobody complains When an akatsuki/Oro/Madara Get shipped with anyone



Those are considered crack/joke pairings.

SS is apparently totally real because Sakura just can't let her love go and never will.

Also Sasuke will come around.  Yeup.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2014)

Rose said:


> a) This sounds like a broken record.
> 
> b) He also attempted to kill Itachi, Naruto (you know people he loves) Kakashi, etc.



I like how you girls bring this up as if people don't find it fucked up that he tried to kill his other comrades too. It does nothing to address the fact that he did try to kill Sakura, more than once, yet here you all are trying to celebrate it as if it is a good pairing. As if it is really anything beyond the shallow concepts it is based and supported upon. Yes he tried to kill them, it does nothing to change the fucked up aspects of SasuSaku however.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2014)

Wait a sec...  There's actually females that not only think the SasuSaku Pairing will happen, but _like_ it?!


----------



## Hitt (Jul 16, 2014)

SasuSaku is one of the most popular Naruto pairings in the west, behind NH of course.

So yes there's many (mostly girls) who not only think it'll happen, but thoroughly love it and think it's the most beautiful thing ever.  Seriously.


----------



## Rose (Jul 16, 2014)

Benz was clearly putting emphasis that Sasuke gives a shit about everyone but Sakura, so.... I am using what he/she introduced in the discussion.

Also I am a guy.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2014)

@Hitt- Actually, I felt a bit of deja vu when I posted that comment.  I think I already knew this, but my mind just can't accept it and eventually throws the info away.  And then later I come into a thread like this and I'm like, "Wait, girls actually _like_ Sakura with Sasuke?!"

If the Pairbaiting dies down, we'll see in a couple months if I remember.  For now, I'm still like


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 16, 2014)

At least he cares for her as a companion. It would be weird if this manga ended and Sasuke didn't consider Sakura and Kakashi as his friends after not interacting with them for hundreds of chapters or by trying to kill them.

Sasuke is not a guy who enjoys making plenty of bonds. Guess Kishi is doing that to make it even more blatant how he is Naruto's opposite in every way.

Anyway it doesn't matter how Sakura feels. Sasuke AT BEST is starting to see her as a friend and cares for her no more than he cares for Kakashi. 

It wouldn't surprise me if for the sake of making them opposites Kishi would have to make Naruto dislike Sakura so that Sasuke loves her.


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 16, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> It could just be Kishimoto trying to make it _seem like_ SasuSaku is going to happen.
> 
> Kakashi said that the feelings Sakura had towards Sasuke had likely changed since she was younger,* meaning there's reason to believe she may not actually love him any more. *Even if she does still have feelings for him, I don't think there's any likelihood of her ever acting upon them after all that Sasuke has done. Even if he is redeemed, I genuinely don't know if she would still want to be with him.
> 
> Like WPK said, *Sasuke doesn't really give a darn for her*. He wanted to repay the debt because she had effectively saved him, but it doesn't mean that he's suddenly fallen for her and wants to be her husband, especially not since *a short while ago he was calling her useless and treating her like shit.*​​



Changed feelings in Kakashi's point of view are not necessarily meaning that she doesn't love Sasuke. Kakashi was aware of Sakura's feelings when she was in a state of a heavy crush. I'm not sure how much Kakashi had actually witnessed of Sakura in terms of evolution into love. Most of the moments between the two where it could be argued that she was acting for him out of love, Kakashi was not present. Kakashi hasn't been present for Sakura a lot in the manga actually. Tsunade was more of a teacher to her than Kakashi ever was. The only major recent development in Sakura's feelings Kakashi witnessed was her fake confession to Naruto and her attempts to kill Sasuke in order to save him from darkness.

I think the wording there could be interpreted in a lot of different ways, not only changed from love to not. Change could imply a deepening, or even changing from loving him for who she wanted him to be to accepting he isn't going to be that and accepting that she's going to love him anyway, even if nothing comes of it. It was a very vague statement was my only point I guess. So all opinions are worthy of debate. 

I don't believe the statement though that Sasuke doesn't give a darn. 

I think people take Sasuke's words to heart much too easily. 

He treats everyone badly pretty much on the same level. He always has to some extent. But for some reason when it's to Sakura everyone overly analyzes it as he especially doesn't give a shit about her. 

Sasuke lashes out and pretends to be overly aloof. His detachment is a main part of his development and plot points. He has been hurt by loss when it comes to his most loved one, Itachi, on so many different levels of pain it's a bit ridiculous. It's only natural that someone like Sasuke, who was urged to seek out hatred for strength, would act the way he does to the people he really finds important. 

He's a big talker, he has been since part 1. It's only every now and then we are allowed to see the truth in his heart contrasting to his words.

His non-committed way of saying his body moved on it's own to save Naruto. It's not like he cared... it was something his body just did...

His declaration he didn't want to see his important people hurt again. Sakura and Naruto were his important people. 

He is famous for how he has called Sakura annoying. The first time, his eyes were hard and he snapped like a snake. The second time, in an emotional scene, he says it with a smile after claiming he doesn't remember anything about the first time. I really would like some people on NF to compare the two panels closely and how Sasuke is drawn.

He declared on his way out of the village that Naruto was his best friend. 

And even with the revelations with Itachi being the loving brother he always wanted, it doesn't mean he's going to change in one day and suddenly tell everyone he cares about the truth of how he feels but look underneath the underneath.

I'm not saying he's ready to propose to her either.

But I'm curious as to why Sasuke is always taken so much at face value by people. 

In a manga so overflowing with second chances, redemption, bad guys who in the end were not really all bad in the first place and just being used, or trying to change things for a twisted sense of betterment, I am confused by the idea of ever taking a bad guy and thinking, "Yup, full of hate. Could never possibly be a friend or do good. No way he could care about anyone."

At this point I would think we would approach Kishi's manga by assuming everyone in the end is going to have a reason for their wrongs and be redeemed or talk no jutsued and have people they end up caring for and only be surprised if it didn't happen that way.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 16, 2014)

The weird thing about fans deluding themselves into seeing Sasuke seeing anyone with romantic interest. Seriously? The best affection we've got out of him is his love for his brother, Itachi. The next one we have is that complicated deep shit bond between Naruto and Sasuke. That's it. Those are the bonds that have actual meaning to him. 

Comrades? Pfft. He's got better interaction between Team Taka than the rest of those who graduated with him. Kakashi as his teacher, Sakura as his teammate? All that? We know how he sees them, their worth to him. 

Sasuke actually interest in girls? Especially with psycho Karin and how he views annoying Sakura? There's a reason why Kishimoto helped in 'Road to Ninja', alternate characters and showed how AU Sasuke was into girls, complete opposite to actual Sasuke. 

Let's wait for him to actually treat someone decently before even thinking of him suddenly developing feelings beyond that.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> you girls...



the struggle of this guy is real


----------



## Addy (Jul 16, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I hope people know that Naruto can sense emotion from the time he got KCM. He knows how everyone feels.
> You can't hide shit from him.



he can sense bad emotions. idk about lying 



Turrin said:


> Honestly I did not think the chapter had any pairing drama at all in it. That's not how I read it until I came on Naruto-Fan and saw this shit storm. How I read it was Sakura trying to prove she is still useful and has a place in Team 7 even after Naruto and Sasuke received these godly power ups. That was the whole build up for this chapter imo. *As for the Sasuke and Sakura moment, I did not take it as romance, but rather that Sasuke was acknowledging that he was wrong about Sakura being useless*



bullshit, sasuke is evil. he doesn't recognize shit


----------



## ch1p (Jul 16, 2014)

IDontHateYou said:


> The problem is sasuke is the kind of guy that doesn't want to acknowledge that kind of shit.



Indeed, that is Sasuke's character struggle.

He started going into shit and darkness when he "cut" his bonds with his friends. He will come whole again when he admits his bonds with his friends. Ties in nicely with that whole bond wankfest Kishi likes so much.


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I like how you girls bring this up as if people don't find it fucked up that he tried to kill his other comrades too. It does nothing to address the fact that he did try to kill Sakura, more than once, yet here you all are trying to celebrate it as if it is a good pairing. As if it is really anything beyond the shallow concepts it is based and supported upon. Yes he tried to kill them, it does nothing to change the fucked up aspects of SasuSaku however.



I don't know why this is such a main staple of the anti sasusaku arguments. They both tried to kill each other so that's the end of the relationship? That makes sense in the real world yes. This manga has shown time and again real world rules don't always apply. 

If your brother killed your entire family and mind fucked you over and over whether or not you found out he did it based on orders, you would not be all like T_T Nii-chan I love you. But in this fictional manga, we understand Sasuke's love for his brother in the context of the fictional environment they live in.

In real life, if your best friend was overly jealous of you, tried to kill you multiple times, and abandoned you to go on a quest for power you'd be like, screw you dude I'm done. In this environment of ninja and war and power struggles we understand Naruto's desire to save his friend and keep his promise. 

And yes, in real life, if the person you loved abandoned you on a bench you probably wouldn't go on a quest to find him, and seek his acceptance and when you found out he was doing bad things decide you would kill him in order to save him from himself. But we understand this reasoning in terms of the environment of this manga. 

There is a line between fact and fiction. Sometimes there is an internal logic that applies to some of the characters actions that wouldn't make sense in reality.

And if the argument is that these character developments are all flaws in the manga and you want it to be more realistic, then why are you still reading? There must be something about the escape from reality that you enjoy from this manga.

In this manga, redemption can come to anyone. Zabuza showed us this, Gaara showed us this, Pein showed us this, Obito showed us this. I could go on and on.

I don't think Sasusaku fans should be looked down on, or fans of any couple for accepting that in this particular manga, redemption and a change of direction is more likely than not. And I don't think labeling a pairing like sasusaku abusive or destructive or anything like that holds any real standing because you're disregarding how this manga works entirely in every other scenario.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 16, 2014)

Tangle said:


> I like how they completely ignore the context of the NH handhold


Explain the context in a better way that the post than was linked. As it is, the context is: Neji's death looming over the entire scene, Naruto thinking about everyone close to him that is dead and how they helped him out and them being in the middle of a battlefield, preparing to go back into said battle by the end of the chapter.

Its in this insistence on propping up the chapter as being about NH and not about Neji's death that puts their fanbase almost on the same level as SS.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 16, 2014)

Snowfairy said:


> I don't know why this is such a main staple of the anti sasusaku arguments. They both tried to kill each other so that's the end of the relationship? That makes sense in the real world yes. This manga has shown time and again real world rules don't always apply.
> 
> If your brother killed your entire family and mind fucked you over and over whether or not you found out he did it based on orders, you would not be all like T_T Nii-chan I love you. But in this fictional manga, we understand Sasuke's love for his brother in the context of the fictional environment they live in.
> 
> ...



Horseshit. This is not even about the SasuSaku fans, it's about the SasuSaku relationship which is just fucked up. We are analysing the facts from the manga which is that Sasuke tried to kill her multiple times, never cared of their friendship let alone a romantic relationship, and just doesn't give a crap about her. Whereas she tries again and again to get his attention and still loves him even though her life has been threatened by the very same person, even more so than any other danger she had been in. 

Since you like to take things from the manga perspective, all of what I said makes sense. She lost her identity and any self respect she had. This is why the SasuSaku relationship gets looked down. The general conseus is that it would be a abusive relationship given Sasuke's history and the mistreatment not just towards Sakura, but women in general. See Karin for example, a atrocious character who bends over when Sasuke says "sorry" even when he shot a Chidori through her. Like...wtf?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr H said:
			
		

> You're confusing a crush for love, this is pretty basic.



not really. yes, some crushes last for a short amount of time. yes, you still remember that you had a crush on that person once. no, it doesn't mean that you still have a crush on them. 

it's just memories. 



Kaix said:


> Note the part about Sasuke
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Rose said:


> ^ That seems soooo fake. Kishi doesn't talk like that, wtf




it's real interview. saw it before like last year. 
sasuke's not caressing her. he's holding her up. 

the moment just shows how much sakura's willing to do anything right now. sasuke's probably impressed a bit on the inside about sakura's willpower and abilities. he probably has a bit of care for humanity within him, which would explain why he was holding her up. it's his way of saying, "thanks for all the trouble."


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 16, 2014)

Tangle said:


> I like how they completely ignore the context of the NH handhold





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Explain the context in a better way that the post than was linked. As it is, the context is: Neji's death looming over the entire scene, Naruto thinking about everyone close to him that is dead and how they helped him out and them being in the middle of a battlefield, preparing to go back into said battle by the end of the chapter.
> 
> Its in this insistence on propping up the chapter as being about NH and not about Neji's death that puts their fanbase* almost on the same level as SS*.



I don't really disagree with what Elicit was trying to say...

But I _do_ think that linking to some log winded post on an NS tumblr is kind of a poor way to go about it...

Like, all you really need to say is that the chapter wasn't about romance. lol.

Also  @ the bolded  



mamns said:


> Sakura, is one of Sasuke's most enduring and *healthy* bonds, she's like the mediator to his angst and shit, grounding him to a actual functional human being when he isn't trying to chase after revenge and prove his power over Naruto.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 16, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Wait a sec...  There's actually females that not only think the SasuSaku Pairing will happen, but _like_ it?!



SasuSaku is true love.

True Love


true?love
noun \tru-luv\
Definition of true love

1
:   strong affection for another arising out of superficial impressions i.e. fame, looks and abilities with zero reciprocation
2
: selfish, disloyal and malevolent regard for the good of another expressed by lack of concern whether the other lives or dies, actively trying to destroy his or her livelihood without regard and attempted murder
3
: an unhealthy relationship where one partner defines herself solely by the association with the other, while the other does not give a damn


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 16, 2014)

>abandoned on a bench


Because it's exactly what's wrong with Sasusaku.


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 16, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Horseshit. This is not even about the SasuSaku fans, it's about the SasuSaku relationship which is just fucked up. We are analysing the facts from the manga which is that Sasuke tried to kill her multiple times, *never cared of their friendship let alone a romantic relationship, and just doesn't give a crap about her*. Whereas she tries again and again to get his attention and still loves him even though her life has been threatened by the very same person, even more so than any other danger she had been in.
> 
> Since you like to take things from the manga perspective, all of what I said makes sense. *She lost her identity and any self respect she had. *This is why the SasuSaku relationship gets looked down. The general conseus is that it would be a abusive relationship given Sasuke's history and the mistreatment not just towards Sakura, but women in general. See Karin for example, a atrocious character who bends over when Sasuke says "sorry" even when he shot a Chidori through her. Like...wtf?



These are not facts. Never cared? He called her an important person to him. Saved her from harm on multiple occasions and has in the past encouraged her when she was thinking she was not a valuable team member.

You cannot say he never cared. She was a member of team seven and he has stated, manga evidence, that as such was important to him. He has rescued her from harm many times. She was his teammate. And in his private reflections he has many times thought of her face along side Naruto.

Sasuke attempted to kill her. Sakura attempted to kill him. Not the first or last time someone has tried to kill another character in this manga and they were able to move past it. In Kishi's favorite manga, DBZ, Vegeta, a character you would never think could be redeemed, does so over and over and over. Blows up a stadium of people? Dies to save everyone. Constantly tries to one up and or kill goku? Also knows he's his best friend/rival. Claims to hate and be better than humans? Has two children with a human woman.

Kishi isn't very original, it's not hard to see how he deals with characters, especially Sasuke.

And as for her identity, she said all she wants from the beginning is acceptance by Sasuke. Naruto thought to himself in that moment he understood why he liked Sakura then, because of her need of acceptance. It was their commonality. 

Sakura has always doubted her own abilities and it's her teammates in the end that give her what she needs to pull forward. Because that's Kishi's main message.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 16, 2014)

Snowfairy said:


> These are not facts. Never cared? He called her an important person to him. Saved her from harm on multiple occasions and has in the past encouraged her when she was thinking she was not a valuable team member.



Just out of curiosity when did he ever encourage her like that? I can't recall him ever doing that.



> Sakura has always doubted her own abilities and it's her teammates in the end that give her what she needs to pull forward. Because that's Kishi's main message.



So Kishi will never let her be able to stand on her own? And how does that compute with her repeated vows to stand side by side with Naruto and Sasuke and not just watching them from behind. 
How sad such an ending would be for her character.


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 16, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Just out of curiosity when did he ever encourage her like that? I can't recall him ever doing that.






It's not sad for her character IMO. Strength through love for others isn't an uncommon theme in manga.



Her fist is tempered, as is her spirit. Only one thing keeps that power under control, her "heart".


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 16, 2014)

Snowfairy said:


> These are not facts. Never cared? He called her an important person to him. Saved her from harm on multiple occasions and has in the past encouraged her when she was thinking she was not a valuable team member.
> 
> You cannot say he never cared. She was a member of team seven and he has stated, manga evidence, that as such was important to him. He has rescued her from harm many times. She was his teammate. And in his private reflections he has many times thought of her face along side Naruto.
> 
> ...



Sakura attempted to kill him for the right reasons because of his previous actions that he committed against everyone such as attacking Killer Bee and the Kage Summit, it had gone too far so there was no choice but to kill him. First time she didn?t even try and attack him, she was just talking and when she turned around, Sasuke was about to land a Chidori to her face if Kakashi hadn?t intervened. This shows Sasuke had no hesitance, from there Sakura should have learnt. Then when she actually did try and kill him, she failed miserably and her life was in danger again, Sasuke had no hesitance in slashing her throat until Naruto intervened. 

And a few chapters ago he just called Sakura useless and you saw her reaction/face after. This is why it would be a messed up relationship. It?s easy to say ?oh Sasuke will change? but he?s changed countless times and it?s not exactly a guarantee that he would stick with one impersonation or other, as evidenced by recent chapters. 

The relationship Sakura wants, Sasuke has never shown any interest whatsoever regarding it. And you bring up the Vegeta reference, well, did he ever try and kill Bulma (as far as I know, he didn?t but would be gld to be proven wrong)? That?s what matters here and even then DBZ wasn?t trying to portray any themes like Naruto is. Honestly, this seems like a typical bad boy situation where a hopeless girl tries to change the corrupt guy and well, it is pathetic. It's just delusional to think you can still love someone when they tried to kill you, the hints were clearly there. Sakura should be the main rolemodel/heroine of the manga, she is far from it.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ah, the 5 chapters where Sasuke was the good, insightful leader of team 7.

Good times.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 16, 2014)

You noobs
Don't you get it
Chicks love men who treat them like trash


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> You noobs
> Don't you get it
> Chicks love men who treat them like trash



This.

Bitch better not get too comfortable, she's walking back. She got 2 legs.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2014)

Snowfairy said:


> I don't know why this is such a main staple of the anti sasusaku arguments. They both tried to kill each other so that's the end of the relationship? That makes sense in the real world yes. This manga has shown time and again real world rules don't always apply.



That's such an idiotic argument for the reasons Pocalypse stated. Furthermore, a series having a "blue and orange morality" will fail. Do you know why? Because if you are as an author trying to convey themes related to that matter to the reader you have to keep that grounded in reality. 

However...his treatment of Sakura and his attempts on her life were treated as wrong, as they were. For you and other supporters it should definitely be the dealbreaker if you were consistent. There's nothing uplifting or inspiring about the idea of an alleged heroine that still pines for a guy that has on numerous times mistreated her and even tried to kill her. 



> If your brother killed your entire family and mind fucked you over and over whether or not you found out he did it based on orders, you would not be all like T_T Nii-chan I love you. But in this fictional manga, we understand Sasuke's love for his brother in the context of the fictional environment they live in.
> 
> In real life, if your best friend was overly jealous of you, tried to kill you multiple times, and abandoned you to go on a quest for power you'd be like, screw you dude I'm done. In this environment of ninja and war and power struggles we understand Naruto's desire to save his friend and keep his promise.
> 
> And yes, in real life, if the person you loved abandoned you on a bench you probably wouldn't go on a quest to find him, and seek his acceptance and when you found out he was doing bad things decide you would kill him in order to save him from himself. But we understand this reasoning in terms of the environment of this manga.



Kishi's ridiculous personality shifts as it pertains to Sasuke is simply a highlight of his issue as it pertains to this matter as well; he doesn't understand people or relationships enough to be expressing the themes he wanted through them. He allowed the relationships with Sasuke especially to experience pitfalls that make them lose their sympathetic nature completely.

We understand it, and just as well think he's pathetic for it. Because it is not a healthy thing to do. SasuSaku is not a healthy thing; because a character that does these things is not, and usually are not, to be admired. You are pitifully trying to have your cake and eat it too. When you wanna sing praises for SasuSaku you can only do that based on concepts of how you recognize how they exist in reality, but when the real flaws of it are brought up you wanna play this game at "blue and orange morality" which completely destroys your arguments that attempt to elicit sympathy from the individual. 

SasuSaku is more of the same type of unhealthy garbage that you see in a lot of fiction these days where it basically encourages putting up with a generally terrible person on very superficial bases. 



> There is a line between fact and fiction. Sometimes there is an internal logic that applies to some of the characters actions that wouldn't make sense in reality.



On this matter, it is dependent on its anchoring to reality.



> And if the argument is that these character developments are all flaws in the manga and you want it to be more realistic, then why are you still reading? There must be something about the escape from reality that you enjoy from this manga.
> 
> In this manga, redemption can come to anyone. Zabuza showed us this, Gaara showed us this, Pein showed us this, Obito showed us this. I could go on and on.



Exaggerations of traits do not mean violation of basic notions behind them, or the themes commonly expressed through them. It really is a load of bullshit when you have to cry "It's fiction!" as it pertains to this very human, very real aspect. Because if I am wrong for criticizing on the basis of that logic then you have no place in admiring it on that same token.

Zabuza died, Pein died, Obito is likely going to die. Gaara was possessed literally by a malignant entity. 



> I don't think Sasusaku fans should be looked down on, or fans of any couple for accepting that in this particular manga, redemption and a change of direction is more likely than not. And I don't think labeling a pairing like sasusaku abusive or destructive or anything like that holds any real standing because you're disregarding how this manga works entirely in every other scenario.



SasuSaku is abusive and is degrading to Sakura's character especially. There's a reason why people look at her so poorly on this matter. I will look down on anyone that thinks they can reasonably justify its flaws (they can't), and even worse try to celebrate this relationship as if it is anything that carries any actual appeal to it beyond the superficial. 

You are like I said trying to have your cake and eat it too. The basis on which you and other fans derive their investment into this pairing is only and can only be based on concepts of which you recognize in reality; however you want to cry foul when people do the same thing...for negative and extremely valid reasons.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 16, 2014)

Thx for clearing that up.



> It's not sad for her character IMO. Strength through love for others isn't an uncommon theme in manga.



True, there's nothing wrong with gaining additional strength from emotional support. However, that's not what you were saying in your previous post. 
What you said is that Sakura is lacking in self-confidence and that she needs Naruto or Sasuke, because she can't advance by herself. And that's unforgivable in my opinion.

To take an example out of a different anime, that's as if in Tengen Toppa Guren Lagann Simon had needed Kamina as an emotional crutch to show his true power until the very end. The whole believe in the me who believes in you concept was like training wheels for Simon.


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Jul 16, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> You noobs
> Don't you get it
> Chicks love men who treat them like trash





ironblade_x1 said:


> This.
> 
> Bitch better not get too comfortable, she's walking back. She got 2 legs.



Sexist much?


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 16, 2014)

Purely Sadistic said:


> Sexist much?


No I am realistic
Its not just girls, tons of guys find Tsundere's hot


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 16, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Sakura attempted to kill him for the right reasons because of his previous actions that he committed against everyone such as attacking Killer Bee and the Kage Summit, it had gone too far so there was no choice but to kill him. First time she didn’t even try and attack him, she was just talking and when she turned around, Sasuke was about to land a Chidori to her face if Kakashi hadn’t intervened. This shows Sasuke had no hesitance, from there Sakura should have learnt. Then when she actually did try and kill him, she failed miserably and her life was in danger again, Sasuke had no hesitance in slashing her throat until Naruto intervened.
> 
> And a few chapters ago he just called Sakura useless and you saw her reaction/face after. This is why it would be a messed up relationship. It’s easy to say “oh Sasuke will change” but he’s changed countless times and it’s not exactly a guarantee that he would stick with one impersonation or other, as evidenced by recent chapters.
> 
> The relationship Sakura wants, Sasuke has never shown any interest whatsoever regarding it. And you bring up the Vegeta reference, well, did he ever try and kill Bulma (as far as I know, he didn’t but would be gld to be proven wrong)? That’s what matters here and even then DBZ wasn’t trying to portray any themes like Naruto is. Honestly, this seems like a typical bad boy situation where a hopeless girl tries to change the corrupt guy and well, it is pathetic. It's just delusional to think you can still love someone when they tried to kill you, the hints were clearly there. Sakura should be the main rolemodel/heroine of the manga, she is far from it.



She called out to him from the stands during the Majin Buu arc and he shot a ki blast in her direction. Ended up killing a couple hundred people.

Anyway, I wasn't saying it was the same manga, I was pointing out similarities in their characters. Two guys coming from a clan or planet of people killed off. The last of their kind seeking vengeance on the person who did it. Saying hurtful and mean things to cover how they really feel. Acting like they are better then the main character. So on an so forth. 

Anyway. I don't think Sakura is pathetic. Sakura has fond memories of Sasuke, the same as Naruto does. It may be wrong to try to hold on to them in a real world setting. And in the last few chapters we did see her waver in her hopes a bit. That fake smile to Sai meant she understood after all that happened that things aren't the same. But at the end of the day, he is there, fighting along side her and Naruto. You can't blame either of them for being nostalgic and wanting things to go back. 

It makes it understandable that she would flinch when something negative came from his mouth. It snaps her back to the present. It's not pathetic in my opinion it makes sense for what is happening in the manga at the moment. This war is all happening in the course of one day right? It's probably an emotional roller coaster.

But anyway, still doesn't change the fact that whether or not for the right reasons, she tried to kill Saskue as well. You said they were just talking when he attacked her first, but she did have the Kunai out and ready under her robe. You think Sasuke wasn't aware? Or that he was just going to wait around for her to try to stick him?

She was obviously lying when she said she wanted to join him. He knew what she was there for. And as for the no hesitance part. Sasuke was not in the normal state of mind. He was crazy laughing and almost OOC. I'm sure having the Zetsus in his body that Karin foreshadowed at the Kage summit had Noooothing to do with it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2014)

Now these are not my words, but I was watching a review of Kimi no Todoke, and the reviewer was making a contrast between Sawako and typical shoujo heroines. His introduction in which he was describing typical ones and his issues with them just sounded strangely familiar here...:

_It’s ironic that works that authors of works that are supposed to appeal to girls have some of the most misogynistic themes to ever come out of Japan. You think that dumb whores that fall in love with guys for no apparent reason would something exclusive to shonen-targeted harems, but nope. A popular approach in shoujo is to make the girl subject to a straight-up abusive relationship, which they continue to run back to over and over again, sometimes for hundreds of chapters on end. It’s actually rare the girl realizes how self-destructive the abusive relationship is and gets out of it, or have it resolved in some other logical way, and thus the work doesn’t serve to address some prevalent social issue. It just makes the girl look like a weak, dependent, useless idiot…_

While this was pertaining to shoujo, a lot of it very strongly applies to Sakura. If Kishi got his idea on what a heroine would be from that...well...egh. Furthermore, SasuSaku IS derided as typical shoujo fare for a reason.


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Now these are not my words, but I was watching a review of Kimi no Todoke, and the reviewer was making a contrast between Sawako and typical shoujo heroines. His introduction in which he was describing typical ones and his issues with them just sounded strangely familiar here...:
> 
> _It?s ironic that works that authors of works that are supposed to appeal to girls have some of the most misogynistic themes to ever come out of Japan. You think that dumb whores that fall in love with guys for no apparent reason would something exclusive to shonen-targeted harems, but nope. A popular approach in shoujo is to make the girl subject to a straight-up abusive relationship, which they continue to run back to over and over again, sometimes for hundreds of chapters on end. It?s actually rare the girl realizes how self-destructive the abusive relationship is and gets out of it, or have it resolved in some other logical way, and thus the work doesn?t serve to address some prevalent social issue. It just makes the girl look like a weak, dependent, useless idiot?_
> 
> While this was pertaining to shoujo, a lot of it very strongly applies to Sakura. If Kishi got his idea on what a heroine would be from that...well...egh. Furthermore, SasuSaku IS derided as typical shoujo fare for a reason.



Because I can take seriously the opinion of someone on the topic of misogyny when they refer to the female characters in the situations as "dumb whores" right off the bat


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2014)

Now, I wouldn't use "whore" but "dumb" definitely. Misogynistic...eh...so-so. Everything else, that's what she is on this. Her worst is reflected in it. If I had changed the words around and presented it as myself stating the point, the point would remain the same. That applies very strongly to Sakura and SasuSaku.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 16, 2014)

Snowfairy said:


> She called out to him from the stands during the Majin Buu arc and he shot a ki blast in her direction. Ended up killing a couple hundred people.
> 
> Anyway, I wasn't saying it was the same manga, I was pointing out similarities in their characters. Two guys coming from a clan or planet of people killed off. The last of their kind seeking vengeance on the person who did it. Saying hurtful and mean things to cover how they really feel. Acting like they are better then the main character. So on an so forth.
> 
> ...



You are making it sound like Sakura was in the wrong for trying to kill Sasuke and that they were both trying to kill each other. Going by that notion everyone who is on the good side are in the wrong for trying to kill the other side. Difference is, Sakura didn't even know what Sasuke would be like and she should have known from the first instance he tried to kill her, hell, she should have known ages ago what he was really like because of his past actions, there's no justifying that.

You would think a fellow Team 7 teammate who's supposed to have these great fond memories wouldn't just act so hastily in trying to kill someone when you've known them for a very long time. These fond memories are nothing compared to what she witnessed against Sasuke. Trying to kill someone beats any fond memory of just giving attention for a few mere seconds, which Sasuke gave in that picture you posted. That's why him reminiscing of Team 7 when he attacked Bee didn't mean shit, the guy cannot be taken seriously and with his constant mood swings, you don't know who is who. But Sakura for some idiotic reason only seems the good side (hardly any pertaining to their relationship) and she will likely regret it again. 

And regarding the Zetsus, he was everywhere in everyone's bodies. It didn't make them crazy or turn bat shit insane. Sasuke was in full control of his actions from the get go. He wasn't possessed and shouldn't be used as a excuse to condone his actions.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 16, 2014)

Snowfairy said:


> Because I can take seriously the opinion of someone on the topic of misogyny when they refer to the female characters in the situations as "dumb whores" right off the bat



His wording aside, the underlying argument is sound. A lot of shoujo manga show a female ideal from the 50s. Sure the girl finishes school often even college, but in the relationship they end up getting reduced to a mere accessory to the man.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 16, 2014)

Snowfairy said:


> But anyway, still doesn't change the fact that whether or not for the right reasons, she tried to kill Saskue as well. You said they were just talking when he attacked her first, but she did have the Kunai out and ready under her robe. You think Sasuke wasn't aware? Or that he was just going to wait around for her to try to stick him?
> 
> She was obviously lying when she said she wanted to join him. He knew what she was there for. And as for the no hesitance part. Sasuke was not in the normal state of mind. He was crazy laughing and almost OOC. I'm sure having the Zetsus in his body that Karin foreshadowed at the Kage summit had Noooothing to do with it.



You are seriously defending Sasuke in that moment? Reminds me of that post of comparing Sasuke with Naruto.

Sasuke willingly fought the Kages and killed Danzo. Crazy or not, he did it. He was aware. He admitted killing Danzo in front of Hiruzen. He had that twisted thought of cleansing the Uchiha clan by destroying the village and such. 

Trying to kill Itachi wasn't in his right state of mind? Killing Danzo wasn't? 

If there was anyone who truly understands Sasuke, it is Naruto. Sakura? Hardly. The circumstances have always worked in Naruto's favor in understanding Sasuke, never Sakura.
What does she know about loneliness that Naruto and Sasuke grew up with? The pain of losing someone? Sasuke lost his clan, lost Itachi. While not in the same degree, Naruto lost Jiraiya. Sakura? Zero. 

Naruto's actions and talks are what have really influenced Sasuke. 'What is wrong with you?!' shouted Sasuke. Naruto takes the brunt of it. Fighting Sasuke at the Valley of the End was the start. 

SasuSaku is heavily one sided. She has all these feelings for him, and what exactly do we have regarding Sasuke's thoughts of Sakura? Hardly anything beyond teammate. Heck, we even have conflicts of him thinking about that. Sakura is simply seen as 'amongst the Leaf-nins' at times. His opinion of her changes time and time again. His focus on her? Hardly. 

Either people hate her pathetic attempts or simply pity her. I see both. She gets stabbed by Madara, thinks about Sasuke not caring about her. Naruto tries to save her and Kakashi and stuff. Sure Sasuke's mind is on the battle, that's his thought. Naruto? Sure he needs to focus on the battle, but at least there's the consideration about the safety of his teammates at the back of his mind.

How pathetic is that? If SasuSaku actually does happen, to me it only makes her look even more pathetic as a character. The way she keeps wanting his attention despite what he sees her? Talks about her? Please. At least Naruto wanting his acknowledgment is seen more successful. Their interactions is simply that of teammates. So what if Sasuke catches Sakura as Gaara's sand weakens? He was looking after his teammate. The same thing when he quickly went to go after Naruto as he lays injured in front of Gaara. The same way he thinks both of them when Kakashi lectures about revenge. Trying to cheer her up for the chuunin exam. Hardly anything he did or still does right now has ever shown to mean anything but a decent interaction for comrades. That itself is a surprise since this is Sasuke we're talking about.   

Sasuke showing interest in girls? Yeah, just go watch 'Road to Ninja'.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 16, 2014)

Can't bring myself to care as long as NaruSaku and SasuSaku don't become canon at the same damn time


----------



## Sete (Jul 16, 2014)

Its a manga coming from a guy's imaginary. Maybe that is just the underlying fetish he has, or a product of the society and culture he grew in.
Either way its pretty obvious where this is going.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 16, 2014)

I just think we desarve something better i mean how hard is to write a strong female that we can care about.


----------



## Sete (Jul 16, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> I just think we desarve something better i mean how hard is to write a strong female that we can care about.



You better off reading something else.


This seems a strong character lead.


----------



## Chaelius (Jul 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Now, I wouldn't use "whore" but "dumb" definitely. Misogynistic...eh...so-so. Everything else, that's what she is on this. Her worst is reflected in it. If I had changed the words around and presented it as myself stating the point, the point would remain the same. That applies very strongly to Sakura and SasuSaku.



Wording is pretty important though, that rant you posted reminded me of those Elliot Roger videos: "Dumb whores falling for jerks instead of nice gentlemen like me" vibes.

Still the main consumers of shojo and books like twilight/50 shades are women, does that make them dumb whores that support misogyny or is it a simpler case of people enjoying a fantasy or fictional story for a bit of escapism rather than taking a high horse moral stand? A character, story or relationship doesn't have to abide to your moral standards for you to like it or enjoy it.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 16, 2014)

Uh no... Japan is a country where feminism and gay rights still have a way to go actually... so the criticism is founded.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Wording is pretty important though, that rant you posted reminded me of those Elliot Roger videos: "Dumb whores falling for jerks instead of nice gentlemen like me" vibes.
> 
> Still the main consumers of shojo and books like twilight/50 shades are women, does that make them dumb whores that support misogyny or is it a simpler case of people enjoying a fantasy or fictional story for a bit of escapism rather than taking a high horse moral stand? A character, story or relationship doesn't have to abide to your moral standards for you to like it or enjoy it.



Except he doesn't refer to women in general as that and you are leaning on the jealousy accusation to discredit his point. Would his argument be any different had it come from a woman? The answer is no. 

How the hell is it a "high horse moral stand"? When those stories are HEAVILY criticized on all sides for violating extremely basic standards on the matter? It's escape, but that doesn't change the disturbing nature of it. That does not change the critique of it. Because it also reflects a more troubling darker side on the matter which is seen in real life all the time. 

A character, story, or relationship _in itself_ does not, as each have varying natures and contributions to a story; You can appreciate a villain for offering vital tension to a story. You can appreciate a rivalry for giving something the protagonist strives to overcome, and you can appreciate a story as the sum of those parts and more. 

However a romantic relationship, where I assume in most places "romantic" means one of _ideal_ intimacy, I would figure would. A relationship of platonic nature as well in which the author is trying to push as a positive the same applies. Because for many, for most, when they get behind a relationship of that nature it is through matters of that relationship appealing to their sensibilities on the matter. Romantic and platonic relationships specifically touch upon matters of values and ideals on the matter in order to resonate with the reader. Why do you think people react with such negativity over how Kishi tries to push the idea that Sasuke and Naruto are these special breed of best friends? Why do you think people are disgusted by the concept of Sasuke and Sakura or Sasuke and Karin, most notably? The answer is simple. They fail to resonate with the readers' ideals and values on those matters.


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 16, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Thx for clearing that up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relying on others is a main point in the manga though

Itachi- "No matter how powerful you become, never try to shoulder everything alone. Otherwise you will undoubtedly fail. Your Father Minato could be Hokage because he had your mother Kushina and all the others. Your dream is the same as your father's isn't it? Then, remember... It's not that if you become Hokage everyone will acknowledge you, it is the ones who are acknowledged that can become hokage. Do not forget your friends." 

1st Hokage-"The fellow countrymen of the leaf make up each part of my body? Those of the village believe in me and I believe in them? that?s what being a Hokage is!"

In the beginning, Sakura had terrible confidence in herself because of bullying. She became a ninja, something to be proud of, so much so that a lot of people took her pride in her shinobi knowledge as an arrogance. But the fact she could become a shinobi was probably a huge achievement for her. It was very easy to shake her from belief that she could do anything before they even entered the chuunin exams. She didn't understand what being a ninja really was even though she knew all the rules. She was placed on a team with two powerhouses and paled in comparison and it was another blow to her self worth. 

But it is the desire to fight on par with them, to be acknowledged by them and to protect them that causes her growth. And I don't think that's bad.

As Kakashi has noted "Sakura is the same as Naruto... her inability to accept defeat is beyond the average person..."

And being a ninja means to endure. And so she does and in my opinion it makes her an interesting character.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah, relying on others. It gives Sasuke constipation when it comes to relying on others. The thing is, he finds it hard that he has to rely on others. If they're useless to him, he wouldn't rely on them. He forgets about them. It's what he has always done. He went after Orochimaru. He has Taka as his team. Cast them aside when Karin is useless to him, leaves Suigetsu and Juugo without the care in the world. When they come back? What was his reaction to them again? All the people who actually come back to Sasuke are those who any reasonable average person see as pitiful. Karin with her obsession, Suigetsu with his supposedly to be funny obsession of cutting, Juugo with his delusion of Kimimaro, and of course Sakura. 

He's the exact opposite of what Itachi told Naruto about being acknowledged to become Hokage, not become Hokage to be acknowledged.  It's the common trait he has with Indra, solitude and power.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 16, 2014)

Sete said:


> You better off reading something else.
> 
> 
> This seems a strong character lead.



I'm sure she straights ** strenghts straights things good.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 16, 2014)

Snowfairy said:


> Relying on others is a main point in the manga though
> 
> Itachi- "No matter how powerful you become, never try to shoulder everything alone. Otherwise you will undoubtedly fail. Your Father Minato could be Hokage because he had your mother Kushina and all the others. Your dream is the same as your father's isn't it? Then, remember... It's not that if you become Hokage everyone will acknowledge you, it is the ones who are acknowledged that can become hokage. Do not forget your friends."
> 
> ...



If you had phrased it like this in the original post I wouldn't have found anything against it. But you phrased it in a manner which implied that Sakura would never grow beyond her self-doubt. Friendship and love giving you more power is fine. But that's not the same as being reduced to nothing without the support of your friends. What I want Sakura to become is a confident woman who knows what she wants and who has enough self-respect to demand being treated as an equal in a relationship. With Naruto that much is given. From the beginning Sakura has treated Naruto as an equal, with Sasuke she has always put him on a pedestal and he has always looked down upon her. Even now, take his comment about Kakashi being of no more use than Sakura. That's disrespectful and insulting to both of them.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> I just think we desarve something better i mean how hard is to write a strong female that we can care about.



I'm starting to wonder if a strong female lead would actually be popular with Japanese youth demographic.  There has to be a reason why that of the shonen manga I read, the really popular ones don't have a strong female lead, or the female lead is basically used for drama or ecchi reasons.  

I mean, shit, is it just a coincidence that one of my favorite shonen of all time, Psyren, had a strong female lead, yet was oddly enough unpopular in Japan?  Psyren was loved everywhere else BUT Japan.  But then I loved the male lead in Psyren too.  Psyren was just really unconventional when it came to shonen tropes.

Also, for the longest time I've wondered if Kishi was married, or had a girlfriend, or ever went on a date.  Cause the way he writes women in general, not just Sakura, leaves much to be desired.  At least with Sakura, I can say that he's basing her character on some girl he knew in his youth.  Would make a lot of sense.  But his utter failure to write ANY good female just throws that argument right outta the window.  Hell, the only female that didn't annoy me at one point is Konan (I think).


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 16, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> You are making it sound like Sakura was in the wrong for trying to kill Sasuke and that they were both trying to kill each other. Going by that notion everyone who is on the good side are in the wrong for trying to kill the other side. Difference is, Sakura didn't even know what Sasuke would be like and she should have known from the first instance he tried to kill her, hell, she should have known ages ago what he was really like because of his past actions, there's no justifying that.
> 
> You would think a fellow Team 7 teammate who's supposed to have these great fond memories wouldn't just act so hastily in trying to kill someone when you've known them for a very long time. These fond memories are nothing compared to what she witnessed against Sasuke. Trying to kill someone beats any fond memory of just giving attention for a few mere seconds, which Sasuke gave in that picture you posted. That's why him reminiscing of Team 7 when he attacked Bee didn't mean shit, the guy cannot be taken seriously and with his constant mood swings, you don't know who is who. But Sakura for some idiotic reason only seems the good side (hardly any pertaining to their relationship) and she will likely regret it again.
> 
> And regarding the Zetsus, he was everywhere in everyone's bodies. It didn't make them crazy or turn bat shit insane. Sasuke was in full control of his actions from the get go. He wasn't possessed and shouldn't be used as a excuse to condone his actions.




Everyone on the good side? There is no good side. The good people have done wrong things and made bad choices too. Are you suggesting Konoha is good? That was part of the conversation with the hokages and the mistakes that Konoha has made. They have wrongly killed as well. The only reason the reader may view someone as good, is because they are the main characters of this manga. It's the whole idea of the winner writes history. We view the story from Konoha's perspective, if we viewed the manga from an enemy of konoha they would no longer be the good guy. Everyone in this manga really has done something that in the real world would seem irredeemable, but they can be redeemed still because kishi has done it time and again now. It's expected.

As for putting so much weight in him trying to kill her, again, I don't understand where it is coming from seeing how this manga is written. In the world of this manga it is totally possible to be friends with someone who tried to kill you in the past. It is not the end all be all in this universe. It might be the opinions of the readers that it SHOULD be that way, but as Kishi writes this story, it's not that way. That's just a fact of the manga we are reading.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 16, 2014)

A kiss is going to happen


----------



## Plague (Jul 16, 2014)

Sasuke being redeemed shouldn't be a big surprise. Afterall, there are anime characters out there who have done worse and been redeemed in their universes. I think the problem with Anti-SS is that you guys are trying to put a real world spin on it, but that's a fallacy in and of itself since, well, it isn't real. 

I'm not a Sakura fan or SS fan. To be honest I would prefer Sakura dying alone, but from a writers perspective I think they have a chance.


----------



## Corvida (Jul 16, 2014)

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 16, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Also, for the longest time I've wondered if Kishi was married, or had a girlfriend, or ever went on a date.  Cause the way he writes women in general, not just Sakura, leaves much to be desired.  At least with Sakura, I can say that he's basing her character on some girl he knew in his youth.  Would make a lot of sense.  But his utter failure to write ANY good female just throws that argument right outta the window.  Hell, the only female that didn't annoy me at one point is Konan (I think).



I believe Kishimoto is in fact married and has a child. I think I read it somewhere that such experience was the reason why Kishimoto had Naruto meeting his parents, the whole birth of Naruto revisited and the story of his parents. From an orphan to suddenly get the chance to meet his parents, the feeling of Naruto's parents about his birth just as Kishi with his child.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 16, 2014)

Come on, Sasuke!  Kiss her now while she is vulnerable and in love.  Be cool like the Naruto-Stomper you are


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 16, 2014)

Sasuke and Sakura Eyefucked the shit out of eachother.


----------



## Bijuu Bomber (Jul 16, 2014)

They're eye fucking each other and Itachi is lovin' it too.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2014)

Plague said:


> Sasuke being redeemed shouldn't be a big surprise. Afterall, there are anime characters out there who have done worse and been redeemed in their universes. I think the problem with Anti-SS is that you guys are trying to put a real world spin on it, but that's a fallacy in and of itself since, well, it isn't real.
> 
> I'm not a Sakura fan or SS fan. To be honest I would prefer Sakura dying alone, but from a writers perspective I think they have a chance.



No one is disputing that he'll be redeemed. Also, how many of you really don't understand the basics of conveying themes and morals to the reader? This is an issue that is intrinsically tied to how you can identify it in reality. You can't do anything but put a "real-world spin" on it because it can only be defined by how it is recognized in reality. I think it's amazing how so many never realize this.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2014)

Bahamut Slayer said:


> I believe Kishimoto is in fact married and has a child. I think I read it somewhere that such experience was the reason why Kishimoto had Naruto meeting his parents, the whole birth of Naruto revisited and the story of his parents. From an orphan to suddenly get the chance to meet his parents, the feeling of Naruto's parents about his birth just as Kishi with his child.



Really? I could have sworn the catalyst for Naruto's relationship with his parents was Kishi's own relationship with his parents.

Anyway, I'm amazed Kishi is married.  I definitely never heard anything bout that before


----------



## ch1p (Jul 16, 2014)

Itachi gets action even after he dies.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 16, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Really? I could have sworn the catalyst for Naruto's relationship with his parents was Kishi's own relationship with his parents.
> 
> Anyway, I'm amazed Kishi is married.  I definitely never heard anything bout that before



Yep. Bahamut is right about Kishi's family.



> _During my career as a mangaka, I got married, had kids and became a father. This directly influenced the story in Naruto. Through these experiences, I realized the things that are important in this world. Being a parent gave me a different perspective, which I didn’t have when I was single.
> 
> The character Naruto represents a little bit of myself and a little bit of my child. It was after my children were born that I wanted to write about Naruto’s parents. The way Naruto’s parents feel about him is very close to how I feel towards my kids._


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh, this is still here instead of being moved into the main thread.

We have a pairing shipping moderator in our midst.


----------



## Corvida (Jul 16, 2014)

> Seto Kaiba said:
> 
> 
> > No one is disputing that he'll be redeemed. Also, how many of you really don't understand the basics of conveying themes and morals to the reader? This is an issue that is intrinsically tied to how you can identify it in reality. You can't do anything but put a "real-world spin" on it because it can only be defined by how it is recognized in reality. I think it's amazing how so many never realize this.
> ...


----------



## Shattering (Jul 16, 2014)

Care and love?

So if I see anyone falling randomly on the streets and I hold them that means I wanna bang them, I truly love them deeply inside hy heart and I would like to marry that person but I would never tell right?

Trying to give this so much importance proves how desperate some of you are :S

The best you can get out of this is that Sasuke is not a complete dickhead


----------



## mayumi (Jul 16, 2014)

The mods are pretty generous for SS thread still existing in the telegram to begin with. Any chance of NaruSaku or Naruhina pairing scene happening = deleting thread.
I think NaruSasu should have made plenty of pairing threads when they got like million moments.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 16, 2014)

thread going strong 

only pairing threads haha


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 16, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> It could just be Kishimoto trying to make it _seem like_ SasuSaku is going to happen.
> 
> Kakashi said that the feelings Sakura had towards Sasuke had likely changed since she was younger, meaning there's reason to believe she may not actually love him any more. Even if she does still have feelings for him, I don't think there's any likelihood of her ever acting upon them after all that Sasuke has done. Even if he is redeemed, I genuinely don't know if she would still want to be with him.
> 
> Like WPK said, Sasuke doesn't really give a darn for her. He wanted to repay the debt because she had effectively saved him, but it doesn't mean that he's suddenly fallen for her and wants to be her husband, especially not since a short while ago he was calling her useless and treating her like shit.​​



I can agree with this. All so it should be noted Kishi like to show all type of pairing . It was not to long ago where NS can some or NH or even SK got a page or to for it. So it can easy be just some thing Kishi throw in as he now his fan will love it.

All I say is there still a lot to Saskue we dont now about. I remember when he was fighting Obito and he was thinking of a old team 7 phote. Only for naruto to be cut in half. So we really dont now what Kishi will do.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Yep. Bahamut is right about Kishi's family.



Wow so we might never have gotten to know Minato or Kushina if Kishi never had kids?  Wow, just wow.  That, more than anything, makes me think think Kishi is a shitty writer.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Deep down, Seto *loves* pairings. I've never seen someone post so much in pairing threads. Seto, stop being such a tsundere and let it out man.



To be fair it kind of overshadows the story.


----------



## Chaelius (Jul 16, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> To be fair it kind of overshadows the story.



This thread is now longer than any prediction thread we've had in weeks and longer than any KT/KL thread we've had in months and it's been less than 2 days. #thethirstisreal 

Although Sasuke's ST thread is getting up there as well.


----------



## Scila9 (Jul 16, 2014)

This is probably the thread I should have posted this in instead of that other one...

Sauce was stranded, and it's thanks to Sakura and Obito he got out. The least (I mean the _least_) he could do is catch her before she fell due to exhaustion --> Exhaustion from *saving his ass*. 

She was falling. He was there. It'd be an even bigger dick move than calling her useless (imo) to dodge and just let her hit the ground (can you imagine? ) Especially after she just proved she wasn't useless by *saving his ass*.

I hope he really thanked them too. That'd be even better. But apparently there are differing translations... again. So we gotta wait for the raws. what is up with MP and MS lately

As for the "eye smex" ... I don't even know what to say to that. It's just hilarious. Sasuke could look at her with the most deadpan expression in the history of deadpan expressions and it'd be called proof of deeply rooted feelings. 

But yeah, they made eye contact. The eye contact was focused on. Sasuke wasn't looking at her with disdain or hate-filled rage. Sakura wasn't looking at him with fear, doubt, or hurt. Yay for progress.

Overall, Sasuke's decency is showing and it means there's hope for him. Either before the end of this battle or soon after Sasuke will value his bonds like he used to. I'm betting after, but we'll see.



Arya Stark said:


> Because someone has to open the thread so rest of Telegrams is saved from poop.



It didn't work


----------



## Shattering (Jul 16, 2014)

*SasuSaku moments compilation*

Dat smile 



Sasuke cares


He is just protecting her


Sasuke has so much confidence in Sakura he knew being hold by a kunai tied to a scroll would be enought to keep her safe 


Pff no need to hide your feelings anymore precious Sasuke-kun  we know you love her 


Fecundation complete!


----------



## ch1p (Jul 16, 2014)

ASS tries too hard to be unfunny.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 16, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> This thread is now longer than any prediction thread we've had in weeks and* longer than any KT/KL thread we've had in months* and it's been less than 2 days. #thethirstisreal
> 
> Although Sasuke's ST thread is getting up there as well.



Naw. My "this manga is stupid" thread in June got around 450 in 24 hours before I requested a lock. Probably same number of deleted posts, too.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 16, 2014)

Dat SasuSaku. I don't even ship them and I thought it was cute pek

But I also liked the Obito-Sakura interaction. But Obito was also encouraging NaruSaku. Shipping overload!!


----------



## Scila9 (Jul 16, 2014)

^ Kishi's a pro


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 16, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> This thread is now longer than any prediction thread we've had in weeks and longer than any KT/KL thread we've had in months and it's been less than 2 days. #thethirstisreal
> 
> Although *Sasuke's ST thread* is getting up there as well.



That thread is retarded.  I don't even know what they're talking bout anymore.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jul 16, 2014)

Sasuke: "For one moment, i will not act as though as i despise you enough to let you die in spite you being necessary to save the world Sakura."

NF: "SOOOOOO ROMANTICA!!!!"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 16, 2014)

I still don't get how people can claim that there was a NaruSaku tease in this week's chapter. 

Even if Obito made some openly romantic statement (which...he...didn't...), he doesn't know Sakura at all. You have to be pretty desperate to take his word over Kakashi, who not only just a dozen chapters ago pointed out that Sakura loved Sasuke, but has known Sakura for five years and has watched her grow up.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I still don't get how people can claim that there was a NaruSaku tease in this week's chapter.
> 
> Even if Obito made some openly romantic statement (which...he...didn't...), he doesn't know Sakura at all. You have to be pretty desperate to take his word over Kakashi, who not only just a dozen chapters ago pointed out that Sakura loved Sasuke, but has known Sakura for five years and has watched her grow up.


i know right


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 16, 2014)

NarSak on this chapter? bahhhh


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 16, 2014)

lol we come back to (he doesn't know her) argument 

sai, yemato , minato , now obito = he doesn't know anything 

kakashi (her feeling change)= it is still the same but getting stronger


----------



## ch1p (Jul 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I still don't get how people can claim that there was a NaruSaku tease in this week's chapter.
> 
> Even if Obito made some openly romantic statement (which...he...didn't...), he doesn't know Sakura at all. You have to be pretty desperate to take his word over Kakashi, who not only just a dozen chapters ago pointed out that Sakura loved Sasuke, but has known Sakura for five years and has watched her grow up.



That's what the adults that barely know Sakura always do with her. Comment on Sakura's love life. With unfinished sentences, platonic statements, and of course, ellipsis. Or mummy fucking. Never forget the mummy fucking.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 16, 2014)

Seto shut the fuck up. You're picking fights with pretty much everyone over this.




Rindaman said:


> I think it's funny when people bring up development when it comes to parings , especially in these type of Shounen. DBZ, one of Kishi's inspirations for Naruto had a pairing of Vegeta and Bulma of all people.




I'm still amazed there are people out there who think that just because a story is a shonen, that romance can't be well written - as if shonen is a genre instead of a demographic.

That being said, Naruto is not one of those titles where romance is really anything significant - It's just Kishi's way of describing how he thinks a teenage girl's mind is supposed to work. I mean I give props to the guy for making Sakura's mind not 100% Sasuke-Kun all the time, despite being fairly frequent... (unlike Hinata where Naruto is her only thought.)

But come on guys, Kishi's no romance master who has been stringing the pairing fans along a red string of promises with some "romantic sub-plot" - to call anything a romantic sub-plot in this story is sheer lunacy - he's just pandering to a fanbase that lacked any sort of meaningful moments.


Fuck, wouldn't surprise me if next chapter it gets brushed off like it's nothing. But you never know...




lathia said:


> Yes.... yessssss... yussss. Naruto x Hinata confirmed?




If anything this kinda proves that there are still plenty who think that NaruHina can't stand up on it's own, or that Sakura is a threat to the pairing and needs to be paired off herself before NH could happen...


----------



## Tangle (Jul 16, 2014)

Closet Pervert said:


> Sasuke: "For one moment, i will not act as though as i despise you enough to let you die in spite you being necessary to save the world Sakura."
> 
> NF: "SOOOOOO ROMANTICA!!!!"



It's the fact that he gazed straight into her eyes while holding her that people are making a big deal about, not just him being nice.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Seto shut the fuck up. You're picking fights with pretty much everyone over this.



No I'm not, very clearly it's those arguing on behalf of SasuSaku. I mean do you really think I'll listen to you anyway?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No I'm not, very clearly it's those arguing on behalf of SasuSaku. I mean do you really think I'll listen to you anyway?




Doesn't stop me from saying it.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 16, 2014)

SasuSaku will be epic, dont care for SasuKarin and SasukHina


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 16, 2014)

Plague said:


> Sasuke being redeemed shouldn't be a big surprise. Afterall, there are anime characters out there who have done worse and been redeemed in their universes. *I think the problem with Anti-SS is that you guys are trying to put a real world spin on it, but that's a fallacy in and of itself since, well, it isn't real. *
> 
> I'm not a Sakura fan or SS fan. To be honest I would prefer Sakura dying alone, but from a writers perspective I think they have a chance.



Let's look at this from an in-universe perspective shall we?

Hatake Kakashi: "_Those who betray ninja rules are trash? but those who betray their comrades are worse than trash._"

Itachi Uchiha: "_Those who turn their hands against their comrades are sure to die a terrible death._"


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr Horrible said:


> Let's look at this from an in-universe perspective shall we?
> 
> Hatake Kakashi: "_Those who betray ninja rules are trash… but those who betray their comrades are worse than trash._"
> 
> Itachi Uchiha: "_Those who turn their hands against their comrades are sure to die a terrible death._"


Let's not forget how there is a rivalry between Ino and Sakura in which good friends decide not to talk to each other anymore for the sake of going after Sasuke for themselves. If one of them ends up with him the other would probably hate them forever, so it's best for them to just get over this shallow infatuation for Sasuke and perhaps move on to other romantic interests so they can be friends again.

Even by the in-universe perspective Sakura's feelings for Sasuke have been consistently portrayed as detrimental to her character. This pairing is just fucking awful, even by the standards set by Kishi's manga.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 16, 2014)

They Eye Fucked the Shit out of eachother.


----------



## Milliardo (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr Horrible said:


> Let's look at this from an in-universe perspective shall we?
> 
> Hatake Kakashi: "_Those who betray ninja rules are trash… but those who betray their comrades are worse than trash._"
> 
> Itachi Uchiha: "_Those who turn their hands against their comrades are sure to die a terrible death._"



that was before naruto brainwashed them. now they work hand in hand with "Those who turn their hands against their comrades" brother.

besides gaara didn't die a terrible death did he?

just accept that kishi will overight their crimes no matter what it is its swept under the rug and they will have a second chance. people's view will change.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> that was before naruto brainwashed them. now they work hand in hand with "Those who turn their hands against their comrades" brother.
> 
> besides gaara didn't die a terrible death did he?
> 
> just accept that kishi will overight their crimes no matter what it is its swept under the rug and they will have a second chance. people's view will change.



Look. I don't know how anyone can make it any clearer. No one is denying that Kishi will do that, but that is exactly what makes him a failure in handling these matters. That is exactly why people find relationships such that of SasuSaku and Sasuke and Naruto's, repugnant. It is what makes Sasuke's redemption simply an event in the story, and large parts of Part II a series of broken aesops.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 16, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> that was before naruto brainwashed them. now they work hand in hand with "Those who turn their hands against their comrades" brother.
> 
> besides gaara didn't die a terrible death did he?



Gaara didn't have comrades, the whole village was terrified of him before he changed (after Naruto gave him a single chance ).

Fuck I hate Sasuke-Gaara comparisons, Gaara is so much less of a shit than Sasuke.



> just accept that kishi will overight their crimes no matter what it is its swept under the rug and they will have a second chance. people's view will change.



Coincidentally everyone in the series who has turned their hand against their comrades is either about to die (Obito) or already dead. I'm not claiming that Sasuke is going to die as that would be unrealistic, it does however speak to the notion that Sasuke is/will get off light for his actions.

Sasuke trying to kill Team 7 is also treated with quite some seriousness in-universe, generally Kishi was showing how far Sasuke has fallen each time he tried to kill one of them. We also have the in-universe ramifications for his actions in that everyone other than Naruto has fuck all trust in Sasuke's sudden change, again which is probably for the best with the while Team 7 picture thing.


----------



## Milliardo (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr Horrible said:


> Gaara didn't have comrades, the whole village was terrified of him before he changed (after Naruto gave him a single chance ).
> 
> Fuck I hate Sasuke-Gaara comparisons, Gaara is so much less of a shit than Sasuke.


 the people in his village are his comrades bro... those are his allies. shikamaru didn't like sasuke but he was his comrade. 




> Coincidentally everyone in the series who has turned their hand against their comrades is either about to die (Obito) or already dead. I'm not claiming that Sasuke is going to die as that would be unrealistic, it does however speak to the notion that Sasuke is/will get off light for his actions.


everybody dies bro but its how they die that matters. you seem to have forgotten that for some reason. so will obito have a "terrible" death? you tell me.



> Sasuke trying to kill Team 7 is also treated with quite some seriousness in-universe, generally Kishi was showing how far Sasuke has fallen each time he tried to kill one of them. We also have the in-universe ramifications for his actions in that everyone other than Naruto has fuck all trust in Sasuke's sudden change, again which is probably for the best with the while Team 7 picture thing.


 well yea i never mentioned they viewed sasuke's previous actions as ok but whats really important is how they will overlook them and forgive sasuke in the end. i'm sorry but he will be viewed differently as in a positive way despite the fact that he did turn his has hands on his comrades. he will also live in the end too.


----------



## Deana (Jul 16, 2014)

When all else fails . . . verbally kill bill Sasuke. XD

I'm so going to enjoy the butt hurt posts when he gets praised, by all the other ninja and the samurai, for saving the world with Naruto.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2014)

Stating that Sasuke will be redeemed and his actions likely whitewashed does nothing to address the CRITICISM people are levying against the matter of, and how that all pertains to his relationships with the cast. As a matter of fact, it is that matter which people have been deriving their criticism from. Trying to avoid what has been a clearly expressed critical point of how the intended themes behind it have been compromised just seems pretty desperate.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Deana (Jul 16, 2014)

^^Ha, and HashiMadara has more romantic chemistry than NS every could pretend to have. Deana, approved!


Seto Kaiba said:


> Stating that Sasuke will be redeemed and his actions likely whitewashed does nothing to address the CRITICISM people are levying against the matter of, and how that all pertains to his relationships with the cast. As a matter of fact, it is that matter which people have been deriving their criticism from. Trying to avoid what has been a clearly expressed critical point of how the intended themes behind it have been compromised just seems pretty desperate.


You should win the pairing fan of the century award. Your devotion to all things anti-SS is inspiring.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2014)

Deana said:


> ^^Ha, and HashiMadara has more romantic chemistry than NS every could pretend to have. Deana, approved!
> You should win the pairing fan of the century award. Your devotion to all things anti-SS is inspiring.



Hm. I see this has absolutely nothing to do with what I posted. This only gives the idea that you're incapable of actually addressing the points made. Furthermore, if you haven't noticed, the matter of Sasuke's redemption is one of the central matters in the story, and Kishi's most consistently stated desire is to express particular themes through it and his relationships with his comrades. Which goes back to the point that his failure to keep them from reaching a particular point, the fact that he has to roll back on so much of previous statements he himself put in the story, and completely break the standard of those themes is only what highlights his failure in that matter.

But go on, I never tire of the attempted cattiness, to be honest. As it only highlights your incompetence in addressing this. It kind of what makes this fun. I have been accused of doing the equivalent of playing a game on "easy mode" debating with you guys though...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 17, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Stating that Sasuke will be redeemed and his actions likely whitewashed does nothing to address the CRITICISM people are levying against the matter of, and how that all pertains to his relationships with the cast. As a matter of fact, it is that matter which people have been deriving their criticism from. Trying to avoid what has been a clearly expressed critical point of how the intended themes behind it have been compromised just seems pretty desperate.




Shitty as it sounds Seto, that's probably what's gonna happen.

You know as well as I that I'm not into SS, hell I'm banking on it to not happen, but the moment Sasuke turns good for good that everything that happened will be swept under a rug.

So many stories worked with the "evil guy turns good" trope for so long that it has it's appeal - especially in this demographic. The things that vary from Sasuke though are that unlike most of the examples where the bad guys were introduced as evil - we saw Sasuke's and the writing of how he spiraled down into the depths of no return make it seem like redemption is not possible.

But this is also the story where our main villain took over about 30 chapters from her introduction with little buildup so thinking Kishi's going to address the idea that Sasuke's redemption will be a hard fought road is stupid when it's much easier to simply have everyone forgive him despite doing the worst things imaginable by the story's own terms.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 17, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Shitty as it sounds Seto, that's probably what's gonna happen.



I _know._ I just said that this is what will happen, almost assuredly, but that is where I derive my criticism. I am not arguing that it will not happen, I am arguing that it is, has been, and will remain an extreme failure because Kishi just can't handle it properly. Because of the things he has to do to make it happen. The fact that he has to go back on particular things he himself put into the story, and most importantly, violate the theme itself is what makes his intended execution of a failure. It is what will make Sasuke's redemption simply an event in the story, one that has lost its thematic value, which Kishi wanted it to have obviously. It's what makes Sasuke's relationships look so fucked, such as SasuSaku.

This seems less of an inspiring tale of special, enduring bonds that shine through even after adversity and more about a crazed blonde with a Jesus complex and his pink-haired emotional parasite fiending for validation like a crack addict from a guy that let's face it, was a shitty person and teammate to them way too many times for it to be sympathetic.


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2014)

i remember this one dude who said "sasusaku is where the drama is"  right when kishi didnt give us shit after the naruhina nejis death moment. 

it was funny because  the wya he said it was like he thought  drama = good


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> lol we come back to (he doesn't know her) argument
> 
> sai, yemato , minato , now obito = he doesn't know anything
> 
> kakashi (her feeling change)= it is still the same but getting stronger


it just hit me.  if sasuke is this butthurt about the hokage seat then......  omg,  they are going to fight over sakura,  arent they?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 17, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> the people in his village are his comrades bro... those are his allies. shikamaru didn't like sasuke but he was his comrade.



Not everyone in the same village are comrades, would you call Danzo and Naruto comrades? Gaara's flashbacks showed he really didn't have anyone.



> everybody dies bro but its how they die that matters. you seem to have forgotten that for some reason. so will obito have a "terrible" death? you tell me.



And we have Naruto telling Nagato that he can't forgive him, these matters tend to be pretty grey.



> well yea i never mentioned they viewed sasuke's previous actions as ok but whats really important is how they will overlook them and forgive sasuke in the end. i'm sorry but he will be viewed differently as in a positive way despite the fact that he did turn his has hands on his comrades. he will also live in the end too.



Remember that we have in-universe consequences for Sasuke's actions already in the form of the rookies and Sakura explicitly not trusting him. This is actually pretty huge because it's really the first time other people close to Naruto have a significant problem with Sasuke. So sure, Sasuke will likely have some kind of happy ending but the fact that there are already consequences for his actions suggests that there's certainly potential for relationships to be affected.



Deana said:


> ^^Ha, and HashiMadara has more romantic chemistry than NS every could pretend to have.



Because SS has _so_ much chemistry with Sasuke looking like a dead fish while grabbing Sakura .


----------



## Deana (Jul 17, 2014)

^^I smell butt hurt.


Seto Kaiba said:


> Hm. I see this has absolutely nothing to do with what I posted. This only gives the idea that you're incapable of actually addressing the points made. Furthermore, if you haven't noticed, the matter of Sasuke's redemption is one of the central matters in the story, and Kishi's most consistently stated desire is to express particular themes through it and his relationships with his comrades. Which goes back to the point that his failure to keep them from reaching a particular point, the fact that he has to roll back on so much of previous statements he himself put in the story, and completely break the standard of those themes is only what highlights his failure in that matter.
> 
> But go on, I never tire of the attempted cattiness, to be honest. As it only highlights your incompetence in addressing this. It kind of what makes this fun. I have been accused of doing the equivalent of playing a game on "easy mode" debating with you guys though...


Except I'm not debating or even trying to do so. I learned you're a broken record on crack many moons ago so if you think I am debating you're even more hilarious than I first thought. 

When you guys finish derailing a pairing thread with your Sauske obsessing . . . I'll shall become serious again.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 17, 2014)

Deana said:


> Except I'm not debating or even trying to do so. I learned you're a broken record on crack many moons ago so if you think I am debating you're even more hilarious than I first thought.
> 
> When you guys finish derailing a pairing thread with your Sauske obsessing . . . I'll shall become serious again.



The matters I've been discussing directly relate to SasuSaku as well, I've been unambiguous on why they are. Even when talking directly about SasuSaku, most of you just do the same thing you're currently doing. All that cattiness is simply the inability to competently address the criticisms that have been targeted toward SasuSaku. Most notably the negative developments the pairing has. You can complain about how often I bring them up as you want, but it doesn't change the points I've been making. I don't mind the floundering in response to those criticisms as I stated though.

You mean, "when you guys stop bringing up criticisms I can't adequately address".


----------



## ch1p (Jul 17, 2014)

I was just about to do this.  I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 17, 2014)

God Seto, stop acting like Sasuke is important to SS.

You are clearly derailing the conversation.


----------



## Meat (Jul 17, 2014)

*Sakura is unfair to Naruto*

Or rather kishi. Naruto saved Sakura 1726176218 times and we didn't see intimate reaction from sakura or even "thank you"(last time remember?). Is kishi shipping SS or Naruto is just that martyr?

Naruto is japanese Jesus confirmed.


----------



## Plague (Jul 17, 2014)

You can't force yourself to like someone if you don't. 

It's part of life. 

[YOUTUBE]  "I like big butts" by Sir-Mix-A-Lot  [/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: I guess Youtube tags don't work anymore. 

In all seriousness thought, Sakura doesn't have to love Naruto just because he saved her.


----------



## Meat (Jul 17, 2014)

^ riiight... then Naruto is a martyr. Damn... i hate to be Naruto right now.


----------



## Hayn (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes she can, Kishi is writing this manga and if he wants Sakura to love Naruto, then she will. These arent real people.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 17, 2014)

Meat said:


> ^ riiight... then Naruto is a martyr. Damn... i hate to be Naruto right now.



It's okay man, he has a pair of massive double d's waiting to comfort him ;P


----------



## Meat (Jul 17, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> It's okay man, he has a pair of massive double d's waiting to comfort him ;P



There is always Hinata as a consolation.


----------



## Plague (Jul 17, 2014)

Meat said:


> ^ riiight... then Naruto is a martyr. Damn... i hate to be Naruto right now.



How old are you? Not to be rude, but only a 13 year old boy think girls "owe them" for favors given willingly. 

Well, actually it's not just 13 year olds, (sad isn't it?) but it's still a little immature.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 17, 2014)

It doesnt matter. Sakura can't help who she loves. Yall some controlling people on her wanting Sakura to to be forced into a relationship with Naruto.....Thats Rape my friend.


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2014)

sasuke  does jack shit = still has sakura by the pink pupes on her  balls


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> It doesnt matter. Sakura can't help who she loves. Yall some controlling people on her wanting Sakura to to be forced into a relationship with Naruto.....Thats Rape my friend.


to be fair,  itachi, naruto, oro,  ino,  and karin cant control their love for sasuke. 


it is not a  real life thing as much as a plot driven thing. 

people can say it as much as they want but sakura,  ino,  and karins motivation for loving sasuke  is plot  driven.


----------



## Meat (Jul 17, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> It doesnt matter. Sakura can't help who she loves. Yall some controlling people on her wanting Sakura to to be forced into a relationship with Naruto.....Thats Rape my friend.



I can picture that something like this:

*Naruto saved Sakura for the billionth time*
Naruto: *pant, pant* Hi Sakura! Can we atleast have a dat-----
Sakura: OMG RAPE!!!!


*Sasuke trying to kill Sakura for the billionth time*
Sasuke: Chido------
Sakura: OMG Sascake-kyut!!!! ur sooo hot!


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 17, 2014)

Meat said:


> Or rather kishi. Naruto saved Sakura 1726176218 times and we didn't see intimate reaction from sakura or even "thank you"(last time remember?). Is kishi shipping SS or Naruto is just that martyr?
> 
> Naruto is japanese Jesus confirmed.



Huh? Seriously? Naruto has saved Sakura numerous times and she has in fact said thank you. She even says thanks when it doesn't involve saving her life. So either that or I need to brush up on my reading if I'm somehow unable to read the words 'thank you'.

Let's see.... Sakura saying thank you. Ah, here it is. 



I'm sure there's some more I missed.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 17, 2014)

Are you stuck in Part I or have you missed the fact that Sakura dedicated three years of her life to study under Tsunade because she saw Naruto's injuries after his fight with Sasuke and never wanted to let him do this shit alone again??? Or what about that time she asked Yamato to teach her his technique so she could help Naruto? Or the times Sakura has beat herself up for "not doing enough" for Naruto? Or when Sakura got mad and told off the Alliance for relying on Naruto too much? Or what about the times she's saved his life from Part I until the recent CPR scene? Even in 685, on a mission to rescue the "love of her life," the only person she talks about is Naruto - how she needs to lead as well as him and how they shouldn't waste the chance he's given them. Seriously.

You people act like it's not a proper thank you until she surrenders her vagina.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 17, 2014)

In gratitude for Naruto the hero, the shinobi world shall offer him a whole lot of vaginas. With his impressive stamina and mastery of shadow clones, he won't have problems restoring the Uzumaki clan. It's only the proper way to say thank you. That's how he'll maintain the unification of the shinobi villages, with every village having a piece of the Uzumaki.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 17, 2014)

It's better this way to be honest. Naruto need to see who truly love him. Hinata have being put in the dusk for way too long. Naruto is such an idiot for not noticing her.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 17, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Dat smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it all happened during the war. 

How the fuck SS thinks ONE act of basic human decency is going to undo the all the shit thrown at it is beyond me. Sasuke being redeemed =/= SasuSaku.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't we have a pairing thread for this stuff?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2014)

i wonder when people will understand that Sakura's relationship(?) with Sasuke is different


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder when people will understand that Sakura's relationship(?) with Sasuke is different



I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder when people will understand that Sakura's relationship(?) with Sasuke is different



From lusting on to someone who doesn't care about you at all to fully I love with a crazy mania Who wants to kill you? Yeah, it's definitely different.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> From lusting on to someone who doesn't care about you at all to fully I love with a crazy mania Who wants to kill you? Yeah, it's definitely different.


exacly, its different

cant be compared with hers with Naruto


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

there is already Hinata....why force Naruto with Sakura


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

8 Years After the War, Whos Going to Marry Who? Who's Not.
Posted 05-16-2014 at 03:19 AM by Invcitusmaster
I am making this thread as my entry in the upcoming best Thread for May.

We know now that the war is coming to an end, after the war we know that all shinobis were going to back to their lives. For our ummaried Shinobies, this is my say of Whos going to marry who, whos going to stay single. We can consider my post as fiction and you might not believe it. MY thread will also include what would the future families after 8 Years.

Family 1: Naruto and Hinata - Hinata loves Naruto so much, and Naruto likes Hinata also, she is very loyal unlike others. Their child might have Byakugan, tailed beast, Uzumaki blood and the Will of Fire. Possibly Naruto was the 7th Hokage.

Family 2: Sasuke and Sakura - well, Sakura is a martyr, and Sasuke needs a girl that loves him despite of everything. Possibly Sasuke will hs own village and he is kage himself. Their child will have sharingan, brute strength, healing techs, an more

Family 3: Karin and Sugeitsu - yes, you read it, even karin loves Sasuke so much and Sugietsu hates her somtimes. Love made the way. They now leave near the sea, their child will have uzumaki blood who turns liquid when sad and plays with Samehada, his bestfreind.

Family 4: Shikamaru and Temari - we have seen how Temari was lovestruck after the chuunin exam. Imagine a child using shadows to fan out and ntire forest while playing Shugi

Family 5: Lee and Ten2 - good chance, it blossom after the war. their child can open 10 gates without any drawbacks while using many weapons.

Family 6: Shino and Cousin of Chouji - well, during the war, Shino fought side by side with a chubby one that is a cousin to Chouji. Possibly their child can have titan mode, with insects as big as a a house. big asset to Konoha

Family 7: Jonohamaru and Moegi - remeber a girl teamate of Konohamaru, that her. Well, they both became Sannins. Their child will have Enma as Sommuning, brute stength since Moegi is Sakura apprentice

Family 8: Kankuro and a Sand Ninja - Kankuro was kind of preservative that belive that a sand ninja should marry a Sand Ninja. They dont have a child yet. But Sand village had pupptes servants in restaurants

Family 9: Bee and Mizukage (Mei Turime) - Remember the woman who is adept in lava realease, that her. Bee captured her heart using a rap. Possibly a child that can withstand 100 degrees while singing

Family 10: Gaara and a Hyuuga - Gaara became Narutos friend and while visiting Konoha, he found someone that wil love him. NO changes for Gaara, just their son is playing Sand with byakugan

Family 11: Sai and the Sexiest Anbu - THis woman was Danzo's grandchils, darn he always wanted Sai to marry her. Their child is a good painter despite being an Anbu at 13 years old

Family 12: Iruka and Shizune - well, they both love pigs as a pet and decided to build a farm of pigs. They both became Summoning experts and academy teachers. No child yet, busy working

Family 13: Chouji and Ino - thier marriage was arranged by parents, and they also followed that decision. Imagine a child using mind control to steal food.

Family 14: Gamakichi and a Lonesome lady frog - Gamakichi is a toad and its an honor to marry a royal frog princess. They bore many frog-toads and built an academy in Mt. Myoboku to educate toads and frogs

Family 15: Akamaru and a St. Bernard - of course, the St. Bernard was a lady dog. Well, the croos breeds resulted to puppies with no tails but adept in Taijutsus

Family 16: Kiba and Karui - Remember a girl who punch Naruto and was very talkative. Thats her. it turned out Kiba is obssess with women whose name begins with K. Their life had been a secret.

Family 16: Kabuto and Orochimaru Girl - Oro decided to stay in a new vessel and decided it would be a girl. Just for sceintific study, you know, Kabuto and Orochimara. Their child mastered DragonSnake Sage mode.

Single people who did not marry

Juugo - He became a hermit like Jeraiya and wrote about birds

Kakashi - he continued as a ninja while he also became a manager of Ramen eatery in the world with many braches worldwide

ther information after 8 years

The Shinobi World decided to Continue the Alliance, each country Became a republic. Diplomatic relationsships were made


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> it just hit me.  if sasuke is this butthurt about the hokage seat then......  omg,  they are going to fight over sakura,  arent they?



well that would make me quit the manga so fast 

do it kishi !


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 17, 2014)

Meat said:


> Or rather kishi. Naruto saved Sakura 1726176218 times and we didn't see intimate reaction from sakura or even "thank you"(last time remember?). Is kishi shipping SS or Naruto is just that martyr?
> 
> Naruto is japanese Jesus confirmed.



1) Sakura has thanked Naruto plenty of times. She owes him no intimacy or relationship, however, no matter how many times he saved her.

2) Stop it with this "Jesus" comparison shit, especially in this context. 

OP's acting like girls are supposed to just drop their pants whenever a guy helps them out and if they don't, the guy is some kind of holy martyr. That's gross.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 17, 2014)

Sakura x Obito, how they were touching each other. Sakura shared her love for him. That bonding moment.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 17, 2014)

If you give a girl a flower everyday, the fiftieth flower won't be any different from the hundredth. 

But that first flower. That first one is what drops the panties. 

Sasuke ain't about that shit though. He's a master of the game. Didn't even give her a flower. Not a whiff. He gave her half of a rose's leaf, and she's already thirsty for more.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 17, 2014)

Please, for god's sake  some fans of naruto who are not into shipping him with either girl would rather he be left alone. It doesn't mater to Naruto he would run along and try to save anyone of his friends Sakura isn just one of them. i think kishi has taken a direction of naruto no longer caring enough for her as a romantic interest. some pass by comments like kinda sorta like a girlfriend can easily just be girl friend/comrade.

TBH, Naruto not winning Sakura isn't much of a big deal because she is pitiful character to win.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, I dont think Naruto care so much about it because he knew that there will be plenty of girls will flock on him after the war ended.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> 1) Sakura has thanked Naruto plenty of times. She owes him no intimacy or relationship, however, no matter how many times he saved her.
> 
> 2) Stop it with this "Jesus" comparison shit, especially in this context.
> 
> OP's acting like girls are supposed to just drop their pants whenever a guy helps them out and if they don't, the guy is some kind of holy martyr. That's gross.


its weird, i see this behavior all the time here

they just ignore completly what is on the female characters minds


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

Hmmm....Only Sakura and Karin will be for Sasuke, the rest of the girls will fall to Naruto.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 17, 2014)

^ I think some people don't like having the female character being put down the way Sasuke did to Sakura while she stands their shivering when he diminishes her. It is hard t o ignore when we have scens like that written. So with that scene and many others where Sasuke has come close to killing Sakura number of times and she still goes back to him is what puts people off.
Thinking of Sakura's female character mind is like reading shoujo mangas where the girl can't get over the bad boy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> its weird, i see this behavior all the time here
> 
> they just ignore completly what is on the female characters minds



Please. SasuSaku fangirls do that constantly with Sasuke himself. Even some fans of NaruHina do that with Naruto, it's more of a case of ignoring the perspective of one party when or if their current state of character is inconvenient to the desired outcome of the preferred pairing. People have gone on about how Naruto's an asshole for not reciprocating or addressing Hinata immediately, or want Sasuke to get a punch in the face for not appreciating Sakura, all the same as the sentiments expressed in this thread. Not really anything complicated to it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Please. SasuSaku fangirls do that constantly with Sasuke himself. Even some fans of NaruHina do that with Naruto, it's more of a case of ignoring the perspective of one party when or if their current state of character is inconvenient to the desired outcome of the preferred pairing. People have gone on about how Naruto's an asshole for not reciprocating or addressing Hinata immediately, or want Sasuke to get a punch in the face for not appreciating Sakura, all the same as the sentiments expressed in this thread. Not really anything complicated to it.


there is a difference though

Naruto knows that Sakura loves Sasuke, so he should logically try to move on - this is what NaruHina fans expect

Sasuke is a mystery, we dont know what is on his head - this is what any Sasuke fan has to deal with, SasuSaku fans have to deal with the doubt, Sasuke is "open" to alternatives, we dont even know if he is straight 

but Sakura, it has been said often what she feels and for who

to put into perspective, its like assume that Hinata has to like somebody other than Naruto, when we know that she loves him


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> its weird, i see this behavior all the time here
> 
> they just ignore completly what is on the female characters minds



What Sakura wants or feels is irrelevant. Naruto has helped her in the past so she owes him her vagina. Obviously.

The mentality some people have is so disgusting.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> there is a difference though
> 
> Naruto knows that Sakura loves Sasuke, so he should logically try to move on - this is what NaruHina fans expect
> 
> ...



That is base hypocrisy. That's only going back to desires each pairing fandom has toward a particular character and in those not being met, responding with some form of resentment toward the character. Naruto has always known that but it never stopped him before. Sasuke isn't a mystery, he's only a mystery because he isn't at the state SasuSaku fangirls want him to be. He's only ambiguous and will remain so for as long as he exhibits behavior detrimental to the pairing, even if it never comes to pass ultimately. Hinata loves Naruto, but we know Naruto's interests like elsewhere all the same; yet people have a hard time acknowledging that themselves, so when he does not grovel at Hinata's feet basically, he becomes an asshole. Despite the fact that how much like Sakura is infatuated with Sasuke, and has no obligation to return Naruto's feelings, Naruto has none to Hinata, Sasuke none to Sakura. So trying to pretend like this is some case of sexism toward the female characters is absurd.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> to be fair,  itachi, naruto, oro,  ino,  and karin cant control their love for sasuke.
> 
> 
> it is not a  real life thing as much as a plot driven thing.
> ...



Come on, you can blame Itachi for loving the brother he left orphan when he was a kid, and let's be honest Itachi thinks Sasuke is a piece of shit with retarded ideals but still cares that's what he is supposed to do, his last goodbye said it, doesn't matter what kind of horrible things you do I will always love you, and that's fine in the context.

For anyone else its not, maybe Naruto since he is Jesus, Sasuke sacrificed himself to help him and they have this kind of bromance going since before they even became team 7 but something I have no doubts about is that the 3 girls are completely retarded having any kind of good feeling towards Sasuke, and the thing is FOR THE 3 OF THEM it started as a crush, and it always was a crush, Sasuke was always been a pretty selfish unpleasant boy and that's the kind of boy girls love when they are young and stupid, but at this point and since everything he has done have been terrible things with no justification (I won't even talk about the murder thing) it's absolutetly unrealistic to expect any of them to love him.

If a girl attempts to murder me several times, I don't care how gorgeous he is, I couldn't even stand near her without feeling fear, much less love her 

The whole thing of "you can't shoose who you loves " is the biggest bullshit I haver ever read, I feel attracted for a lot of hot woman but thats all, sexual attraction, they can be the most horrible  human beings alive, I don't care if you are gorgeous I'm on it, but that's all, sex and only sex.

I seriously believe that shipping SS is almost like supporting gender-based violence, you know that guy/girl maybe loves you truly and deeply inside his/her heart (this isn't even the case) but at the end all he/she has done is physically and verbally abusing you, don't support that for the love of god


----------



## Hexa (Jul 17, 2014)

There was a big segment about how Sakura felt she was unfair to Naruto.

Sakura decided to would be better just to go with Naruto and give up on Sasuke.  Sakura confessed, and Naruto wasn't happy that Sakura wasn't going with her heart.  This point was actually brought up in the manga.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> there is a difference though
> 
> Naruto knows that Sakura loves Sasuke, so he should logically try to move on - this is what NaruHina fans expect
> 
> ...



Oh, please. This is no different when it's applying Hinata to the Naruto and Sakura situation. We basically had Naruto saying yes when Edo Minato asked him whether Sakura is his girlfriend as she was healing him. How she reminded Minato of Kushina. Just chapters after Naruto was holding Hinata's hand. So? We can have a SasuSaku moment and Kishi could simply pull the rug under your feet just moments later like he did with NaruHina. 

Let's just change names shall we and see how this is any different?

'Hinata knows that Naruto loves Sakura, so she should logically try to move on - this is what NaruSaku fans expect.'

We even have socially retarded Sai catching on the pain Naruto bears for his promise to her, how he notices Naruto likes Sakura. So? 

See the similarity there? SasuSaku is messed up? No different than NaruSaku is messed up. NaruHina is messed up. A SasuSaku shipper would see NaruSaku is messed up.  Same with other perspective. A non shipper would actually see all three is messed up. 

Don't go pointing about the big three relationships being superior to one another. They're all messed up. Kishimoto is just messing around all shippers, his not consistent in his own stories and you shippers think he's gonna be consistent with his pairings that he doesn't give much attention compared to actual plot? They're all messed up.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 17, 2014)

No, SasuSaku is *CLEARLY* more fucked up than the others.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That is base hypocrisy. That's only going back to desires each pairing fandom has toward a particular character and in those not being met, responding with some form of resentment toward the character. Naruto has always known that but it never stopped him before. Sasuke isn't a mystery, he's only a mystery because he isn't at the state SasuSaku fangirls want him to be. He's only ambiguous and will remain so for as long as he exhibits behavior detrimental to the pairing, even if it never comes to pass ultimately. Hinata loves Naruto, but we know Naruto's interests like elsewhere all the same; yet people have a hard time acknowledging that themselves, so when he does not grovel at Hinata's feet basically, he becomes an asshole. Despite the fact that how much like Sakura is infatuated with Sasuke, and has no obligation to return Naruto's feelings, Naruto has none to Hinata, Sasuke none to Sakura. So trying to pretend like this is some case of sexism toward the female characters is absurd.


but Naruto is not like Sakura or Hinata, in terms of character, he has not been about his feelings for Sakura.

Sasuke is a mystery. We dont know what will be his destiny when it comes to the whole pairing issue. If it does happen in the end, and he is still alive, Kishi will have to make him find a position. Since he has not displayed any feelings, the possibility of SasuSaku exists. (keep in mind, its about the end results, not the on going plot)

SasuSaku has a foundation in the fact that Sasuke could become available and accept Sakura, who has had her manga trajectory marked by the fact that she loves him.

NaruHina has a foundation in the fact that Naruto will have to get somebody else if Sasuke becomes available for Sakura, why not Hinata whose whole manga existence has been about her love for him.

But NaruSaku depends on Sakura changing her mind and making her own trajectory pointless, at the same time dumping Hinata's own trajectory.

what i am pointing out is that in order to make Naruto's feelings get responded, Kishi will have to trash the two females involved in the issue. Characters that, unlike Naruto, are all about their feelings for the guys and the pairing shit, and if their feelings and search for them get no fruits, their existence will have been pretty much pointless.


----------



## Meat (Jul 17, 2014)

This is an extreme case of Friendzoned. I guess kishi is unfair here not Sakura. From all the girls in Konoha, it is Sakura who Naruto really loves. After all the saving the world shit Naruto did, he should get the girl in the end.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 17, 2014)

This Nice Guy mentality.

Sakura has thanked Naruto plenty of times. And no matter how nice he is to her, she doesn't owe him pussy. Besides, is not like _Naruto_ himself wants a pity fuck, 469 should have made this clear


----------



## Shattering (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> but Naruto is not like Sakura or Hinata, in terms of character, he has not been about his feelings for Sakura.
> 
> Sasuke is a mystery. We dont know what will be his destiny when it comes to the whole pairing issue. If it does happen in the end, and he is still alive, Kishi will have to make him find a position. Since he has not displayed any feelings, the possibility of SasuSaku exists. (keep in mind, its about the end results, not the on going plot)
> 
> ...



So it's not ok for Sakura to stop loving Sasuke but its ok for Naruto to stop loving Sakura?  who was this guy who never changes his mind?

At this point I don't even want NaruSaku to happen but it is going to happen anyway, about SS I'm totally against it, it is disgusting at every level.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> but Naruto is not like Sakura or Hinata, in terms of character, he has not been about his feelings for Sakura.



Yes, because he's not a satellite character, he's a multifaceted one. 



> Sasuke is a mystery. We dont know what will be his destiny when it comes to the whole pairing issue. If it does happen in the end, and he is still alive, Kishi will have to make him find a position. Since he has not displayed any feelings, the possibility of SasuSaku exists. (keep in mind, its about the end results, not the on going plot)
> 
> SasuSaku has a foundation in the fact that Sasuke could become available and accept Sakura, who has had her manga trajectory marked by the fact that she loves him.



We don't know that for anyone. 

However what you said was absurd, if the only reliable means to what the end result will be is the ongoing plot then people are right to be skeptical about this "ambiguity" that likes to be claimed with SasuSaku.

Hm. I do not see how that kind of speculation is any different than the other pairings. 


> NaruHina has a foundation in the fact that Naruto will have to get somebody else if Sasuke becomes available for Sakura, why not Hinata whose whole manga existence has been about her love for him.
> 
> But NaruSaku depends on Sakura changing her mind and making her own trajectory pointless, at the same time dumping Hinata's own trajectory.



That's the hypocrisy I'm talking about though.

So what if Hinata has nothing to her besides her infatuation on Naruto? So what if Sakura's character has little to her aside from her infatuation with Sasuke? These are not basis as to why they should find them reciprocated. Have you never read a manga where these things are never resolved, or does not get what they wanted initially in the end? The problem I have with a lot of people is they expect some shoujo manga ending where everyone is paired up with someone else. 

Furthermore, SasuSaku depends on Sasuke exhibiting interest in something has not given one shred of indication in for almost 700 chapters. You also ignore that Naruto too, would have to change his mind to reciprocate Hinata's feelings. They all have their hurdles.



> what i am pointing out is that in order to make Naruto's feelings get responded, Kishi will have to trash the two females involved in the issue. Characters that, unlike Naruto, are all about their feelings for the guys and the pairing shit, and if their feelings and search for them get no fruits, their existence will have been pretty much pointless.



He won't have to trash them, he will just have to have their feelings either change or not be reciprocated. I am going to level with you, it seems that only so significant here because the emotional investment put into their feelings over that of Naruto's, and a holding out regarding Sasuke's lack of. It really doesn't matter if there's a resolution with any of the three or not, and there are just as many examples of where such characters do not find their feelings returned in the end. A resolution is expected for one or the other because the investment put into that, but that is not the same as there being sound reason as to why they should have one.


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> well that would make me quit the manga so fast
> 
> do it kishi !



idk what is worse,   fighting over hokage seat or sakura?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> idk what is worse,   fighting over hokage seat or sakura?



Both suck.... it was foreshadowed by obito that somehow sasuke will betray him, it was a page when the TNJ happen... something like "why do you fight knowing that others betray you" and it was sasuke in the panel.

So if the last fight its friendly for hokage seat or over sakura. Im out of this shit 
I want them to go full serious since the first battle was a battle of wills. Naruto wanted to prove something and so did Sasuke in the end even tho he wanted to kill him before the end.

So i dont want another fucking shit. Serious battle.... Naruto wins by a little slide and then TNJ.


----------



## Corvida (Jul 17, 2014)

> [=Seto Kaiba;51242238 because he's not a satellite character, he's a multifaceted one.



Suuuure.
 Try to remember that multifatedness next time he?s tried to be presented as a love martyred messianic failure if he doesnt follow the script and doesnt  get the whole  packet.

This should be a foretaste





> From all the girls in Konoha, it is Sakura who Naruto really loves. After all the saving the world shit Naruto did, he should get the girl in the end.





> ]but its ok for Naruto to stop loving Sakura?  who was this guy who never changes his mind?



Dat nindo





Hexa said:


> There was a big segment about how Sakura felt she was unfair to Naruto.
> 
> Sakura decided to would be better just to go with Naruto and give up on Sasuke.  Sakura confessed, and Naruto wasn't happy that Sakura wasn't going with her heart.  This point was actually brought up in the manga.



Exactly.
KIshi?s biggest misstep regarding the pink and orange thing in the whole story,
Going for the re-rebound wont be any better.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> i remember this one dude who said "sasusaku is where the drama is"  right when kishi didnt give us shit after the naruhina nejis death moment.
> 
> it was funny because  the wya he said it was like he thought  drama = good



B-But SasuSaku is different, this moment is totally gonna pay off. 

Hinata's confession was forgotten because that ship is fail unlike our ship, obviously. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Thread turned HashiMada, I see.



I'm pleased that you're pleased.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 17, 2014)

Bahamut Slayer said:


> See the similarity there? SasuSaku is messed up? No different than NaruSaku is messed up. NaruHina is messed up. A SasuSaku shipper would see NaruSaku is messed up.  Same with other perspective. A non shipper would actually see all three is messed up.
> 
> Don't go pointing about the big three relationships being superior to one another. They're all messed up. Kishimoto is just messing around all shippers, his not consistent in his own stories and you shippers think he's gonna be consistent with his pairings that he doesn't give much attention compared to actual plot? They're all messed up.



Eh. I wouldn't say that.

Naruto, Sakura and Hinata are all friends. No less part of the rookies crew than Shika, Ino, Lee, etc. This is why I honestly don't get when "Big 3" get lumped together as being equally terrible (outside of how fans may act...), since 2 of them make decently founded friendships _at least_. The romance has become junk, but its not like there's any malice or terrible treatment in either one of them. Naruto's not into Hinata, but they're always nice and very supportive with one another. Sakura is..Sakura...But ultimately wants to do right by Naruto in their team, and has grown to support & care for him.

..Now SS on the other hand..


----------



## Tangle (Jul 17, 2014)

She doesn't own Naruto her pussy just because he saves her lmao.


----------



## TRN (Jul 17, 2014)

Tangle said:


> She doesn't own Naruto her pussy just because he saves her lmao.



The Trophy Wife Thesis


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Both suck.... it was foreshadowed by obito that somehow sasuke will betray him, it was a page when the TNJ happen... something like "why do you fight knowing that others betray you" and it was sasuke in the panel.
> 
> So if the last fight its friendly for hokage seat or over sakura. Im out of this shit
> I want them to go full serious since the first battle was a battle of wills. Naruto wanted to prove something and so did Sasuke in the end even tho he wanted to kill him before the end.
> ...



you do realize that kishimoto will do the same exact thing he did last time where naruto and sasuke end on the same note but this time, naruto is the one who wins, right?............ SYMBOLISM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> you do realize that kishimoto will do the same exact thing he did last time where naruto and sasuke end on the same note but this time, naruto is the one who wins, right?............ SYMBOLISM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



if i see any of that shit in the last fight... im dropping this shit. cuz that would mean the last fight is a fucking piece of junk with plot


----------



## Fay (Jul 17, 2014)

Kishimoto is playing with you pairing fans, haven't you learned anything the past years? Watch him troll next chapter and in 10 chapters time he will tease another pairing. Rinse. Repeat. Etc. etc.


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> if i see any of that shit in the last fight... im dropping this shit. *cuz that would mean the last fight is a fucking piece of junk with plot *



that has been the norm since obito vs naruto began over 100 chapters ago ck


----------



## Hitt (Jul 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> idk what is worse,   fighting over hokage seat or sakura?



Two guys fighting over a girl, in a goddamn shonen?

NF has lots its mind even thinking this.  It's a SHONEN.  Not a SHOJOU.  Huge difference!

Whatever pairing becomes canon, if any, I'd be shocked if we even got a kissing scene.  Much less a COVER of one.  Same goes for guys fighting over a girl.  Not going to happen in a 1000 years.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2014)

Who cares sometimes it seems people are bossed with parings also naruto knows sakura does not love him and he understands. The confession chapter showed he understands.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jul 17, 2014)

what do u want her to do bite her arm off and give it to him as gratitude or want her to marrying naruto and every time they have sex shes thinking of the other man even naruto doesn't want that and helping her is like helping the others y sakura should be different.... also naruto as friend for both he would be happy for them if they ever happen  heck he already told her he wanting to bring sasuke isn't cuz he promised but also sasuke is his friend


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sakura thanks Naruto all the damn time, what are you saying TC? If anything, Naruto should be thanking Sakura for that time where she saved his life along with Obito. After it happened he was like "Let's go" and that was it.


----------



## TRN (Jul 17, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Sakura thanks Naruto all the damn time, what are you saying TC? If anything, Naruto should be thanking Sakura for that time where she saved his life along with Obito. After it happened he was like "Let's go" and that was it.



Cause without naruto alive, Kayuya/Madara would have bitch slap sakura to aftelife and back/.  She save naruto to save her own life.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 17, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Eh. I wouldn't say that.
> 
> Naruto, Sakura and Hinata are all friends. No less part of the rookies crew than Shika, Ino, Lee, etc. This is why I honestly don't get when "Big 3" get lumped together as being equally terrible (outside of how fans may act...), since 2 of them make decently founded friendships _at least_. The romance has become junk, but its not like there's any malice or terrible treatment in either one of them. Naruto's not into Hinata, but they're always nice and very supportive with one another. Sakura is..Sakura...But ultimately wants to do right by Naruto in their team.
> 
> ..Now SS on the other hand..



I do get why Seto thinks SS is seriously messed up. I do.

When it comes to fictional works, the idea of pairings would really be screwed if it indeed does happen in reality. I remember watching a video about asking women about the idea of such love without actually telling them that they came from famous romance movies. They all think it's messed up. It seems okay in fiction land but not in reality. Whether fiction or not, the basis is still there. Does it seem romantic? Apparently so according to shippers and fans. Does it seem romantic if it does happen in real life? That's where the sudden shift changes and fans defend it's fiction. 

I've read some manga and it's no 'everyone ends up happy with their crush/love'. However, even they actually portray that some love just isn't reciprocated, remain one sided, and stuff. 

Heck this reminds me of the crazy ship war in Harry Potter. 'Oh this pairing isn't gonna work, that's messed up. Oh in the long run, it will crumble. Look at them go, that just doesn't make sense.' The war continued even after years the book ended, and then.... BAM! The author admits 'Yeah, I admit. The pairing and that' whatever it was, shit hit the fan for shippers.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 17, 2014)

People were so sure NaruSaku was canon when this happened to:


*Spoiler*: __ 







But then everyone was all, "Oh Sakura is just doing her duty as a ninja!" But when the same thing happens with Sasuke "it must be love". If these events happened in the reverse order, I'm sure the NaruSaku shippers would be guilty of the same thing.

SasuSaku shippers went nuts at the confession scene, but then when this happened:


The NaruSaku shippers were the ones to celebrate.

The same happened with the Hinata hand holding scene, and the same happened for the Naruto calling Sakura his girlfriend with Minato comparing her to Kushina. And now, we get this. 

This is the "Shipping Cycle" and it will continue to revolve until the end of the manga. Kishi is just playing with you all right now, and in a few weeks time the NaruSaku shippers will have already found a way to trash even this scene just like the SasuSaku shippers did with every moment between the Naruto and Sakura.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 17, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> People were so sure NaruSaku was canon when this happened to:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You fucking kidding me?  There was really some N/S Shippers who saw the CPR scene as pairing moment?  I thought that was a joke!  I've lost all hope for my ship...


----------



## TRN (Jul 17, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> You fucking kidding me?  There was really some N/S Shippers who saw the CPR scene as pairing moment?  I thought that was a joke!  I've lost all hope for my ship...



Everytime  I see a so call NaruSakur moment


----------



## ch1p (Jul 17, 2014)

Plague said:


> And yet you show up in Pairing threads as though you have some sort of high ground. Look out everyone, we got a badass over here!







Corvida said:


> And where wil the self insertion be inserted, then? The whole "you girls" demographic-specially Seto- is awaiting for his redemption or his death. You?re not really on form this week, horroar.







PikaCheeka said:


> Thread turned HashiMada, I see.





I might do that edit still. 



Invcitusmaster said:


> I wish also Maddy is back, Kaguya really sucks







sasusakucannon said:


> HashiMada incoming!!!







Tayimus said:


> You fucking kidding me?  There was really some N/S Shippers who saw the CPR scene as pairing moment?  I thought that was a joke!  I've lost all hope for my ship...



This. Nobody but NarSak thought NS was going to be canon with the girlfriend coment or the CPR. Sharkbomb is trying to pass off neutrals thinking it would be the case, but that's not what happened.

Lol shipping cycle. The only cycle there is here is how Sakura still loves Sasuke despite the bulshit that he does and still wants to help him, how Hinata still wants Nardo despite Naruto's "love"  on Sakura and is not backing off, how NaruSaku is systematically portrayed as platonic from Sakura -> Naruto and as comic relief for Naruto -> Sakura (There's like one exception which had hillarious FICKLE LIKE THE AUTUMN SKIES consequences that's all.)

NarSak defending that life support plug, not noticing that the corpse is already decaying. TTL.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 17, 2014)

Sakura friendzoned Naruto so hard during the CPR.


----------



## Plague (Jul 17, 2014)

Tangle said:


> Sakura friendzoned Naruto so hard during the CPR.



CPR can't really be romantic or platonic. It kind of just 'is.'


----------



## Tangle (Jul 17, 2014)

Plague said:


> CPR can't really be romantic or platonic. It kind of just 'is.'



I didn't mean the CPR itself but the thoughts she had of him when he was dying.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 17, 2014)

Tangle said:


> Sakura friendzoned Naruto so hard during the CPR.



he was "dead".... god i cant take this stupidity anymore 
this week was the idiots week cuz i saw so many of them....


----------



## Milliardo (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr Horrible said:


> Not everyone in the same village are comrades, would you call Danzo and Naruto comrades? Gaara's flashbacks showed he really didn't have anyone.


did you even read my post? comrades are allies. danzo would protect naruto even if for his own gain.



> And we have Naruto telling Nagato that he can't forgive him, these matters tend to be pretty grey.


 yea, that was before the war his righteous self wasn't fully awaken. did you forget how they acted together in the war?



> Remember that we have in-universe consequences for Sasuke's actions already in the form of the rookies and Sakura explicitly not trusting him. This is actually pretty huge because it's really the first time other people close to Naruto have a significant problem with Sasuke. So sure, Sasuke will likely have some kind of happy ending but the fact that there are already consequences for his actions suggests that there's certainly potential for relationships to be affected.


 you don't seem to know what your talking about.. there haven't been any major consequences for his actions at all. sasuke is going to be considered a hero when things are all said and done despite all the fucked up things he has done like killing people, attacking the kages, or attacking bee. the people in konoha haven't trusted sasuke since he left them. why would they? thats going to change though especially since ya know hes going to save the world. his relationships with them will only get better with time.  hell, in time they'll sit down and have a picnic with their kids thinking of the old days since they're only in their teens now.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 17, 2014)

I just realize this manga call


And it is shojo manga , when hinata the most important character sorry i mean the heroine of the show win the side character which call the joke hero naruto kun heart because she is the most important character of this manga while the other side character will win the heart of the man who try to kill her because the main heroine hinata character is all about the joke hero naruto kun


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 17, 2014)

LMAO. Hey, (naruxsaku)4ever. I'll entertain ya.
The NS dimension.


----------



## Plague (Jul 17, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> I just realize this manga call
> 
> 
> And it is shojo manga , when hinata the most important character sorry i mean the heroine of the show win the side character which call the joke hero naruto kun heart because she is the most important character of this manga while the other side character will win the heart of the man who try to kill her because the main heroine hinata character is all about the joke hero naruto kun



Trying to cover your *blatant frustration* with unfunny lol


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 17, 2014)

Bahamut Slayer said:


> LMAO. Hey, (naruxsaku)4ever. I'll entertain ya.
> The NS dimension.




Oh thanks , but i don't need it


----------



## Tangle (Jul 17, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> he was "dead".... god i cant take this stupidity anymore
> this week was the idiots week cuz i saw so many of them....



You're the one who didn't get it


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 17, 2014)

Plague said:


> Trying to cover your *blatant frustration* with unfunny lol



Don't be mad


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2014)

does that mean we will finally start to get some quality sasusaku hentai


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol. how did Sakura friend-zone Naruto in her thoughts during the CPR? People are desperate.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Lol. how did Sakura friend-zone Naruto in her thoughts during the CPR? People are desperate.



Because they were 100% platonic maybe?


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 17, 2014)

Tangle said:


> Because they were 100% platonic maybe?


That's not friend-zoning. That's her being entirely selfless with him, like that time she thought of his dream during the Chuunin Exams. You can't really say it's romantic or platonic.


----------



## Plague (Jul 17, 2014)

She wanted to save her friend from dying. She took the necessary measures to insure that. 

No romance whatsoever.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> That's not friend-zoning. That's her being entirely selfless with him, like that time she thought of his dream during the Chuunin Exams. You can't really say it's romantic or platonic.



It was platonic.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh poor Elicit you didn't know anything about love 

When woman think about her man dream she just love him as friend. 

But when woman doesn't give a f..k about her man dream that is the true love baby


----------



## Corvida (Jul 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> That's not friend-zoning. That's her being entirely selfless with him, like that time she thought of his dream during the Chuunin Exams. You can't really say it's romantic or platonic.



Nope, it?s a completely new amphibian pink and orange species, like a mutant clownfish


*Spoiler*: __ 



[




Seriously , after the multitudinous messianic wanking that happened  only chapters before , in which not only the rookies, but the whole alliance worshipped Naruto like the second coming and even Shika was planning to be the future hokage?s advisor, Sakura?s  support of Naruto ?s hokagedom has nothing romantically special on it. Sakura being a pro on her task-"not on my watch" was much more spectacular, and she was fabulous.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 17, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Nope, it?s a completely new amphibian pink and orange species, like a mutant clownfish
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You're a pretty funny guy, I must admit 

Sakura has always thought of Naruto's dream in an affectionate manner, and it's no different during this CPR scene. That's the difference between her and everyone else (except Tsunade, and Iruka, I think).


----------



## Corvida (Jul 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> You're a pretty funny guy, I must admit
> 
> Sakura has always thought of Naruto's dream in an affectionate manner, and it's no different during this CPR scene. That's the difference between her and everyone else (except Tsunade, and Iruka, I think).



And Hinata

And Shikamaru

And Neji, who died for him


And all his peeers......



And.....


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 17, 2014)

Corvida said:


> And Hinata
> 
> And Shikamaru
> 
> ...


Hinata? 

I'm sure Hinata doesn't give that much of a shit about Naruto's dream. 

As for all his other peers, all of them simply show admiration and respect of his progression towards it. 

Affection would be something like this:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ch1p (Jul 17, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> I just realize this manga call
> 
> 
> And it is shojo manga , when hinata the most important character sorry i mean the heroine of the show win the side character which call the joke hero naruto kun heart because she is the most important character of this manga while the other side character will win the heart of the man who try to kill her because the main heroine hinata character is all about the joke hero naruto kun



Stop being bitter over nothing, because she didn't even feature this chapter.




Corvida said:


> And Hinata
> 
> And Shikamaru
> 
> ...



It's platonic. 



Elicit94 said:


> Hinata?
> 
> I'm sure Hinata doesn't give that much of a shit about Naruto's dream.
> 
> ...



Sakura doesn't love Naruto. She doesn't love him now and she didn't love him in chapter 43.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 17, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sakura doesn't love Naruto. She doesn't love him now and she didn't love him in chapter 43.


You talk about people being bitter, but you restate this to me for the millionth time while not even trying to counter my argument.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

*Don't Get Too Excited: Sasuke and Sakura hype is just Temporary.*

You will say, What makes me think like that?

Alright asnwers:

1. Sasuke is just doing to say thanks to Sakura and nothing more.

2. Sasuke had a higher objective, Kill or Seal Kaguya, not love affair with Sakura. It wont solve the present crisis, but just make SasuSaku fans happy.

3. It's like "Alright I made a mistake saying you are weak and useless, now your saving my ass."

4. There is still a Sasuke and Obito confrontation.

Believe me, it wont last long.


----------



## Corvida (Jul 17, 2014)

> Elicit94 said:
> 
> 
> > Hinata?
> ...


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 17, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> You fucking kidding me?  There was really some N/S Shippers who saw the CPR scene as pairing moment?  I thought that was a joke!  I've lost all hope for my ship...



The CPR scene is liked by NS shippers because it shows how much Sakura cares for Naruto.

It's also the type of scene that can be ambiguous in hindsight.



ch1p said:


> This. Nobody but NarSak thought NS was going to be canon with the girlfriend coment or the CPR. Sharkbomb is trying to pass off neutrals thinking it would be the case, but that's not what happened.



If you want to talk about butthurt and damage control then the telegrams reaction after the girlfriend was a prime example .



> Lol shipping cycle. The only cycle there is here is how Sakura still loves Sasuke despite the bulshit that he does and still wants to help him, how Hinata still wants Nardo despite Naruto's "love"  on Sakura and is not backing off, how NaruSaku is systematically portrayed as platonic from Sakura -> Naruto and as comic relief for Naruto -> Sakura (There's like one exception which had hillarious FICKLE LIKE THE AUTUMN SKIES consequences that's all.)
> 
> NarSak defending that life support plug, not noticing that the corpse is already decaying. TTL.



Sure, Naruto->Sakura is portrayed as comic relief, except you know, when it isn't. Simply because Naruto doesn't angst over Sakura every 10 chapters doesn't mean he doesn't love her. I swear ANS arguments have deteriorated in the past year or so, this shit doesn't even have close to a decent point.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 17, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Also, for the longest time I've wondered if Kishi was married, or had a girlfriend, or ever went on a date.  Cause the way he writes women in general, not just Sakura, leaves much to be desired.  At least with Sakura, I can say that he's basing her character on some girl he knew in his youth.  Would make a lot of sense.  But his utter failure to write ANY good female just throws that argument right outta the window.  Hell, the only female that didn't annoy me at one point is Konan (I think).



Kishi is married, but admits to prefer writing male protagonists (and not knowing how to draw women as well). However, he has expressed admiration for women such as his mother, acknowledging a superior strength of the female character. In the original manga or any edition following it, there are short biographies that can speak for him as a person and mangaka.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jul 17, 2014)

even if its temporary its killing some people


----------



## ch1p (Jul 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> You talk about people being bitter, but you restate this to me for the millionth time while not even trying to counter my argument.



That is the counter. Sakura's feelings for Naruto are platonic, she doesn't love him. There isn't any indication that she does. All you have your is overreaching fanfiction.



Mr Horrible said:


> The CPR scene is liked by NS shippers because it shows how much Sakura cares for Naruto.
> 
> It's also the type of scene that can be ambiguous in hindsight.



Sakura's care is platonic. You have no indication its romantic nor are there any ambiguous moments, and instead the series panders to her loving another man



> If you want to talk about butthurt and damage control then the telegrams reaction after the girlfriend was a prime example .



We were talking about neutrals, not over zealous NH fans.



> Sure, Naruto->Sakura is portrayed as comic relief, except you know, when it isn't. Simply because Naruto doesn't angst over Sakura every 10 chapters doesn't mean he doesn't love her. I swear ANS arguments have deteriorated in the past year or so, this shit doesn't even have close to a decent point.



The only moment it wasn't portrayed as comic relief was 300 chapters ago, and it stands as the only one in part 2. About half the manga away. Romantic NArSak lacks relevance for the issues atm. That is the point.


----------



## KibaforHokage (Jul 17, 2014)

I thought this manga was going on for too long for people to still be shipping this


----------



## Milliardo (Jul 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Hinata?
> 
> I'm sure Hinata doesn't give that much of a shit about Naruto's dream.


this is a joke right? :rofl

cuz if it isn't lol my god...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2014)

Sakura made it clear on more than one occasion that she doesn't love him romantically. It's Naruto's own dumbness and deserves the pain he gets if he's still going after her.


(p.s: what a "Nice Guy (TM)" thread is this. )


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2014)

sasuke sakura said:


> even if its temporary its killing some people



This. /end of thread

Saltiness over just one page is hilarious.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jul 17, 2014)

Even though I'm a SK shipper, I still thought the SS moment this chapter was a nice surprise. All those chapters of Sasuke treating Sakura like crap and calling her useless were pretty much a build up to this moment that proves Sasuke wrong. I'm not even much of a Sakura fan but I was really rooting for her this chapter. 

Having said that, I don't particularly believe that this moment was necessarily romantic because it was a Sasuke -> Sakura moment. Right now, we don't know if Sasuke has romantic feelings for Sakura or not, so it's left kind of ambiguous. His facial expression is not really nothing out of the ordinary Sasuke expressions, and I think Kishi did that on purpouse. If it is revealed that Sasuke harbors those kind of feelings for Sakura, then it can be looked back as a romantic moment imo.

I have noticed that all the major big 3 pairing moments from the war have been from the character's whose feelings have not been confirmed for their counterpart. There was the hand-holding scene which was mostly a Naruto -> Hinata moment. There was the cpr scene which was Sakura -> Naruto. And finally this chapter which was Sasuke -> Sakura. All of these moments are ambiguous and can be argued as romantic/platonic, but unless romantic feelings are confirmed I don't believe any of these moments are romantic. 

On the opposite side Karin unlocking her Uzumaki chains to get to Sasuke could be seen as a romantic Karin -> Sasuke moment because Karin has confirmed romantic feelings for Sasuke.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Hinata?
> 
> I'm sure Hinata doesn't give that much of a shit about Naruto's dream.
> 
> ...



Stop please. Just stop. I can't handle this. My belly.  




All NH story is based on them understanding each other, Hinata adapting Naruto's nindou and supporting him. (and Naruto doing the same in return)

What do you think happened in 615? Why did Hinata give that speech? What was the meaning of that speech?

Even in Part 1, the speech Hinata gave to Naruto, whole Neji vs Hinata & Naruto.

Dude, pls.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 17, 2014)

Kurokocchi said:


> On the opposite side Karin unlocking her Uzumaki chains to get to Sasuke could be seen as a romantic Karin -> Sasuke moment because Karin has confirmed romantic feelings for Sasuke.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 17, 2014)

Naruto and Sakura are both stupid. 

Naruto going after Sakura who doesn't give a shit about Naruto's romance, even if she does she just pretends to go after him so he can remain on his good side. Naruto should man up and say no.

Sakura going after someone who tried to kill her multiple times and gave plenty of hints that he doesn't give a shit about her.

Both retarded when it comes to finding partners.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jul 17, 2014)

^ Sasuke just needs to learn to live with the love


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 17, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Naw.Not a bit-Sure.
> .I remember you?re the one that even denied she even jwas one of the first persons in believing about his dream of being hokage.
> 
> 
> ...


Many people in this forum can't read mangafox links, so you should go with MP or something else. I know what you're trying to show me, though. 

Hinata didn't think much of his dream of becoming Hokage, it was clearly shown in Kiba's fight with Naruto that it was just his belief in his self-worth that she admired. It could have been more about his dream about of becoming Hokage but Hinata had no thoughts about it at all after that, even to this day. 



> Not to mention the adult figures like tsunade , Kakashi or Iruka, or por Jiraiya.Or certain Tsundere Uchiha, even if it suffers from plot tumour.


None have shown the self-less affection that Sakura showed in chapter 43, other than maybe Tsunade and Iruka



Arya Stark said:


> Stop please. Just stop. I can't handle this. My belly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, "understanding each other" and "support". Wtf does that have to do with countering my argument?  It's just complete wanking.

The truth is that Naruto's dream is not what's important to Hinata, but his belief in his self worth. There are several other characters that care more about it than Hinata does, especially Tsunade, Sakura, Iruka, and even Shikamaru.



ch1p said:


> That is the counter. Sakura's feelings for Naruto are platonic, she doesn't love him. There isn't any indication that she does. All you have your is overreaching fanfiction.


It really isn't a counter, it's just you reiterating the same crap because of you being bitter or some shit. I wasn't even trying to prove that she loves him, just debating against the claim that she was "friendzoning" Naruto.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 17, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Naruto and Sakura are both stupid.
> 
> Naruto going after Sakura who doesn't give a shit about Naruto's romance, even if she does she just pretends to go after him so he can remain on his good side. Naruto should man up and say no.
> 
> ...



Well, Narutos position is slightly less retarded.  There are instances of people who have been friends for years and years suddenly developing romantic feelings for each other.  It's not unprecedented, happens fairly often actually.

I'm not going to take any sides in the pairing bullshit, but the only pairing that would be viewed by me as total and complete horse shit?  Would be Sasu/Saku if only because that's the most fucking abusive relationship I've ever seen in my life.  There's no reason for Sakura to ever even consider a relationship with Sasuke again and if she does?  She sets women back 50 years and cements herself as a damaged piece of shit.

Her living the life of a celibate hermit would make more sense than her getting into a relationship with Sasuke now.


----------



## DarQDawG (Jul 17, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Naruto and Sakura are both stupid.
> 
> Naruto going after Sakura who doesn't give a shit about Naruto's romance, even if she does she just pretends to go after him so he can remain on his good side. Naruto should man up and say no.
> 
> ...


This.

It's like What Not to Do in Dating 101.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 17, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Well, Narutos position is slightly less retarded.  There are instances of people who have been friends for years and years suddenly developing romantic feelings for each other.  It's not unprecedented, happens fairly often actually.
> 
> I'm not going to take any sides in the pairing bullshit, but the only pairing that would be viewed by me as total and complete horse shit?  Would be Sasu/Saku if only because that's the most fucking abusive relationship I've ever seen in my life.  There's no reason for Sakura to ever even consider a relationship with Sasuke again and if she does?  She sets women back 50 years and cements herself as a damaged piece of shit.
> 
> Her living the life of a celibate hermit would make more sense than her getting into a relationship with Sasuke now.



Yes I have the same feeling as well, I've already had my say for the messed up relationship in the pairings thread so not going to bother here with SasuSaku. 

The point is Naruto should forget about Sakura, she doesn't have any romantic feelings for him, she only wants Sasuke cause she is stupid in the head. Naruto deserves someone better.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Lol, "understanding each other" and "support". Wtf does that have to do with countering my argument?  It's just complete wanking.
> 
> The truth is that Naruto's dream is not what's important to Hinata, but his belief in his self worth. There are several other characters that care more about it than Hinata does, especially Tsunade, Sakura, Iruka, and even Shikamaru.



You are completely wrong, missing point etc. Prove me that she doesn't care about Naruto's dreams. Prove it. She supports his goals just as much as Sakura and the rest of Konoha 11.

Naruto and Sakura's biggest (and arguably only tie) is their feelings for Sasuke. It's their desire to bring him back made them stronger. Sasuke sits between them and forever will.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr Horrible said:


> Sure, Naruto->Sakura is portrayed as comic relief, except you know, when it isn't. Simply because Naruto doesn't angst over Sakura every 10 chapters doesn't mean he doesn't love her. I swear ANS arguments have deteriorated in the past year or so, this shit doesn't even have close to a decent point.


Shut up, Horrible. It's not love if you're not constantly suffering because of it. That's just unrealistic and boring.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 17, 2014)

@Elicit94; Naruto knows that Hinata genuinely loves him and did so when he was still an underdog. 

I'm sure that does a lot for his belief in his self worth.


----------



## Corvida (Jul 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Many people in this forum can't read mangafox links, so you should go with MP or something else. I know what you're trying to show me, though.
> 
> Hinata didn't think much of his dream of becoming Hokage, it was clearly shown in Kiba's fight with Naruto that it was just his belief in his self-worth that she admired.



And his dream to be hokage that she was one of the first person in believing when everyone laughed at him, as seen in her flashback answering Kiba?s taunt-"you cant even become Hokage" -"you are wrong, Kiba"
Link removed
.
Link removed

Link removed


Link removed

That?s even the gist of her "proud failure speech"-and her definition of the meaning of true strenght is linked with Naruto?s ambitions, fear of being a loser and his slow learning  of the true leadership.

Link removed

Link removed


> It could have been more about his dream about of becoming Hokage but Hinata had no thoughts about it at all after that, even to this day.



Au contraire-she?s chanting him as universal messiah 




> None have shown the self-less affection that Sakura showed in chapter 43, other than maybe Tsunade and Iruka



Love-

Link removed

Link removed

tender care-lool at  Sai  motherly  bandaging  Naruto,  poor bugger
.
Link removed

Link removed

Sacrifice

Link removed


Brotherly friendship

Link removed
Link removed

Brotherly devotion (Gaara is really Nardo?s soul fan number one)

Link removed

I would even include Kiba from part one.

Even without Sakura and Sasukeeeeh, Naruto has built an extended net around his peers, all passionately devoted to him

And one friendly reminder. ELI-Naruto?s selworth is based around his Hokage dream, now that he know what being a hokage represents.

Not winning pink potorro.


----------



## LesExit (Jul 17, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Top 10 Wall of Shame
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Is this replies?

Holy shit Seto's winning by a land slide  I don't even get how...



@Elicit....are you really trying to claim Hinata doesn't care about Naruto's dreams, when it's canon she was the only one who cared about his dream and believed in him when everyone else just though he was a loser  stop.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 17, 2014)

Damn, people getting so worked up. It's just Kishi trolling pairing fans as usual  
But it's a good think his editors finally made him remember that SasSak shippers were the biggest bunch out of all the het pairings' fans in Japan


----------



## TRN (Jul 17, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> Shut up, Horrible. It's not love if you're not constantly suffering because of it. That's just unrealistic and boring.



Hey Benzaiten how that CPR love affair going


----------



## TRN (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> You will say, What makes me think like that?
> 
> Alright asnwers:
> 
> ...






You have been 99% wrong in every thread you start, what makes this different


----------



## Tangle (Jul 17, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Damn, people getting so worked up. It's just Kishi trolling pairing fans as usual
> But it's a good think his editors finally made him remember that SasSak shippers were the biggest bunch out of all the het pairings' fans in Japan



The SS moment had a buildup and foreshadowing for like 9 chapters, not sure how this was a troll.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 17, 2014)

Corvida said:


> And his dream to ne hokage that she was one of the first person in believing when everyone laughed at him, as seen in her flashback answering Kiba?s taunt-"you cant even become Hokage" -"you are wrong, Kiba"
> 
> .
> Link removed
> ...


Hinata was saying that he is wrong about Naruto being so weak because unlike her he always believed in his self-worth. It is not belief in his dream that is being shown, but admiration for actually believing that he could do it despite being a failure. 


> Love-
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


I'm talking about self-less affection as it pertains to his dream of becoming Hokage, which is what Sakura showed in ch. 43, while blushing too. I don't see why someone would think that she is "friend-zoning" Naruto during the CPR.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 17, 2014)

TRN said:


> Hey Benzaiten how that CPR love affair going


It's going pretty swell, actually. I heard she saved his life and helped the whole world in the process.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 17, 2014)

I was gonna say everyone already knows that but you're new so I'll give you a pass, young one.


----------



## TRN (Jul 17, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> It's going pretty swell, actually. I heard she saved his life and helped the whole world in the process.



I like that  You know how to take a joke  +Rep


----------



## Corvida (Jul 17, 2014)

> [Elicit
> Hinata was saying that he is wrong about Naruto being so weak because unlike her he always believed in his self-worth. It is not belief in his dream that is being shown, but admiration for actually believing that he could do it despite being a failure.



You?re going in cirles, my churri-does Hinata,  like Kiba, consider Naruto the class clown and think he?s simply talking big but doesnt believe in his selfworth-and I repeat, for neglected Naruto self worth means hokagedom, even if what Hokagedom truly means, dimly preceived at firtst, has changed for him during the course of the story. 
Does Hinata admire Naruto? Yes
Does Hinata believe in Naruto? Helll yes, she herself tell him when he finds him depressed before he has to fight Neji,


> I'm talking about self-less affection as it pertains to his dream of becoming Hokage, which is what Sakura showed in ch. 43, while blushing too. I don't see why someone would think that she is "friend-zoning" Naruto during the CPR.



Yo?re mixing churras with merinas, Eli. As for blushing, no one can defeat poor Hina during part one. As for Hoakagedom, Naruto has earned the devoted and selfless affection of pretty much everyone among his age group-Neji died for him and his dream, for leches sak.e........ and ,Sakura herself is "one of them", as she herself stated when failfesed.There was nothing groundbreaking in her CPR toughts.Rien de rien.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jul 17, 2014)

i can think of two reason's Naruto should not be interested Sakura...two Double D reasons



Link removed



But seriously is there any ship outside of Temari and Shika and Naruto & Sasuke() That actually feels some what natural and believable?
Maybe Kishi will take this moment to clarify Sasuke's and Sakura relationship they will get there equivalent of Naruto's  and Hintas hand holding moment.


----------



## Kyu (Jul 17, 2014)

I love the kid & all but what does Naruto see in her?

She:
-Has a tendency to be a cocky little shit
-A short fuse around anyone not named Sasuke
-Is in love with a guy who tried to kill her on multiple occasions

Really my dude? Out of all of the women(and possibly men) in Konoha who  wants the Village Hero's shlong inside them...you what her?


----------



## Kyu (Jul 17, 2014)

> Naruto saved Sakura 1726176218 times



Think its more than this btw.


----------



## Njaa (Jul 17, 2014)

Biggest thread in the telegrams is a pairing thread based on a single page.

DAT NF 



Elicit94 said:


> Hinata was saying that he is wrong about Naruto being so weak because unlike her he always believed in his self-worth. It is not belief in his dream that is being shown, but admiration for actually believing that he could do it despite being a failure.



Isn't that kinda contradictory? How can she not believe in his dream yet still admire him for his belief in it?


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> You will say, What makes me think like that?
> 
> Alright asnwers:
> 
> ...




there's a pairing thread over there somewhere y'know


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 17, 2014)

@Elicit94

Brah you don't have to discredit another ship's merits to argue against it. It's fine to acknowledge the positive points of NH because it does have some (unlike SS which has nothing). Hinata does support Naruto. Hell, she supports him so much her entire character revolves on him. Whether that's good for her character or enough reason to prove the likelihood of NH is another matter and something you can actually debate on.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> It really isn't a counter, it's just you reiterating the same crap because of you being bitter or some shit. I wasn't even trying to prove that she loves him, just debating against the claim that she was "friendzoning" Naruto.



It is a counter, because that's what's black and white in the manga. Canon says Sakura loves Sasuke and nobody else. All your side have are delusional fanfic and you misinterpret straightforward scenes to support it.

What's there to be bitter about for me? What can I possibly be disappointed about, when I'm beginning to get everything I've ever wanted regarding this particular matter?  Speaks the NarSak fan, that pairing that has exhausted all avenues for canonisation.



LesExit said:


> @Elicit....are you really trying to claim Hinata doesn't care about Naruto's dreams, when it's canon she was the only one who cared about his dream and believed in him when everyone else just though he was a loser  stop.



This right here.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 17, 2014)

I agree, they have other bigger issues than this. It won't be solved just like that, only with this.



sasuke sakura said:


> even if its temporary its killing some people



That's what's so good about it.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 17, 2014)

All Narsak is doing at this point is trying to boost an already sunken ship by setting it on fire.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah I agree. Still it will eventually make Sasuke more willingly to rely on other like Obito and Sakura if necessary. Gradually changing his personality a bit.

Unlike Indra who was totally solo and arrogant.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 17, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Stop being bitter over nothing, because she didn't even feature this chapter.



but there are some people talking about her here and I learn from them how important she is


----------



## Yomi (Jul 17, 2014)

As if Sakura is such a great catch in the first place  

Naruto is not so pathetic that he could never move on because one girl doesn't like him back. He is the kind of guy who would go to great lengths for all his friends, even the shitty ones like Sasuke. He doesn't save Sakura because he wants her to love him, he does it because he's a decent human being. What do you expect him to do, just stand there and watch her get hurt? Even when he was hated by the village the only thing he wanted from people was to be acknowledged and not treated like the plague. 

As long as he has people he cares about and cares about him he is happy, and he already has that. Pretty much the entire world loves him he's got a lot's of good friends around him. Naruto already rejected Sakura's false love once, he's not so desperate and pathetic as some people think he is.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 17, 2014)

When Sasuke awakens Kamui because of his emotions for Sakura. I bet you will sing a different toon. Sakura love helping sasuke balance his love and hate since CHuunin Exams.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes, temporary cause more than just this will happen and I will enjoy so much!


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

*Dude, Im the only one who predicted Edo are immune to MT*



TRN said:


> You have been 99% wrong in every thread you start, what makes this different



and your dont know how to make a thread... All of your predictions sucks...

You make threads and posts without support but just pure opinion.


----------



## Plague (Jul 17, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> This. /end of thread
> 
> Saltiness over just one page is hilarious.



I was about to post just that! lol People keep on talking about Kishi trolling and how it's just a one time thing, yet they keep bringing it up! lmao


----------



## Tangle (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> You make threads and posts *without support but just pure opinion*.



Sums up this thread pretty nicely.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm not sure why people don't realize that Sakura just doesn't like Naruto like that...this was made crystal clear in the Kage Summit arc. 

Sure, she cares about him...a lot...but she simply doesn't have romantic feelings for Naruto the way she does for Sasuke. Naruto and Sakura have always had more of a brother-sister relationship than anything. 


That's just how it is...you can't force yourself to like someone.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 17, 2014)

That false confession was atrocious. So bad on so many levels, cringe worthy just reading it.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 17, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> That false confession was atrocious. So bad on so many levels, cringe worthy just reading it.




I think it was supposed to be though. It was very fake/unconvincing and even the characters in the manga found it awkward. 

That chapter was Kishi pretty much officially sinking the Naruto/Sakura ship, so I'm not sure why people are surprised that she still likes Sasuke. 


Sakura will never have romantic feelings for Naruto (even if she feels like she should) and will probably always have romantic feelings for Sasuke. That's just how it is. Naruto realizes that Sakura will never like him that way and is mature enough to accept it rather than accepting false love confessions. 

It might not be logical but you can't make yourself like someone.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 17, 2014)

I almost pissed my chair when I saw the thread title. 



Meat said:


> Or rather kishi. Naruto saved Sakura 1726176218 times and we didn't see intimate reaction from sakura or even "thank you"(last time remember?). Is kishi shipping SS or Naruto is just that martyr?



Sakura is grateful to Naruto, but she doesn't owe him anything. By the way, Naruto doesn't care he doesn't get Sakura. Stop thinking kindergarten romance is the way to go.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 17, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> All Narsak is doing at this point is trying to boost an already sunken ship by setting it on fire.



I don't even know why people would think narusaku is a good idea cuz damn Naruto needs someone that can keep him okay. Like hinata did when neji died.

And hinata's boobs can sure make up for love.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 17, 2014)

NaruSaku is another shitty pairing which has no merits, same as SasuSaku but the difference is Naruto didn't try and kill Sakura intentionally. Naruto should just get with Hinata, there is some connection there even though it's mostly Hinata doing the work but Naruto's to busy to be thinking about romance atm, I'm sure they'll get together at the end. 

The bells have been ringing louder and louder as the series went on about their relationship, and it actually does have proper and believable merits. Sure, Naruto was ignoring her for the most part when he was a young kid but he's the type of guy who would expect to not get hit on, now he's matured and knows where he stands.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

I.m a Sasuke and Sakura fan, my blogs were about them, but truth is truth. Kishi just make it 1 chapter and nothing more. Its just this and that.


----------



## Plague (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> I.m a Sasuke and Sakura fan, my blogs were about them, but truth is truth. Kishi just make it 1 chapter and nothing more. Its just this and that.



Why are you getting so worked up over it? 

Even if you hate SS you have to admit this chapter showed Sasuke cares about Sakura at least a tiny bit. Otherwise he either would have switched places with her (instead of her jacket) or at least let her fall down. 

Instead he catches her and gives her eye contact. Not a very romantic one, but he was acknowledging that she put in effort for him. 

Its a big deal because he was so callous previously.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

Let's call it a coincidence....


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> I.m a Sasuke and Sakura fan, my blogs were about them, but truth is truth. Kishi just make it 1 chapter and nothing more. Its just this and that.



well that just ur opnion not the truth cuz the truth not me nor u know it,, so keep it as an opnion cuz u wouldnt  lose some face later


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

*Butthurt?*



sasuke sakura said:


> well that just ur opnion not the truth cuz the truth not me nor u know it,, so keep it as an opnion cuz u wouldnt  lose some face later



lol, i nearly laugh at this....


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 17, 2014)

It's hilarious how people cannot grasp the merits of NaruSaku, to the point of equating them with SasuSaku. If you actually believe that shit you should feel really bad about yourself.



Benzaiten said:


> @Elicit94
> 
> Brah you don't have to discredit another ship's merits to argue against it. It's fine to acknowledge the positive points of NH because it does have some (unlike SS which has nothing). Hinata does support Naruto. Hell, she supports him so much her entire character revolves on him. Whether that's good for her character or enough reason to prove the likelihood of NH is another matter and something you can actually debate on.


I've just been saying that he doesn't support his dream (or maybe I should say, consider it) of becoming hokage as much as other characters have been clearly shown to, like Tsunade, Sakura, or Iruka, and I don't understand how people can't see that. For a character that revolves on Naruto, she's not all that relevant to him or supportive of him (as in, supportive of him more than many other characters relevant to Naruto, especially Sakura) as people make her out to be. Much of the merits that actually matter in NaruHina, NaruSaku has in spades.


----------



## TRN (Jul 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> It's hilarious how people cannot grasp the merits of NaruSaku, to the point of equating them with SasuSaku. If you actually believe that shit you should feel really bad about yourself.



I know right! Sakura could grasp the merits of NaruSaku, but naruto couldn't


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2014)

You can't expect sakura to love naruto after he saved her like you can't expect naruto to love hinata after she saved him vs pain. Does not work like that. Fans hope it does but it does not



Pocalypse said:


> Yes I have the same feeling as well, I've already had my say for the messed up relationship in the pairings thread so not going to bother here with SasuSaku.
> 
> The point is Naruto should forget about Sakura, she doesn't have any romantic feelings for him, she only wants Sasuke cause she is stupid in the head. Naruto deserves someone better.


Naruto already accepted this we saw it during the fake confession. He knows she loves sasuke that is why he got mad at the fake confession.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 17, 2014)

OH yes let's once again deflect and attack NaruSaku, rather than deal with how fucking awful SS is.  Even though NS is 15,000 times the pairing SS is by virtue of the fact they're already close friends who care deeply for each other.

Oh and no murder attempts.  It has that going for it too.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> When Sasuke awakens Kamui because of his emotions for Sakura. I bet you will sing a different toon. Sakura love helping sasuke balance his love and hate since CHuunin Exams.



How can sasuke awaken kamui that's not happening. Like naruto is not getting Hiraishin or sakura sage mode. Kamui belongs to obito. Unless sasuke trades eyes with obito.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 17, 2014)

@Hitt

If you're talking to TRN, he's just trolling. But if that's meant for others, go on.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2014)

No, NaruSaku sucks. 

Rivalled possibly only by Makorra, that's how much it sucks.

I love how butthurt people are trying to cover shit. But it stinks :33


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 17, 2014)

It's okay to think NS is terrible, I don't really mind. We all have our preferences. But to criticize it while glorifying SasuSaku - a pairing filled with murder attempts, emotional abuse, general indifference, lack of trust and respect? Meh, whatever.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 17, 2014)

If someone has to fuck you just because you saved them then Naruto has a hell of lot of people to get through before he can worry about Sakura. The guy saved the entire Alliance on multiple occasions on top of the civilian population of Konoha who still owe him sex from the Pain arc.

Or, you know, you're not entitled to anything from other people no matter how nice you are, and you're not even really nice if you do it because you want something from them.


----------



## Mione (Jul 17, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> No, NaruSaku sucks.
> 
> Rivalled possibly only by *Makorra*, that's how much it sucks.
> 
> I love how butthurt people are trying to cover shit. But it stinks :33





Amen sister.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 17, 2014)

TRN said:


> I know right! Sakura could grasp the merits of NaruSaku, but naruto couldn't



I love how people pretend that this whole ordeal affected their relationship in anyway.

And I'm sure that Naruto believes in the merits, just not that she loves him (at least at that time).


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2014)

I think it's understandable that people lost sight of the story. Enthusiasm is kinda like a wet fart right now on the forum. And you never know it could be leading to something. I think one point of concern for that fanbase though is that Sasuke has taken a pretty hard line in showing any concern for other people still...and it seems like he's gonna be this way even after the war is over.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Mione said:


> Amen sister.



Because supporting a pairing with murder attempts is so much better, LOL, amen indeed.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 17, 2014)

Wrath said:


> If someone has to fuck you just because you saved them then Naruto has a hell of lot of people to get through before he can worry about Sakura. The guy saved the entire Alliance on multiple occasions on top of the civilian population of Konoha who still owe him sex from the Pain arc.



Nardo is long overdue for an orgy.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm not going to listen to people who are okay with SasuKarin, throwing "abuse" around without looking at the manga they read.  I'm still laughing at the people who thought Sasuke was going to slice her to get Madara. That's NS level reading  

"But but but SS sucks more " Doesn't change Sakura's feelings aka the actual canon and what happened this chapter. That's what I'm saying.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 17, 2014)

It is a common SS tactic.  Along with "It's Fiction!", if that stops working you can always go to "But....NaruSaku!".  Deflection is the name of the game.



> "But but but SS sucks more " Doesn't change Sakura's feelings aka the actual canon and what happened this chapter. That's what I'm saying.


He held her and prevented her from falling into the sand.  If that is romantic, than how about all the times Naruto saved Sakura, once from Sasuke even, or the times Sakura has saved Naruto's ass, with CPR. OH but of course these moments are purely platonic and are meaningless.

SS gets one moment that's not murder or humiliation, and we're making wedding arrangements.  It's pathetic.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 17, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm not going to listen to people who are okay with SasuKarin, throwing "abuse" around without looking at the manga they read.  I'm still laughing at the people who thought Sasuke was going to slice her to get Madara. That's NS level reading
> 
> "But but but SS sucks more " Doesn't change Sakura's feelings aka the actual canon and what happened this chapter.


SasuKarin is complete shit, just like SasuSaku. You rarely see NS people actually side ship it, unlike how NH does with SS (and NH actually lets SS leech off it )


----------



## Mione (Jul 17, 2014)

Dokiz1 said:


> Because supporting a pairing with murder attempts is so much better, LOL, amen indeed.



Yes Dokiz1 that's exactly what my response to Arya Stark was referring to *claps*

Naruto is basically a fanfic with pictures. If the author's intent is to highlight an relationship as a positive force in this universe then that is context the readers are to focus on.

SasuSaku isn't shown as a negative thing. No matter what has happened in the past Sakura's feelings are unchanged towards Sasuke. 

We recently  were told by the author that her feelings are "kind" a positive influence and that they are now on a "whole different level" then when she was a child with a crush.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 17, 2014)

Benzaiten said:


> It's okay to think NS is terrible, I don't really mind. We all have our preferences. But to criticize it while glorifying SasuSaku - a pairing filled with murder attempts, emotional abuse, general indifference, lack of trust and respect? Meh, whatever.



no ns shit because she lie to him to save his ass they are the worst


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

Sasuke has been incosistent with his personality, he is still unpredictable...


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> It is a common SS tactic.  Along with "It's Fiction!", if that stops working you can always go to "But....NaruSaku!".  Deflection is the name of the game.
> 
> 
> He held her and prevented her from falling into the sand.  If that is romantic, than how about all the times Naruto saved Sakura, once from Sasuke even, or the times Sakura has saved Naruto's ass, with CPR. OH but of course these moments are purely platonic and are meaningless.
> ...



It’s not a tactic. It’s a fact. But I don’t think it makes SS more or less likable to those who support it. Nor it makes SS fans have more or less morals. Would you be friends with Gaara? Would you be friends with Kurama knowing he killed your parents? Because Gaara and Kurama certainly have a big legion of fans. This is a shinobi world and I see it as one.

SS had a moment. I'm not calling it canon but it certainly was a big step, either people like it or not. Needless to say, the manga doesn’t end in chapter 685. And I don't expect Sakura and Sasuke's interaction to be all flowers and rainbows from here on.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 17, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> It?s not a tactic. It?s a fact. But I don?t think it makes SS more or less likable to those who support it. Nor it makes SS fans have more or less morals. Would you be friends with Gaara? Would you be friends with Kurama knowing he killed your parents? Because Gaara and Kurama certainly have a big legion of fans. This is a shinobi world and I see it as one.



It's a defense only SS uses.  Neither NH nor NS has had to resolve to the sorry "It's fiction!" excuse.  Because honestly a situation where a girl continues to love a guy despite the fact he hurts her is all too common in the real world.  Sweeping it all under the rug and blanketing it under "It's fiction!" does not work.  I mean imagine if Sakura tried to stab Naruto, or Naruto would be in a situation where he would leave Hinata to die?  Would anyone accept the "it's fiction!" excuses then?  No!

It's a moment, but considering all that's transpired between these two in the past, hardly enough.   Doesn't override murder attempts, that's for sure.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 17, 2014)

> SasuSaku isn't shown as a *negative thing*. No matter what has happened in the past Sakura's feelings are *unchanged* towards Sasuke.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 17, 2014)

lol its funny how people make sasuke out to be this monster who is incapable of having feelings towards his former comrades who he has in the past, already risked his life for. 

Funny.. because the reason sasuke unlocked the black flames in a dire situation was because he thought of his former comrades. 

People just cant accept the fact that sasuke is redeemed. 

I'm not saying sasuke and sakura will get married and make babies... but why is it so hard to believe that his bond with sakura will strengthen as a result of her saving his life?

Don't you guys see whats happening? Naruto keeps proving sasuke wrong, over and over again.  This is only going to eventually make sasuke come around.

People keep bringing up, "Sasuke said he wants to cut Naruto out of the past" but... sasuke has said many things that's never happen.  

Many chapter's ago, sasuke said he was going to destroy Konoha, and now he wants to protect Konoha.... go figure.


----------



## Njaa (Jul 17, 2014)

^ 2 of those had nothing to do with her romantic feelings and the other called her kind for still having them. Her bond with Sasuke hasn't been portrayed negative in-universe, only Sasuke's action. Similar to how Naruto reacts to his actions where abandoning him is wrong but sticking by him regardless of his action is good. 



Hitt said:


> He held her and prevented her from falling into the sand.  If that is romantic, than how about all the times Naruto saved Sakura, once from Sasuke even, or the times Sakura has saved Naruto's ass, with CPR. OH but of course these moments are purely platonic and are meaningless.
> 
> SS gets one moment that's not murder or humiliation, and we're making wedding arrangements.  It's pathetic.



While I'm not convinced yet it was romantic, it is important. The whole Sasuke doesn't care thing has been hyped up for the last 10 or so chapters. The only one of your examples that is actually on par is the CPR. Whether it is actually given romantic implication that'll have to wait till the coming chapters. I do understand why SS is happy about it though.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> It's a defense only SS uses.  Neither NH nor NS has had to resolve to the sorry "It's fiction!" excuse.  Because honestly a situation where a girl continues to love a guy despite the fact he hurts her is all too common in the real world.  Sweeping it all under the rug and blanketing it under "It's fiction!" does not work.  I mean imagine if Sakura tried to stab Naruto, or Naruto would be in a situation where he would leave Hinata to die?  Would anyone accept the "it's fiction!" excuses then?  No!
> 
> It's a moment, but considering all that's transpired between these two in the past, hardly enough.   Doesn't override murder attempts, that's for sure.



Don't really agree that its a defense that only SS uses (or that all SS fans use). NS for example uses things like : NS shall happen because its shonen law and/or NS shall happen because Naruto is the main character thus shall recieve the girl he wants. I mean 

Sasuke was at his lowest when that happened. Not sure if he was even himself... But that subject is going to be brought up eventually and I'm looking forward to the way its going to be treated. SS wasn't supposed to become canon last Tuesday. Well its obviously your opinion, I have mine and Kishi has his. In the end only one will matter.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 17, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> I can agree with this. All so it should be noted Kishi like to show all type of pairing . It was not to long ago where NS can some or NH or even SK got a page or to for it. So it can easy be just some thing Kishi throw in as he now his fan will love it.
> 
> All I say is there still a lot to Saskue we dont now about. I remember when he was fighting Obito and he was thinking of a old team 7 phote. Only for naruto to be cut in half. So we really dont now what Kishi will do.



Personally, I think kishi could just be building tension that may never even happen.  Once upon a time Obito said he was going to throw sasuke & Naruto at each other... once upon a time obito said he was going to sync sasuke with the gedo mazo... none of these things ever happen. Just because kishi mentions it doesn't mean it will happen....

Kishi does some of these things just to build tension in the storyline. Kishi could have made sasuke say that just to build tension... and it never actually happen just like the above things have never happen.  

personally whens sasuke that, it reminded me of vegeta.  Remember when vegeta said to the android, "nobody is allowed to kick kakarote except for me!". 

This is also just sasuke going through his character struggle.  Remember, sasuke is STILL in the phase where he wants to deny any sort of bonds that he has with other people.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 17, 2014)

lelNaruSaku.

lelpairings.

It's rather obvious who's going to end up with who.


----------



## yoshhh (Jul 17, 2014)

Just because you're the hero, doesn't mean you get every p*** you want!! 

No but seriously, he should be happy she went from "I hate Naruto" back in part 1 to now giving her full respect and trust in in him.


----------



## Scila9 (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't blame SS for being happy. This is legit the first nice moment Sakura and Sasuke have had since Part 1. That's 3-4  years manga time and... what? Almost 10 years RL?

So I understand the overreactions. I do.

Sakura and Sasuke will of course work things out so they can be friends again. It has to happen so Naruto will have it's perfectly happy rainbow and sunshine ending. What SS is mocked for is completely skipping the "them being friends again" and treating any interaction between the two as if they are already lovers, like they have been lovers this whole time, and like they've just been going through a "tough time"

One reason NH and NS are better than SS is because both those pairs have characters that are regularly friendly with one another. It's believable that their relationships could grow. SS? Not yet. Not like that.

The only argument I've ever heard to what I just said is, "It's fiction." That doesn't cut it for me *shrugs*


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 17, 2014)

It was a nice scene, a SasukeXSakura teaser. But don't expect anything to come out of it. From the story perspective, Sasuke was just showing some gratitude for being saved. Maybe he saw that Sakura was useful after all so he gave her that little bit of attention. 

He was ready to dump her in the lava some moments ago. He will leave her behind if the circumstances repeat themselves, that hasn't changed. 

If you want Sasuke x Sakura, you will have to wait until end of the manga when Sasuke becomes good again.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 17, 2014)

The same people who are saying "He doesn't care! Any decent person would have done that!" were the people who thought he was actually trying to kill Sakura when Madara stabbed her recently because he hated her just that much. It's pretty hilarious how inconsistently they interpret Sasuke's behavior when they have to.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 17, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The same people who are saying "He doesn't care! Any decent person would have done that!" were the people who thought he was actually trying to kill Sakura when Madara stabbed her recently because he hated her just that much. It's pretty hilarious how inconsistently they interpret Sasuke's behavior when they have to.



And how do you interpret it? That Sasuke has some sort of feelings towards Sakura because he held her for a moment in a nice scene?

He showed the same kindness to Karin occasionally before he almost killed her. And he was ready to sacrifice Sakura without a second thought if it meant saving Naruto. If he had any sort of deep feelings towards her, he would hesitate about leaving her to fall into lava or would at least give it a second thought.

It is obvious the way things stand, to all except of course to complete morons devoid of any sense.


----------



## DarQDawG (Jul 17, 2014)

Kishi is obviously just jerking everybody around like he always does to keep the pairing wars going in order to keep the shippers interested. Can you imagine how many sales he'd lose if he declared right now any one of these fandoms canon? He throws NH a bone then NS now SS. Fandoms jump at every little bone, like a starving dog fresh out of the desert.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

That makes him untrustworthy and unpredictable, he says he cares, then he does'nt


----------



## Milliardo (Jul 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> It's a defense only SS uses.  Neither NH nor NS has had to resolve to the sorry "It's fiction!" excuse.  Because honestly a situation where a girl continues to love a guy despite the fact he hurts her is all too common in the real world.  Sweeping it all under the rug and blanketing it under "It's fiction!" does not work.  I mean imagine if Sakura tried to stab Naruto, or Naruto would be in a situation where he would leave Hinata to die?  Would anyone accept the "it's fiction!" excuses then?  No!
> 
> It's a moment, but considering all that's transpired between these two in the past, hardly enough.   Doesn't override murder attempts, that's for sure.


dude what you are claiming is bullshit. people use "its fiction" all the damn time for many things in this manga but all of sudden we can't use it for pairings?? what fuck? so its realistic to believe a person can easily forgive a guy who killed their parents or their wife? this is where it starts looking like you have an agenda.

another thing that gets me is the so called abuse. the worsed i can think of was him choking her but at that time he was fucked up in the head and she was trying to kill him. what are all these so called of other times where he physically assaulted her? i don't care about words because if you are so sensitive that you can't handle negative words then you won't make far in life. the way you guys describe it its like he locks her up in a room and beats the shit out of her on a weekly basis or something. they are ninjas on the opposite side so they are going to clash especially since they continue to hunt sasuke down. its no surprise they don't have happy moments in part two mostly since sasuke is a missing nin. i mean what fuck are they going to do secretly meet up in the forest and have a picnic?

also if sakura or hinata tried to murder naruto you're damn right people would use "its fiction" excuse. like any other fucked up thing that happens in this manga and gets swept under the rug by the author and fans alike. i've lost count how times somebody has told me its fiction when i've bitched about something. 

i'm fan of sasukexsakura and my excuse is "its fiction" brother. i don't give damn what people think of that either. i will sleep like a baby knowing it bothers people.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> I've just been saying that he doesn't support his dream (or maybe I should say, consider it) of becoming hokage as much as other characters have been clearly shown to, like Tsunade, Sakura, or Iruka, and I don't understand how people can't see that. For a character that revolves on Naruto, she's not all that relevant to him or supportive of him (as in, supportive of him more than many other characters relevant to Naruto, especially Sakura) as people make her out to be. Much of the merits that actually matter in NaruHina, NaruSaku has in spades.



People can't see that because of the nature of her character. Basically the only time Hinata does anything is when she has to support Naruto in some way. If she's willing to die for him or stand up for what he believes in, why would she _not _support his dreams as well? 

As far as relevance goes...I don't agree with those NH fans blow up her relevance, but the few times she's been relevant happened to be important. The whole Neji conflict, her confession, or her speech in the war. Even if some other characters have done more with him, Naruto himself is no less grateful.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 17, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> dude what you are claiming is bullshit. people use "its fiction" all the damn time for many things in this manga but all of sudden we can't use it for pairings?? what fuck? so its realistic to believe a person can easily forgive a guy who killed their parents or their wife? this is where it starts looking like you have an agenda.
> 
> another thing that gets me is the so called abuse. the worsed i can think of was him choking her but at that time he was fucked up in the head and she was trying to kill him. what are all these so called of other times where he physically assaulted her? i don't care about words because if you are so sensitive that you can't handle negative words then you won't make far in life. the way you guys describe it its like he locks her up in a room and beats the shit out of her on a weekly basis or something. they are ninjas on the opposite side so they are going to clash especially since they continue to hunt sasuke down. its no surprise they don't have happy moments in part two mostly since sasuke is a missing nin. i mean what fuck are they going to do secretly meet up in the forest and have a picnic?
> 
> ...



Catty, accusatory, and downright irrational. That is pretty much what the SasuSaku fans have been in this thread, and the years since Sasuke tried to kill Sakura and having people bring up the matter. 

Relevant:



Seto Kaiba said:


> That's such an idiotic argument for the reasons Pocalypse stated. Furthermore, a series having a "blue and orange morality" will fail. Do you know why? Because if you are as an author trying to convey themes related to that matter to the reader you have to keep that grounded in reality.
> 
> However...his treatment of Sakura and his attempts on her life were treated as wrong, as they were. For you and other supporters it should definitely be the dealbreaker if you were consistent. There's nothing uplifting or inspiring about the idea of an alleged heroine that still pines for a guy that has on numerous times mistreated her and even tried to kill her.
> 
> ...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 17, 2014)

Seto, chill. You have a serious personal problem with the SasuSaku fandom and it gets really tedious after a while.

You hate Sasuke. You hate Sakura. Why do you give a shit if they hook up? Most of your comments are directed personal attacks against the _fandom _and the _shippers_, with much emphasis on how this relationship is somehow "abusive" and how the people who like/ship it are fucked up for supporting it.

This isn't about SasuSaku for you. This is about the people who ship it, for some weird reason. Granted, nobody is crying themself to sleep because you're looking down on them, but this obsessive tirade against SS fans, with all kinds of disgusting, misogynistic accusations, is really tiresome. You're wasting a stupid amount of time and energy in this thread for someone who supposedly doesn't care. We get it. You hate SS. You hate the fans. Stop reminding everyone every third post in this thread.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 17, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> No, NaruSaku sucks.
> 
> Rivalled possibly only by Makorra, that's how much it sucks.
> 
> I love how butthurt people are trying to cover shit. But it stinks :33





The irony of this post...I just can't even. Mako is a Sasuke-like type character and the reasons for attraction with Korra towards Mako are the same as Sakura's for Sasuke's. Makorra is SS without the murder attempts and total lack of attraction by the male participant, which makes it a considerably better pairing than SS(though still terrible). NaruSaku can be much better compared to BolinxKorra.





bluemiracle said:


> Don't really agree that its a defense that only SS uses (or that all SS fans use). NS for example uses things like : NS shall happen because its shonen law and/or NS shall happen because Naruto is the main character thus shall recieve the girl he wants. I mean


Thats an argument used to determine the probability of NS happening. The "its fiction" defense is a valid one to determine the probability of SS when considering how badly hes treated her, especially given the way Kishi does things. Its not a valid excuse for actually seriously shipping the pairing(just liking eye-candy being a separate thing...though still messed up in a way).


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 17, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Seto, chill. You have a serious personal problem with the SasuSaku fandom and it gets really tedious after a while.
> 
> You hate Sasuke. You hate Sakura. Why do you give a shit if they hook up? Most of your comments are directed personal attacks against the _fandom _and the _shippers_, with much emphasis on how this relationship is somehow "abusive" and how the people who like/ship it are fucked up for supporting it.
> 
> This isn't about SasuSaku for you. This is about the people who ship it, for some weird reason. Granted, nobody is crying themself to sleep because you're looking down on them, but this obsessive tirade against SS fans, with all kinds of disgusting, misogynistic accusations, is really tiresome. You're wasting a stupid amount of time and energy in this thread for someone who supposedly doesn't care. We get it. You hate SS. You hate the fans. Stop reminding everyone every third post in this thread.



Let's add "avoidant" too. I have made plenty arguments, and the bulk of them are about, the pairing itself. Naturally, over time I would form an opinion on those who try to whitewash its flaws. The way you all react to criticism of the pairing is of relevance as well.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> People can't see that because of the nature of her character. Basically the only time Hinata does anything is when she has to support Naruto in some way. If she's willing to die for him or stand up for what he believes in, why would she _not _support his dreams as well?
> 
> As far as relevance goes...I don't agree with those NH fans blow up her relevance, but the few times she's been relevant happened to be important. The whole Neji conflict, her confession, or her speech in the war. Even if some other characters have done more with him, Naruto himself is no less grateful.


People act like Naruto is supposed to have, or is obliged to fall in love with Hinata because of the love and support she gives him, even though Sakura, his romantic interest, has given him more support and what could be interpreted as love as while being a lot more relevant to him and his interests in general. That's why when he says that Sakura is sorta his girlfriend people try to make it seem like he's being a "womanizer" or some shit because they think he showed romantic interest in Hinata when he held her hand, even though when he said that it's really just Naruto being consistent to the character that was defined as being in love with Sakura. There is nothing special about Hinata that would make Naruto want to choose her over Sakura.


----------



## Njaa (Jul 17, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The irony of this post...I just can't even. Mako is a Sasuke-like type character and the reasons for attraction with Korra towards Mako are the same as Sakura's for Sasuke's. Makorra is SS without the murder attempts and total lack of attraction by the male participant, which makes it a considerably better pairing than SS(though still terrible).* NaruSaku can be much better compared to BolinxKorra.*




You're quite right, they're both nonexistent!


I kid i kid, the opportunity, she was just too good!!


----------



## Norngpinky (Jul 17, 2014)

sasuke sakura said:


> even if its temporary its killing some people



I know, right?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 18, 2014)

Hexa said:


> There was a big segment about how Sakura felt she was unfair to Naruto.
> 
> Sakura decided to would be better just to go with Naruto and give up on Sasuke.  Sakura confessed, and Naruto wasn't happy that Sakura wasn't going with her heart.  This point was actually brought up in the manga.


That wasn't actually the point though. For one, Sakura never intended to actually be with Naruto. She knew from the start that if she succeeded in killing Sasuke and lived, Naruto would hate her and they wouldn't be together(this is stated, more or less). Naruto wasn't happy that she was lying to herself about not caring about Sasuke in general and wanting to give up on him. 



Jeαnne said:


> SasuSaku has a foundation in the fact that Sasuke could become available and accept Sakura, who has had her manga trajectory marked by the fact that she loves him.
> 
> NaruHina has a foundation in the fact that Naruto will have to get somebody else if Sasuke becomes available for Sakura, why not Hinata whose whole manga existence has been about her love for him.
> 
> ...


I don't see how Sakura's character development becomes pointless if she doesn't get with Sasuke. Her character development would be much better if she didn't get with him(regardless if she got with Naruto or not, she can become a nun and it would still be better character development). Her proving herself as useful to both her teammates is the main focus of her character, not her romantic feelings for Sasuke. As for Hinata, it doesn't really matter much if said "trajectory" is ever resolved given her character status but again, it serves a purpose even if she doesn't get with Naruto. She was able to gain more self confidence by proving herself to Naruto and her being able to become independent of him would be the best logical step in her development. If she isn't able to stand up for herself without him being involved, then her character development truly was pointless.

Its sad that people truly believe that these characters are entirely pointless if they don't get with their initial romantic interests.



As for the topic in the OP, Benzaiten's response was spot on. Sakura has thanked him a lot, just because she doesn't react strongly to ever single little thing that he does for her doesn't mean shes unappreciative. A large reason for why Sakura reacts more to Sasuke is due to the fact that its a surprise to her whenever he does/says anything remotely nice to her since he normally treats her like shit.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 18, 2014)

DarQDawG said:


> Kishi is obviously just jerking everybody around like he always does to keep the pairing wars going in order to keep the shippers interested. Can you imagine how many sales he'd lose if he declared right now any one of these fandoms canon? He throws NH a bone then NS now SS. Fandoms jump at every little bone, like a starving dog fresh out of the desert.



good point.  It is very easy to forget that Kishi does many things simply for marketing reasons.


----------



## Cord (Jul 18, 2014)

Since there was an early chapter release and the Telegrams was opened earlier than usual, it will also be cleared a day sooner. That means this thread as well as other pairing threads that were made are due for closing. The discussion can be continued in the HoU pairing thread once it reopens.

Thank you all.


----------

